# New Wyndham Website (2020)



## Npat12

It’s been a couple weeks since I signed into the website. To my surprise I signed on this morning and the website has changed. I don’t care for the new website at all. Very blah and basic. I thought I would come on here to see if there was any discussion on it and didn’t see nothing. Which I thought was odd.


----------



## sandkastle4966

OMG IT IS AWFUL !

What are they thinking?


----------



## sandkastle4966

If someone finds the calendar that shows availability by month, by unit....pls post.  Wyndham, in their infinite wisdom, has once again gone backwards in functionality and made things more difficult.

I give a date range for the resort I want, and it give me 5 other resorts with possible availability- NOT even the resort I want. 

ARGHHHHH


----------



## pagosajim

Different layout, will take some getting used to and finding things.  Remember how bad we thought the last update was?

I tried to walk through a reservation attempt and got the spinning wheel of death.  Went back to the previous page from there and now I have a "transaction in process" that is preventing me from attempting another one.  Guess I'll have to wait for that one to time out before exploring further.

Really hate the booking function.  The location search is funky at best (type in Pagosa, it resolves to Montezuma, CO?) and the date range requires a hard start/end date (will not allow it to be left blank to see entire month availability as before).  Sure hope this is not the final product and really just a work in progress.


----------



## sandkastle4966

Rolled out last night.....use the feedback tab...


----------



## Jan M.

WTH! 

I signed in and played around with looking for reservations for a few minutes but got so disgusted that I signed out. I texted a friend telling her that the website is up and to check it out. In the meantime I decided maybe I was being too critical so I signed back in and played around for longer. It didn't get any better. She texted me back that it's so awful that she wants to cry. That pretty much says it all.


----------



## bnoble

I wasn’t even able to log in. Luckily I don’t have any plans I need to make...


----------



## Baby Jane

Wow just when you think it can’t get any worse Wyndham managed to make it worse . Is there somewhere where you can do a broader search dates area ‍


----------



## Cyrus24

bnoble said:


> I wasn’t even able to log in. Luckily I don’t have any plans I need to make...


Maybe they are going back to the most recent version.  I can't get past login screen.  Spin Spin Spin.


----------



## bbodb1

Wow, i was on the Wyndham system earlier this week - prior to the conversion it seems.  I am going to have to check this out!


----------



## Sandi Bo

Wow, where have I been?  Did we know this was coming?  I can't get on to even check it out.  But no announcement, other than the normalish regularly scheduled maintenance? Then boom...


----------



## rpeacock

I could hear my wife sputtering this morning about something on her phone and asked: WTF has you bothered? She said Wyndham just completely change their site again! She rooted around the site and tried to make a sample reservation and got the spinning circle of ciber death and then said: this is going to take some time to figure out.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rpeacock

Found this short video on the new website:





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HDiaz1

I can’t even login. It keeps giving me this error - 

Something unexpected just happened!  But we've been notified and we'll get it fixed as quickly as we can.


----------



## paxsarah

I logged in earlier but can't log in anymore. I already submitted one feedback suggestion and expect I'll feel compelled to submit more once it's back up and running. I'm glad I made a 10-month reservation yesterday before it changed!


----------



## donnaval

When I logged on yesterday I got a brief flash saying the website would be down for improvement on May 7 (same day).  Then later I logged on again and site was down.  Now today, I can't log on at all.  I just need to get onto RCI through the Wyndham portal to figure out what to do with some expiring points.


----------



## dgalati

peacockdesignsinc said:


> Found this short video on the new website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Annie really putting a spin on it. LOL no pun intended.


----------



## Deb from NC

HDiaz1 said:


> I can’t even login. It keeps giving me this error -
> 
> Something unexpected just happened!  But we've been notified and we'll get it fixed as quickly as we can.



I just tried to log in and got the same message !


----------



## Npat12

peacockdesignsinc said:


> Found this short video on the new website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




Well I guess that makes one person happy about the new website.


----------



## TheHolleys87

@Richelle discussed the new website in another thread that I read yesterday morning, but I can’t find it now. Apparently she was paid $100 to take an early look. Her main complaint then was not being able to specify unit size at the start of a search, but it seems things have changed for the worse since then.


----------



## dgalati

TheHolleys87 said:


> @Richelle discussed the new website in another thread that I read yesterday morning, but I can’t find it now. Apparently she was paid $100 to take an early look. Her main complaint then was not being able to specify unit size at the start of a search, but it seems things have changed for the worse since then.


Under Covid Zoom Meeting thread #15








						Covid Zoom Meeting Registration Link
					

https://reg.abcsignup.com/view/cal1a.aspx?ek=&ref=&aa=&sid1=&sid2=&as=20&wp=36&tz=&ms=&nav=&cc=&cat1=&cat2=&cat3=&aid=WVO&rf=&linkId=87503063  2 meetings tomorrow. Might be a sales pitch, but it sounds like they have some info on opening plans.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## bbodb1

Well now, the website was slow to load on three different browsers (Safari, Firefox or Chrome), but after 30 seconds (or so), it did load.
Trying to log in now....spinning....


----------



## Cyrus24

I've finally been able to get in.  Not every link works prior to timing out.  I've heard this before, but, saw it for myself.  NO AVAILABILITY CALENDAR.  Am I missing something.  Us old retired folks with lots of flexibility will look at the calendar and make it work for our trips.  How can they NOT have an availability calendar!!!


----------



## comicbookman

Not able to log in, just spinning and spinning.....


----------



## Richelle

TheHolleys87 said:


> @Richelle discussed the new website in another thread that I read yesterday morning, but I can’t find it now. Apparently she was paid $100 to take an early look. Her main complaint then was not being able to specify unit size at the start of a search, but it seems things have changed for the worse since then.



Yes. DEFINITELY worse.


----------



## Richelle

dgalati said:


> Under Covid Zoom Meeting thread #15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Zoom Meeting Registration Link
> 
> 
> https://reg.abcsignup.com/view/cal1a.aspx?ek=&ref=&aa=&sid1=&sid2=&as=20&wp=36&tz=&ms=&nav=&cc=&cat1=&cat2=&cat3=&aid=WVO&rf=&linkId=87503063  2 meetings tomorrow. Might be a sales pitch, but it sounds like they have some info on opening plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See below for those that are leary of opening the link
> 
> [IMG alt="Richelle"]https://tugbbs.com/forums/data/avatars/m/84/84280.jpg?1482465382[/IMG]
> *Richelle
> TUG Member*
> JoinedOct 26, 2015Messages1,671Reaction score1,180Points223Resorts OwnedWyndham National Harbor
> Wyndham Bali Hai Villas
> Bay Club of Sandestin
> Margaritaville St. Thomas
> Williamsburg Plantation
> Vacation Villages at Parkway
> Wednesday at 2:54 PM
> 
> Add bookmark
> #15
> 
> I did get to see the new site and play around in it. It is a lot like the ClubWyndham site. It's a little more user friendly than the myclubwyndham site. Things are easier to find. One thing I didn't like is, it didn't give you the option to choose a room type when you search for availability. So it searches by dates and location. When it comes up with the results, then you can filter by certain criteria including room type. Anyone who knows anything about searching databases knows, the more you narrow down your search parameters, the faster it is to complete the search. In the new site, if someone chooses a city like Orlando, it will search every Orlando resort, plus any resorts within 125 miles for availability. That's a wide net to cast. Times that by 10,000 people, and it can bog down the system. I did mention that to the researcher that they should allow us to choose the room type. It's possible not many people specify a room type, so they didn't bother adding it. I did like that you can search by landmark. I searched for US capital building and it gave me all the resorts in the DC area. I also like that when you click unit details, it gives you more than just what the unit has and the square footage. If it's available, it shows you the floor plan in that same window and gives you the points breakdown.
> 
> For those that like to request specific rooms...that option is not until the end of the booking process where it shows you how many points you're using, and any charges. Right now, it's the third step I believe. I told them that step should probably be in with the VIP upgrade opt in step. There is more, but I'll discuss it with you when it comes out and you guys have a chance to play with it. I will give you another spoiler. You still cannot book Club Pass locations. That's not surprising given what they said about it at the meeting.
> 
> "An investment in knowledge pays the best interest." - Benjamin Franklin
> View attachment 20339 Like Quote Reply
> Report
> 
> View attachment 20338
> Reactions:You and bendadin
> 
> [IMG alt="kaljor"]https://tugbbs.com/forums/data/avatars/m/59/59878.jpg?1517650033[/IMG]
> *kaljor
> TUG Member*
> JoinedApr 14, 2012Messages313Reaction score228Points153LocationCTResorts OwnedWyndham Nashville
> Wyndham CWA
> Fairfield Bay
> Wednesday at 3:26 PM
> 
> Add bookmark
> #16
> Well that is discouraging at least for me. I ALWAYS begin my search by specifying a room type. If this is how the final version works, I hope it helps others.
> 
> Like Quote Reply
> Report
> 
> [IMG alt="Richelle"]https://tugbbs.com/forums/data/avatars/m/84/84280.jpg?1482465382[/IMG]
> *Richelle
> TUG Member*
> JoinedOct 26, 2015Messages1,671Reaction score1,180Points223Resorts OwnedWyndham National Harbor
> Wyndham Bali Hai Villas
> Bay Club of Sandestin
> Margaritaville St. Thomas
> Williamsburg Plantation
> Vacation Villages at Parkway
> Wednesday at 3:35 PM
> 
> Add bookmark
> #17
> 
> let's hope they listen to my suggestion. Otherwise, why pay me $100 to give it?
> 
> "An investment in knowledge pays the best interest." - Benjamin Franklin



All I can say, is it was working when I played around with it. I guess so many people are hitting it right now, it’s overloaded. This is what I was afraid of.


----------



## Richelle

Npat12 said:


> It’s been a couple weeks since I signed into the website. To my surprise I signed on this morning and the website has changed. I don’t care for the new website at all. Very blah and basic. I thought I would come on here to see if there was any discussion on it and didn’t see nothing. Which I thought was odd.



I was sick of the huge graphics that took up the whole screen. I like having all the information in one place. I don’t need graphics that were more marketing then anything. It also helps the site load faster and take up less resources on the server. None of that matters if you cannot even login.


----------



## paxsarah

Do they not remember the last time they released a new website? Do they? Not remember? Time to bring back my old avatar.


----------



## comicbookman

Went to clubwyndham.com instead of myclubwyndham.com.  slow login, but i am now in


----------



## Richelle

dgalati said:


> Under Covid Zoom Meeting thread #15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Zoom Meeting Registration Link
> 
> 
> https://reg.abcsignup.com/view/cal1a.aspx?ek=&ref=&aa=&sid1=&sid2=&as=20&wp=36&tz=&ms=&nav=&cc=&cat1=&cat2=&cat3=&aid=WVO&rf=&linkId=87503063  2 meetings tomorrow. Might be a sales pitch, but it sounds like they have some info on opening plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See below for those that are leary of opening the link
> 
> [IMG alt="Richelle"]https://tugbbs.com/forums/data/avatars/m/84/84280.jpg?1482465382[/IMG]
> *Richelle
> TUG Member*
> JoinedOct 26, 2015Messages1,671Reaction score1,180Points223Resorts OwnedWyndham National Harbor
> Wyndham Bali Hai Villas
> Bay Club of Sandestin
> Margaritaville St. Thomas
> Williamsburg Plantation
> Vacation Villages at Parkway
> Wednesday at 2:54 PM
> 
> Add bookmark
> #15
> 
> I did get to see the new site and play around in it. It is a lot like the ClubWyndham site. It's a little more user friendly than the myclubwyndham site. Things are easier to find. One thing I didn't like is, it didn't give you the option to choose a room type when you search for availability. So it searches by dates and location. When it comes up with the results, then you can filter by certain criteria including room type. Anyone who knows anything about searching databases knows, the more you narrow down your search parameters, the faster it is to complete the search. In the new site, if someone chooses a city like Orlando, it will search every Orlando resort, plus any resorts within 125 miles for availability. That's a wide net to cast. Times that by 10,000 people, and it can bog down the system. I did mention that to the researcher that they should allow us to choose the room type. It's possible not many people specify a room type, so they didn't bother adding it. I did like that you can search by landmark. I searched for US capital building and it gave me all the resorts in the DC area. I also like that when you click unit details, it gives you more than just what the unit has and the square footage. If it's available, it shows you the floor plan in that same window and gives you the points breakdown.
> 
> For those that like to request specific rooms...that option is not until the end of the booking process where it shows you how many points you're using, and any charges. Right now, it's the third step I believe. I told them that step should probably be in with the VIP upgrade opt in step. There is more, but I'll discuss it with you when it comes out and you guys have a chance to play with it. I will give you another spoiler. You still cannot book Club Pass locations. That's not surprising given what they said about it at the meeting.
> 
> "An investment in knowledge pays the best interest." - Benjamin Franklin
> View attachment 20339 Like Quote Reply
> Report
> 
> View attachment 20338
> Reactions:You and bendadin
> 
> [IMG alt="kaljor"]https://tugbbs.com/forums/data/avatars/m/59/59878.jpg?1517650033[/IMG]
> *kaljor
> TUG Member*
> JoinedApr 14, 2012Messages313Reaction score228Points153LocationCTResorts OwnedWyndham Nashville
> Wyndham CWA
> Fairfield Bay
> Wednesday at 3:26 PM
> 
> Add bookmark
> #16
> Well that is discouraging at least for me. I ALWAYS begin my search by specifying a room type. If this is how the final version works, I hope it helps others.
> 
> Like Quote Reply
> Report
> 
> [IMG alt="Richelle"]https://tugbbs.com/forums/data/avatars/m/84/84280.jpg?1482465382[/IMG]
> *Richelle
> TUG Member*
> JoinedOct 26, 2015Messages1,671Reaction score1,180Points223Resorts OwnedWyndham National Harbor
> Wyndham Bali Hai Villas
> Bay Club of Sandestin
> Margaritaville St. Thomas
> Williamsburg Plantation
> Vacation Villages at Parkway
> Wednesday at 3:35 PM
> 
> Add bookmark
> #17
> 
> let's hope they listen to my suggestion. Otherwise, why pay me $100 to give it?
> 
> "An investment in knowledge pays the best interest." - Benjamin Franklin



I’m confused. I don’t mind that you reposted what I said in the other thread. I’m confused on why you included signature, ownership info and all that other stuff that clutters it up. Makes it hard for the reader to follow.


----------



## chapjim

At least the reservation list starts with the closest one instead of the ones in June 2021.

But, I was able to get in on the second try after having waited for six minutes the first try.  Quicker than average from looking at posts above.


----------



## comicbookman

what a useless thing.  I can't find the detailed financials section showing my fees etc.  When i go to the resources page to see what they have about contracts, Clicking on Club Wyndham Select takes me to a page about Club access.  reciprocal arp information is not displayed with my contracts anymore.  This is just after a few minutes of wandering.


----------



## cbyrne1174

I hate how you can't see the availability at just 1 resort. For example. The whole benefit of VIP is so you can take the remaining inventory for 1/2 off. I considered making a retail purchase down the road so that I could stay 1 night at Clearwater for 35% off without having to worry about housekeeping credits or reservation tokens, but now it's next to impossible to search which nights are available. The resort is usually 95% booked. Glad I never bought retail lol.


----------



## comicbookman

comicbookman said:


> what a useless thing.  I can't find the detailed financials section showing my fees etc.  When i go to the resources page to see what they have about contracts, Clicking on Club Wyndham Select takes me to a page about Club access.  reciprocal arp information is not displayed with my contracts anymore.  This is just after a few minutes of wandering.


after more hunting it says you now need to call for your fee summary.  The help and explanations are better,which is a good thing, but there is far less personal information and search functionality, which is a very bad thing


----------



## bendadin

I took screenshots and I am missing the first reservation that was on my list. When you look for transactions, that tab doesn't even work.


----------



## paxsarah

On the my ownership page, there's no indication that my biennial contract is a biennial.


----------



## Npat12

I like the feature when I was on the resort I could click and see the room layouts if I was interested in a couple different rooms. The couple resorts I looked at, I was unable to see that. Not sure if it’s on there and I am looking in the wrong place.


----------



## comicbookman

comicbookman said:


> after more hunting it says you now need to call for your fee summary.  The help and explanations are better,which is a good thing, but there is far less personal information and search functionality, which is a very bad thing


reciprocal resort information is now showing on the contract that has it.  as paxsarah noted, no indication of biennial status.  When i go to deposit my points, it tells me i don't have enough (i have 306k, so what is the minimum?)


----------



## comicbookman

Npat12 said:


> I like the feature when I was on the resort I could click and see the room layouts if I was interested in a couple different rooms. The couple resorts I looked at, I was unable to see that. Not sure if it’s on there and I am looking in the wrong place.


if you click on the room type it shows the room details.  after about 45 seconds it also shows room pictures.  (at least it did for national harbor) (edit, it works for Alexandria and Bentley brook as well)


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> I’m confused. I don’t mind that you reposted what I said in the other thread. I’m confused on why you included signature, ownership info and all that other stuff that clutters it up. Makes it hard for the reader to follow.


Cleaned it up


----------



## paxsarah

Some but not all points charts do not open up the points chart, but go to a login page for a website outside the Wyndham domain. Um, no. (GSL, Smoky Mountains, and Ocean Boulevard sent me to the login. Bonnet Creek showed me a points chart as expected. Seawatch had no link to a points chart at all.)

Still can't find unit floor plans. Just plenty of pretty pictures (which, in the case of the 4BR pres at Seawatch, are not pictures of that unit. Are they pictures of the 3BR pres?).

Edit: Sorry, GSL and Smoky Mountains simply gave me 404 errors instead of resort pages.


----------



## paxsarah

paxsarah said:


> Some but not all points charts do not open up the points chart, but go to a login page for a website outside the Wyndham domain.



I thought I had figured out a pattern for this, that the weird login would happen with resorts that have multiple points charts and resorts with a single points chart would display it properly. But no, Nashville had to ruin that theory, lol! Nashville has a single points chart but gives me the weird login when I try to look at it.


----------



## kaljor

If there is no calendar function this is a disaster for me. As one of many retirees on Wyndham who has a lot of flexibility, the absence of a calendar will increase the time a single booking decision will take immensely. 

At first glance anyway. Maybe I missed a shortcut somewhere. I anxiously await better analysis from my fellow Tuggers in this thread.


----------



## JimmieJames1

Any one tried to make a 14 day reservation - best I can get is 13 days.  Also there appears no way to cancel part way through making a reservation like there was before - it stinks


----------



## Npat12

comicbookman said:


> if you click on the room type it shows the room details.  after about 45 seconds it also shows room pictures.  (at least it did for national harbor) (edit, it works for Alexandria and Bentley brook as well)



I see the room details and pictures. I was talking about not being able to see the unit floor plans. Which was important to see. At least for me.


----------



## paxsarah

It seems like in the Owner Guide --> Resources section, there are a lot of good individual pages about specific topics (similar to what was previously the Knowledge Base). However, they're all arranged sort of as a photo gallery and to flip between them you have to click the side arrow, which moves them one topic at a time. That means you may have to click a dozen times to finally get to the topic you think you need (because they're not all shown in a list, so you can only hope what you're looking for is further down among the photos).


----------



## paxsarah

JimmieJames1 said:


> Any one tried to make a 14 day reservation - best I can get is 13 days.  Also there appears no way to cancel part way through making a reservation like there was before - it stinks


Similarly, I can only make a 6-night reservation at the 13 month mark, not a 7-night. That last date for checkout is greyed out.

I found that simply hitting the back button to get out of the reservation popped up a window for me asking if I really wanted to cancel the booking I'd started. It's not particularly intuitive, since in the past we were conditioned to hit the cancel button lest we lock up our ability to book for 15 minutes.


----------



## sandkastle4966

don't tell them you are flexible....you get a bunch of resorts with availability....NOT the one you wanted showing you when IT is available....

garbage, trash, unbelievable.   makes me want to go back to work in  IT management and FIRE them all....wait,  my ex co-worker did that.....she got so frustrated with the IT group that she QUIT!


----------



## Sandy VDH

I just logged in.  I think they have spacing issues......here is how my name (legal) appears....





I have to reduce it to 80% in order to get my name on a single line.....


----------



## ladawgfan

Has anyone been given any feedback from the Wyndham reservation counselors? They have got to be pulling their hair out trying to book a new reservation or assisting with existing reservations. Hopefully they'll get this mess addressed!!!!


----------



## scootr5

I can't log in - I get "Something unexpected just happened!  But we've been notified and we'll get it fixed as quickly as we can. "


----------



## Sandy VDH

I don't mind most things, I actually like them better than the old site.  As they are presented better.  Since this new guy came from HGVC, they are some similarities, like My Dashboard.

HOWEVER "searching", which is the thing I do most often sucks.  And worse yet searching for a place to "start a search" sucks.  It took me several places to look to finally find where I could start a search. 

They need to put the BOOK back on the top menu bar, like NOW.
They need to have search by address or by resort radio buttons choices, search by address is a bad ONLY choice.

I need to search more to add some additional comments.


----------



## 55plus

From what I see, after you select a location you have to insert dates before you are able to search. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## 55plus

It is now more difficult to make a reservation. You can't see a month at a time. This sucks for owners; it will benefits Extra Holidays though.


----------



## 55plus

This website will keep the Wyndham Vacation Planned busy. Unless Wyndham fixes it, in stead of me searching I'll give them my parameters have waist their time while I sit on the phone with them watching TV.


----------



## comicbookman

Npat12 said:


> I see the room details and pictures. I was talking about not being able to see the unit floor plans. Which was important to see. At least for me.


I understand, i also miss the floor plans.  I was actually agreeing with you, just poorly.  Also on close examination of the pictures, they are not always of the actual unit size.  for example the pictures for Nat Harbor are for the same level (pres, deluxe) unit, but not always the correct size


----------



## cbyrne1174

They will probably add availability calendars back, just be patient.


----------



## 55plus

The new website is designed for a hotel with business travelers who have specific date, not retired timeshare owners with flexibility. So far every time Wyndham improved our experience with a new website they make it more of a hassle and difficult for owners to make a reservation.


----------



## dgalati

Owners experience taking it on the chin again.


----------



## Cyrus24

55plus said:


> This website will keep the Wyndham Vacation Planned busy. Unless Wyndham fixes it, in stead of me searching I'll give them my parameters have waist their time while I sit on the phone with them watching TV.


I mumbled the same thing to myself. 

It goes like this to the planner........Yep, why don't you check this range of dates, at this resort, and give me availability options for 2,3,4,5,6,7 day stays.  Do that, let me know what you come up with and I may/may not book something.  Then, lets see if we can string a few days at a second resort, 2 states away.  I can continue binge watching the series of the day while they search.  It will take a LOT of strokes.


----------



## kaljor

Well they definitely have to fix the glitch allowing a 13 night maximum reservation.  And they were kind enough to bring back an incredibly annoying glitch that they proudly introduced with the Voyager rollout; when you want to enter a date that's like 10 months from now, you have to click on the right arrow 10 times.  Every time you want to alter your dates.  I think it took about 3 months for them to provide a drop down box to fix that after the last web site "improvement" went live.


----------



## BDMX2

So, wow, this is a really crappy website update.  

Here's my list of off-the-bat grievances: 
1. The calendar view is missing from the search capability.
2. Entering dates then changing dates is really hinky.
3. "Exploring" Resorts asks to use my location, OK, I click sure.  Then I'm taken to resorts nearest me...that's NOT "exploring" in my book, that's a search.  And now it defaults all the time to my home.   No, I don't want to vacation near my home, I live here.
4. I totally miss the floorplans, which was already disappointing when it was removed from the hardcopy member guidebook.

I do like the Owner dashboard, though.  I think that piece is an improvement to have a lot of info in one place.


----------



## paxsarah

55plus said:


> The new website is designed for a hotel with business travelers who have specific date, not retired timeshare owners with flexibility.



This is exactly the impression I got. They took out features that were specifically helpful to the timeshare ownership experience, and streamlined everything to mimic a standard hotel or travel website.


----------



## HDiaz1

Am I the only one who keeps getting the “something unexpected just happened” error? I haven’t been able to login once today.


----------



## Manzana

Just saw that no New reservations Until July 1st


----------



## Manzana

It is nice that the better suite option is there now for upgrades so you can go from a 1 bed room to a 1 bedroom presidential.


----------



## bendadin

cbyrne1174 said:


> They will probably add availability calendars back, just be patient.



They are boasting about removing the calendar so I don't think that they will bring it back outside of huge outcry and boycott of sales.


----------



## b2bailey

I just now received an email from Wyndham telling me to 'click here ' and visit the new, improved website. Did as instructed, waited awhile, then received the "this page isn't working" message. I noticed in the web address it was taking me to:
Click.email.wyndhamvo.com

Seems they could have postponed sending me that email invite until they knew it was working.

No vacation needs at the moment. I think I'll just wait awhile.


----------



## WhiskeyJack

Sandi Bo said:


> Wow, where have I been?  Did we know this was coming?  I can't get on to even check it out.  But no announcement, other than the normalish regularly scheduled maintenance? Then boom...



Agree with this.  My guess is they rushed it out without prior communication due to all resorts being closed at this time.  Thinking might have been nobody can travel now so lets just go ahead and get it out there and work on the bugs after it is live.


----------



## 55plus

Now, neither my user name or password isn't being accepted. I hate it when Wyndham makes the worse and says they maked it better.


----------



## Richelle

paxsarah said:


> On the my ownership page, there's no indication that my biennial contract is a biennial.



Noticed that with mine too. To top it off, my UDI contract displays half the biannual allotment but my Converted fixed week biannual shows the full allotment.


----------



## bweltsch

I just put Cabo in the search engine and the first time it reverted to Cuba. The second time it brought up all the Worldmarks in California. Brings a whole new meaning to "search".


----------



## jhoug

Ditto.  Hate that the availability calendars are not there.  Seems like another "dumb upgrade".


----------



## dgalati

55plus said:


> Now, neither my user name or password isn't being accepted. I hate it when Wyndham makes the worse and says they maked it better.


Unfortunately you have to take the body punches that Wyndham keeps throwing at you unless you exit the Club.


----------



## dgalati

jhoug said:


> Ditto.  Hate that the availability calendars are not there.  Seems like another "dumb upgrade".




Another improvement to enhance your user experience.[/QUOTE]


----------



## wed100105

I'm irate with it and gave them an earful in my feedback. Ugh.


----------



## HitchHiker71

@Richelle and I are recording reported errors to submit for follow up. I suspect many owners that are missing the calendar are using desktops/laptops/tablets with larger display device real estate. This new site was tailored for mobile devices since the metrics indicated the vast majority of website users use smartphones to access the website. 

Curious, those of you who are particularly upset about the loss of the calendar view, what type of device are you using? I’m a techie and I often used the calendar view even on my smartphone - but that view was really meant for larger display devices. I too hope they will bring some version of it back and this is item #1 on our submission list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 55plus

The calender is gone. Not available on my PC, tablet or smartphone. Screwed the owners again. And to think, they charge us for this new piece of crap.


----------



## chapjim

I haven't tried out the new website yet and I may not for a while.  I have so few points left that I won't be able to book anything until the next round or two of COVID cancellations.  By then, you all will have it figured out or Wyndham will have blown it up.

I'm in awe that Wyndham would roll out a reservation system minus calendar.  Brilliant!

Thank you!


----------



## Deb from NC

Is there anywhere to just see a list of all resorts?  I finally was able to get in, but the sight is just listing the 20 or so resorts nearest to where Iive.  
And I NEVER use the site on a smartphone!  I usually use a tablet, or occasionally a laptop.  Geeez........


----------



## Cyrus24

HitchHiker71 said:


> @Richelle and I are recording reported errors to submit for follow up. I suspect many owners that are missing the calendar are using desktops/laptops/tablets with larger display device real estate. This new site was tailored for mobile devices since the metrics indicated the vast majority of website users use smartphones to access the website.
> 
> Curious, those of you who are particularly upset about the loss of the calendar view, what type of device are you using? I’m a techie and I often used the calendar view even on my smartphone - but that view was really meant for larger display devices. I too hope they will bring some version of it back and this is item #1 on our submission list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use both.  I had no issues with the availability calendar when using my phone.  Not as clean as on the laptop, but, it still worked.  This new search feature has some good value for those with really stringent fixed travel dates and travel period lengths.  For us, we string stays together and we are seldom locked into a set length of time for travel.  In some cases, 5 days might be preferred but 4 or 3 day lengths might be preferred.  And, we are frequently flexible within a several week time period.  We also like to do 3,2,1 day stays.  The -3 to +3 is nice when you have a fixed travel period.  They need to add a 'flexible' option for -3, -2, -1 length of stay options.  And, they need to give us the option of looking at just 1 resort, not ALL the resorts in a general area.  Of course, bringing back the availability calendar would solve all my issues with the new woefully inadequate search feature.

This will get a lot of discussion.  When they changed in 2017, there was a major policy change that irked me.  I made the system work.  This time they have taken away a feature that was appreciated by MANY, for no apparent reason.  I've seen lots of other complaints about the new site but they pale in comparison to going in reverse on the search feature.


----------



## Cyrus24

Question.  When I search Austin, several WorldMarks show up.  They say call.  Does their presence mean that they are truly available?  If so, I'm willing to trade the availability calendar for real WorldMark availability being seen.  Probably too good to be true, will call tomorrow if no one has an answer.  If they truly do not mean available, they've added a whole lot of garbage to the drill down through when saying 'flexible'.  I see a lot more calls going to the Wyndham number.  Hope they hire more people to handle the extra calls.


----------



## jumoe

Regarding "spinning"...
On the new login page... try a <ctrl><f5>
This command means "pull data fresh from the server"
Then log in.
I tried to log in using an "old" url, and it redirected me to the "new" url.  I tried to log in.  It was endlessly spinning.
I tried the <ctrl><f5> and then logged in and it worked.


----------



## Richelle

HitchHiker71 said:


> @Richelle and I are recording reported errors to submit for follow up. I suspect many owners that are missing the calendar are using desktops/laptops/tablets with larger display device real estate. This new site was tailored for mobile devices since the metrics indicated the vast majority of website users use smartphones to access the website.
> 
> Curious, those of you who are particularly upset about the loss of the calendar view, what type of device are you using? I’m a techie and I often used the calendar view even on my smartphone - but that view was really meant for larger display devices. I too hope they will bring some version of it back and this is item #1 on our submission list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It seems the calendar is the biggest rub. I didn’t like it on the phone but it was handy on the desktop. They took away “next available” from the original site, and replaced it with the calendar”. Now they have flexible dates. Flexible dates is handy, but doesn’t replace the calendar. So far the list I have is:

1. No calendar 

2. Contracts not displaying biannual status or being consistent with how it displays the point allotment. My UDI shows 63,000 instead of 126,000 like it did before. Yet the biannual converted fixed week still shows 308,000. 

3. Cannot find financial info anywhere. Not even the assessment invoice we could download before. 

4. Floor plans that were on the old site are missing. 

5. Cannot book more then 13 days at once. Or more then 6 on the ARP period. 

6. No exit button while booking. Hitting back button on the browser will give you the prompt to exit booking, but when you try to book again, it gives you the multiple transactions error. You have to wait for the session to timeout before you can book again. 

7. I can only see twelve months ahead. I should see 13 months if I’m going to use my ARP. Also, on that 12th month, it won’t allow you choose a check out date that falls into that 13 month. For example if I chose a checkin date of May 29th, it won’t allow me to choose a check out date of June 1 or beyond. 

Did I miss complaints about functionality?


----------



## Cyrus24

The search does not offer 'selected site only' option functionality.  Having all area resorts listed clutters up the list when you only want to be at a specific site.  I can see where some may like this.  But we would all have to agree that having Galena IL show up on a Glacier Canyon search is just out and out useless.  Same with Smokey Mountain being listed on a Lake Lure NC search.  And, I'd like some understanding on what it means when a WorldMark site shows up.  Is it really available as the list might imply?


----------



## bendadin

I can only see 12 months on the phone but I do see the ARP months on a computer.

My converted EOY fixed weeks (all Hawaii) show as full points.

The calendar loss is ridiculous as everyone agrees.

My upcoming reservations though is horrible.  You can only see the first 3 on the phone. You can't see whose name, or upgrade option unless you click into it. You used to be able to see when they were upgrading (not that I think anything has been upgrading.)

The search bar linked to Google is also ridiculous. So I'm guessing that IT works at South Street in Orlando.

Owner services told me that it would pull resorts up to 150 miles away. I search for Destin and it gives me Pompano. Math is not somebody's strong suit.


----------



## happyhopian

Did anyone notice the graphic on the front page (the blue box opposite the smartphone image) - it says BRAND-NEW CALENDAR WITH BETTER SEARCH FLEXIBILITY. Well, where the heck is the calendar?!?!?


----------



## happyhopian

everyone should message the VP in charge of this project annie.roberts at wyn dot com and give them your feedback. She is the nice lady featured in the welcome to the new website video.


----------



## 55plus

First the Chinese screws over the world with a virus, then Wyndham screws over the owners with the website. It's like a double whammy! Who benefits from the virus....China. Who benefits from the website, not us. Most likely, Extra Holidays.


----------



## dgalati

55plus said:


> First the Chinese screws over the world with a virus, then Wyndham screws over the owners with the website. It's like a double whammy! Who benefits from the virus....China. Who benefits from the website, not us. Most likely, Extra Holidays.


Sad to say Wyndham has been doing it for years. Lets not forget Wyndham also has the right to change rules when they deem it neccessary or it benefits their bottom line.


----------



## BDMX2

HitchHiker71 said:


> Curious, those of you who are particularly upset about the loss of the calendar view, what type of device are you using? I’m a techie and I often used the calendar view even on my smartphone - but that view was really meant for larger display devices. I too hope they will bring some version of it back and this is item #1 on our submission list.
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I access via either personal or work laptop, using Chrome.  I don't think I've ever used my phone or tablet.


----------



## schoolmarm

OK, I logged in late last night.  I NEVER use my phone to book or look at the Wyndham website. NEVER.  This website was designed for the phone. I am using a MacBook Pro with Firefox.

1. Where is the BOOK button? I was going to try to book something. Clickety click clickety click. OH, under "Explore resorts" I can type in a resort name, then dates (WHAT? I don't know when I'm going, I have a flexible teacher's schedule for the summer) and then I get a list of resorts which are not the one that I asked for. 

2. No calendar. Enough said. This is CRUCIAL. The +/- 3 days flexibility is a lot of clicking. Clickety click.

3. From some unknown clickety click page it popped up a list of resorts "in my area". I live in Ohio. It thinks that I live in Florida. (This is just a cruel tease because we are supposed to have SNOW today in May).

4. There seems to be a LOT of marketing for new owners or those who do not own on this site. I kept clickety clicking away and NO, this has my contracts and points and is NOT a non-owners site. Why do we have all this marketing crap taking up space that could be used for FLOOR PLANS and an AVAILIBILITY CALENDAR?

5. Clickety Click. Finally found the Owners directory under Publications which was under....something else. News? It was not near "Explore Resorts". That is where it SHOULD be. We have so many confused owners on those Facebook groups because they have NOT read the directory. I didn't click to see if it was usable. I am hoping that it is a link to the digital copy and not chopped up. 

6. Clickety click, and I'm just too weary to click anymore. Never did find a points chart, or a resort page with info about resorts or a MAP (except a map of Florida with my "nearby" resorts) The only info about a resort I found was under Explore Resorts with the "booking" search "feature".

7. I'm tech savvy and can usually figure things out. Couldn't find my yearly assessments pdfs. Couldn't find past bookings. 

8. I DID find a Club Wyndham Bavaria listed under the COVID-19 affected resorts. Wait! WHAT? I go to Bavaria and other parts of Europe all the time. Tried to search for it. Nothing. Probably because my flexible dates didn't match a vacancy. 

I give up. It was the wee hours and I was just too tired. And to think that I was actually going to PIC up and make a telesales purchase. 
NOPE NOPE NOPE


----------



## paxsarah

Richelle said:


> Did I miss complaints about functionality?


These are less about functionality and more straightforward errors. 404 errors for some resort pages (Great Smokies Lodge and Wyndham Smoky Mountains). Some points charts links go to bad URLs (see Ocean Boulevard but there are others). I’ve also submitted these (and others) via feedback.


----------



## Sandi Bo

HitchHiker71 said:


> @Richelle and I are recording reported errors to submit for follow up. I suspect many owners that are missing the calendar are using desktops/laptops/tablets with larger display device real estate. This new site was tailored for mobile devices since the metrics indicated the vast majority of website users use smartphones to access the website.
> 
> Curious, those of you who are particularly upset about the loss of the calendar view, what type of device are you using? I’m a techie and I often used the calendar view even on my smartphone - but that view was really meant for larger display devices. I too hope they will bring some version of it back and this is item #1 on our submission list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where are those stats coming from (mobile use). I don't believe it. Time for a Tug poll mobile versus desktop? I use both, but definitely use my desktop more than mobile. Maybe because the previous mobile app sucked.  I can't speak to the new one, haven't gotten in yet. I got further today than yesterday   I see others have gotten the same. I can't login so tried to re-register.  Progress?  Just glad I don't have a lot to do on the system at this time.


----------



## BDMX2

And now I log on and it paints the header, left menu bar, and footer, but the white space where my information should be populating is blank and doesn't populate as I navigate around.  This is not an app that is ready for production by any stretch of the imagination.  I work on the business side of a customer-facing application, we would never-ever move something with so many issues out to release status.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Ha.  I got in. Using another owner on the account, not mine.  

Comically, 2 of our missing 3 owners are there now (they've been missing for years, I got a message about 2 weeks ago it was fixed and it wasn't, so I was curious what would happen with this new POS.  I guess that is progress. 

Oh well, feel like I got my foot in the door and can at least start checking things out. 

Oh boy. 30+ years experience in IT, nothing has ever compared to the the antics of Wyndham.  Not. Even. Close.


----------



## liquidmas

Would not open on my tablet. Opened on my phone. No problem. Search function was very similar to how I searched before.  I liked the function that used my address and gave me availability for resorts within Florida. Will keep exploring.


----------



## jbroner

HitchHiker71 said:


> @Richelle and I are recording reported errors to submit for follow up. I suspect many owners that are missing the calendar are using desktops/laptops/tablets with larger display device real estate. This new site was tailored for mobile devices since the metrics indicated the vast majority of website users use smartphones to access the website.
> 
> Curious, those of you who are particularly upset about the loss of the calendar view, what type of device are you using? I’m a techie and I often used the calendar view even on my smartphone - but that view was really meant for larger display devices. I too hope they will bring some version of it back and this is item #1 on our submission list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a desk top for searching and making reservations. Almost impossible to find and make a reservation without it in my opinion.


----------



## paxsarah

I'm on here and the Facebook groups a lot, so if someone has a question or issue and I want to see what they're talking about or provide them a screenshot, if my phone is in my hand then my phone is how I visit the owner website. But if I'm booking or researching something for myself, I usually make it a point to use my computer. So according to Wyndham, I'm probably adding to the majority of mobile website use, but I find the desktop website better for the uses that are most important to me. I'm sure they have no way to measure that.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Sandi Bo said:


> Where are those stats coming from (mobile use). I don't believe it. Time for a Tug poll mobile versus desktop? I use both, but definitely use my desktop more than mobile. Maybe because the previous mobile app sucked. I can't speak to the new one, haven't gotten in yet. I got further today than yesterday  I see others have gotten the same. I can't login so tried to re-register. Progress? Just glad I don't have a lot to do on the system at this time.
> 
> View attachment 20369



I do not believe most active Wyndam TUG members are representative of the vast majority of timeshare owners. TUG is generally a more “mature” crowd IME. Wyndham is trying to modernize their overall IT strategy by moving toward a cloud first mobile first design approach. It’s obvious to me as someone who works for an IT cloud solutions provider.

For example, I don’t even own a desktop and haven’t in over ten years now. I have a business laptop that I use in a home office connected to three 27” external monitors via a USB-C docking station. So I do use the website on my laptop occasionally. I make 90% of my reservations via my smartphone and access 80% of all Wyndham website data via my smartphone. I also have tablets (6th gen iPad and iPad mini) but don’t use them much for Wyndham website access. Same with TUG - I almost always surf the TUG forums and post new content via my smartphone using the Tapatalk app - just like I’m doing right now for this reply.

That said, I’m not very impressed initially with the flow of the new website and some of the content displayed. It does clearly work better on my smartphone though - because it’s clear to me it was designed with this intent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71

jbroner said:


> I use a desk top for searching and making reservations. Almost impossible to find and make a reservation without it in my opinion.



I respectfully disagree - I use my smartphone for almost all of my Wyndham transactions - and while the old site was not perfect - it was good enough for me to easily make reservations and perform availability searches without any major issues. 

As someone who builds and manages cloud apps for a living - it is widely accepted today that if you’re not designing for smartphone content consumption as your primary audience - you are missing the mark and will not see widespread adoption of your application. The industry statistics prove this out as well. Obviously there are exceptions for complex applications that require a lot more screen real estate, but Wyndham doesn’t fall into this category - no one in the hospitality sector does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeandLisaR

Glad to know I wasn’t the only one that thought the last update was awful.  This one is just as bad, maybe worse. We kept telling them when they wanted to get us into an owners “update” that until they fix the website we wouldn’t attend. Likely highest impact. Gave feedback on website. Unknown impact.

              Some of the problems I see, besides the one others have stated.


 Clicking the flexible dates box doesn’t seem to have any impact, doesn’t work yet maybe?
 Hard to search resorts.
Availability calendar missing.
Hard to search for resorts you’re not familiar with.
Zooming on map and clicking “search this area” the map changes when it searches. Should stay on same map as the one clicked on.
   Hope we don’t have to wait a year or so for them to get it fixed like last time.

   I wonder. Does “Wyndham” benefit from owners not being able to book rooms? Where does the money go when they rent non-owner occupied rooms? A coupe months ago I noticed a tag at the bottom of the old website saying “This advertising material is being used for the purpose of soliciting the sale of time-share property or interest in time-share property” Is there a way to get to having an owner website and not a seller one?
   Wyndham has a good product. If they would end their high price, high rewards sells tactics they could sell their time shares easily and not have to “hard sell” 100 people to make one sell. Oh well, at least we’ll have an excuses to bypass the “owner update” for awhile again.


----------



## schoolmarm

I use my laptop almost exclusively for just about everything except for those shopping rebate apps you have to use your phone for. 

This morning I logged in to see if I thought it was better. NOPE.
But I put in Toledo, Ohio for my location, after it thought that I was in Florida again, and it pulled up the Pittsburgh Wyndham Grand hotel...AND....drum roll...CHICAGO. Cripes, people, it's not even a Wyndham anymore. 

And the Owner's Directory is hidden WAY at the bottom right side of the Navy blue "menu box" at the bottom of the screen by where they say "this material is to solicit timeshare sales". VERY bottom right...under Publications. And it is not even the first listing. 

Glad I'm not going anywhere anytime soon. BTW, if you ARE going somewhere, lots of resorts have 20-35% off from now until December 31.


----------



## HitchHiker71

paxsarah said:


> I'm on here and the Facebook groups a lot, so if someone has a question or issue and I want to see what they're talking about or provide them a screenshot, if my phone is in my hand then my phone is how I visit the owner website. But if I'm booking or researching something for myself, I usually make it a point to use my computer. So according to Wyndham, I'm probably adding to the majority of mobile website use, but I find the desktop website better for the uses that are most important to me. I'm sure they have no way to measure that.



Proper UAT should capture sentiment like this during testing - but this really should be captured during the scrum sprints provided the proper stakeholders are involved - which is where most IT organizations that continue to use waterfall or have improperly implemented agile scrum fall way short - which is my view from the cheap seats as to where Wyndham falls short, at least based upon my external observations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71

MikeandLisaR said:


> I wonder. Does “Wyndham” benefit from owners not being able to book rooms? Where does the money go when they rent non-owner occupied rooms? A coupe months ago I noticed a tag at the bottom of the old website saying “This advertising material is being used for the purpose of soliciting the sale of time-share property or interest in time-share property” Is there a way to get to having an owner website and not a seller one?
> Wyndham has a good product. If they would end their high price, high rewards sells tactics they could sell their time shares easily and not have to “hard sell” 100 people to make one sell. Oh well, at least we’ll have an excuses to bypass the “owner update” for awhile again.



Wyndham can rent any inventory that they own directly, obtain via third party resales, obtain from owners via Extra Holidays, or via Ovations. IIRC they can also rent any remaining inventory that isn’t booked within the 30 day window. They rent primarily through Extra Holidays but also have other rental avenues. 

AFAIK the owner login is only accessible to actual owners. There’s probably generic statements like you are referencing that apply to the entire website - not specifically to the owner site. 

Skip the updates - they aren’t worth the time and aggravation as a general rule. The only reason I attend the updates on occasion is to obtain WR points for hotel travel and to get firsthand experiences on the sales tactics used since I’m a moderator on some of the Wyndham Facebook forums and want to give firsthand accounts of my experiences to others looking for advice on how to manage their interactions when attending updates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim

I haven't tried the search functions yet -- don't have enough points to book anything.

FWIW, I have never made a reservation on my phone.  Always on a laptop (desktop equivalent).


----------



## MaryBella7

I finally was able to get on. Both on desktop and mobile. Everything I normally do now require multiple clicks including just logging in. After logging in, why do we have to dedicate prime space to requesting information about ownership. I’m an owner logged in, why is this necessary? The absence of the availability calendar and floor plans are real downgrades. Performing a search for a resort on my phone brought me to my own dashboard of upcoming reservations. It’s really glitchy. I’m a tech girl. I do not fear change. I do hate changes that don’t improve function. This is like an advertisement first, function as an afterthought.


----------



## bnoble

I was able to log in via my iPad, and search for a few things. Seemed fine to me, but I wasn't doing anything complicated.


----------



## Cyrus24

Whether a user is 'mature' or not 'mature', uses a laptop or a smartphone, tech savvy or not tech savvy, those issues are immaterial.  The Availability Calendar worked on both the phone and on the laptop.  Now, it does not.  They have stripped away a VERY useful tool and replaced it with something that requires a LOT of clicking.  The -3/+3 day results are a nice gesture when looking for a specific date, I suspect that works for low volume/low point owners with limited vacation time.  But, what about those of us with lots of flexibility in planning and lots of points that are able to look at several weeks in a month and several different length of stay options.  I've said this before and I'll say it again, they have really made planning harder, not easier, whether you use the phone or the laptop, whether you are young or old.  This is NOT about change, it's about functionality.  I'd say most on the facebook groups are complaining about the same thing, no availability calendar.  Are they the younger, tech savvy, smartphone users?  If so, they don't like the loss of functionality any more that us more mature users.

And, then of course, not letting us look at just a specific resort, that is absurd, as well.


----------



## kaljor

It's the difference between  "Search" and Browse".  Many of us have a time frame in mind, but no particular week we need and no one particular resort in mind. Browsing lets us see many different options at a glance.  Often for me, my first choice will influence my second choice, such as maybe booking 2 successive weeks in a particular area that I can drive to.  Example, a week at Bonnet Creek followed by a week at Daytona or Panama City Beach.  To make that work you have to know exactly which dates and room sizes are open at a random time.

The prior site allowed one to make a booking using either search or browse method, and I thought they worked equally well on laptop, desktop or mobile.  The new one only lets you search.

Also, even though I can do things on a phone or tablet, as I get older I much prefer to do the final transaction on a bigger screen. Easier to see to make sure I'm not not accidentally clicking something wrong.


----------



## dgalati

HitchHiker71 said:


> I do not believe most active Wyndam TUG members are representative of the vast majority of timeshare owners. TUG is generally a more “mature” crowd IME. Wyndham is trying to modernize their overall IT strategy by moving toward a cloud first mobile first design approach. It’s obvious to me as someone who works for an IT cloud solutions provider.
> 
> For example, I don’t even own a desktop and haven’t in over ten years now. I have a business laptop that I use in a home office connected to three 27” external monitors via a USB-C docking station. So I do use the website on my laptop occasionally. I make 90% of my reservations via my smartphone and access 80% of all Wyndham website data via my smartphone. I also have tablets (6th gen iPad and iPad mini) but don’t use them much for Wyndham website access. Same with TUG - I almost always surf the TUG forums and post new content via my smartphone using the Tapatalk app - just like I’m doing right now for this reply.
> 
> That said, I’m not very impressed initially with the flow of the new website and some of the content displayed. It does clearly work better on my smartphone though - because it’s clear to me it was designed with this intent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find it much easier to use my  phone or mobile apps compared to a laptop. I also have not owned a desk top computer for almost 10 years. Its clear to me the new upgrade is as you stated not aimed at the more mature (older) TUG crowd. The push to mobile is a attempt to capture the next generation of owners and their dollars. Sorry to say but mobile is the way all business is being done today.  Embrace change and think about how hard life would be without the mobile tools available for are use today.


----------



## Cyrus24

dgalati said:


> I find it much easier to use my  phone or mobile apps compared to a laptop. I also have not owned a desk top computer for almost 10 years. Its clear to me the new upgrade is as you stated not aimed at the more mature (older) TUG crowd. The push to mobile is a attempt to capture the next generation of owners and their dollars. Sorry to say but mobile is the way all business is being done today.  Embrace change and think about how hard life would be without the mobile tools available for are use today.


Again, they took away functionality that worked on both the laptop and the smartphone.  This is not an AGE issue.  This is a LOSS OF FUNCTIONALITY issue.


----------



## 55plus

It's now easier to book a reservation on Wyndham Extra Holidays website than on the new and not so improved Wyndham Vacation Resorts website. Why does Extra Holidays have a calendar and now Wyndham's owners new website doesn't? We, as owners paid for that price of crap website. Is this by design? Is it now, screw the owners and full speed ahead with the bottom-line?


----------



## bweltsch

Main complaints:
1. Availability calendar---I often want to know a span of time resorts are available. If I want to go to the Carribean in February, let me see what is         available and when without searching each resort individually week by week.
2. Lack of floor plans--is 4 occupancy two double beds or 2 bedrooms? 4(2) is not always what you expect
3. Lots of clicking to get anywhere. Also have to log in sometimes after already being logged in.
4. Resort search is very hinky. Sometimes brings up what you search for, sometimes 100's of miles away. Why can they not bring up a list of resorts in an area? Just entered Florida in "location" and it only brought up resorts in Orlando and Kissimee. I know there are other places in Florida. Shouldn't have to search resort by resort to find a place to vacation.
5. Search this area function on map does not work. come sup with 0 resorts found.

I almost always use my laptop or tablet for reservations. If there are photos of the resort I want to be able to see them.


----------



## jhoug

No one has answered the WorldMark question yet, but being an owner of both systems,  I can tell you WorldMark locations book up a lot quicker—-months in advance—compared to Wyndham.  So when it says call that number there is like no availability,  not to mention the Club Pass Exchange fees.   
For example, was try to look up Wyndham Park City availability ONLY and it also gave me the Worlmark Park City and WorldMark Wolf Creek 2 hrs away to call, not to mention others that I know have little available


----------



## Cyrus24

jhoug said:


> No one has answered the WorldMark question yet, but being an owner of both systems,  I can tell you WorldMark locations book up a lot quicker—-months in advance—compared to Wyndham.  So when it says call that number there is like no availability,  not to mention the Club Pass Exchange fees.
> For example, was try to look up Wyndham Park City availability ONLY and it also gave me the Worlmark Park City and WorldMark Wolf Creek 2 hrs away to call, not to mention others that I know have little available


I'll call on Monday if I don't get a good answer.  I also suspect that the availability does not really exist.  They add it in so that we have more to scroll past.  I hope I'm wrong on my suspicion.  Now, if it truly is there, I'll drop my complaints on the loss of the availability calendar.


----------



## Sandi Bo

MaryBella7 said:


> I finally was able to get on. Both on desktop and mobile. Everything I normally do now require multiple clicks including just logging in. After logging in, why do we have to dedicate prime space to requesting information about ownership. I’m an owner logged in, why is this necessary? The absence of the availability calendar and floor plans are real downgrades. Performing a search for a resort on my phone brought me to my own dashboard of upcoming reservations. It’s really glitchy. I’m a tech girl. I do not fear change. I do hate changes that don’t improve function. This is like an advertisement first, function as an afterthought.


Only they forgot to advertise it! 

Any tips on how to login?  I called and the VC helped me register with a new login.  We never could get the old one to work. Best we got was that message that something unexpected happened.  And I have an email address on my account that isn't mine.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Cyrus24 said:


> Whether a user is 'mature' or not 'mature', uses a laptop or a smartphone, tech savvy or not tech savvy, those issues are immaterial. The Availability Calendar worked on both the phone and on the laptop. Now, it does not. They have stripped away a VERY useful tool and replaced it with something that requires a LOT of clicking. The -3/+3 day results are a nice gesture when looking for a specific date, I suspect that works for low volume/low point owners with limited vacation time. But, what about those of us with lots of flexibility in planning and lots of points that are able to look at several weeks in a month and several different length of stay options. I've said this before and I'll say it again, they have really made planning harder, not easier, whether you use the phone or the laptop, whether you are young or old. This is NOT about change, it's about functionality. I'd say most on the facebook groups are complaining about the same thing, no availability calendar. Are they the younger, tech savvy, smartphone users? If so, they don't like the loss of functionality any more that us more mature users.
> 
> And, then of course, not letting us look at just a specific resort, that is absurd, as well.



They are not immaterial I can promise you that - the new site is obviously built with the mobile device user experience foremost in mind - and therefore it is NOT for desktop consumption which is what many more mature folks tend to still use for various legitimate and good reasons. The difference will be that whatever functionality is implemented and added will be designed primarily for smartphones from this point forward - anyone who wants functions that are primarily desktop browser focused is going to have to adapt to the new world is all I am saying. As Dominic said - the newer site is purposefully catering to the younger generations - they are the potential customers Wyndham is targeting in the future.

Specific to your reference about missing functions, that is why in my last paragraph I explicitly stated that despite the move toward a cloud first mobile first design approach - I’m not impressed with the new mobile UX to date - because it is missing some key functions - like the “browse” function that someone else mentioned. 

The Voyager site never worked particularly well with smartphones IME. I experienced a ton of UX inconsistencies when consuming content on my smartphone over the past two years. Particularly with the search and browse functions. Buttons would often not be located in the proper positions or would overlap other data on the screens or be hidden behind other content. Sometimes the buttons just plain would not work even with repeated clicks. 

While I completely agree that there is missing functionality - to date what is there - works much better on my smartphone than the previous website. It’s obvious to me that the new site was built for smartphone consumption from the outset. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71

MaryBella7 said:


> I finally was able to get on. Both on desktop and mobile. Everything I normally do now require multiple clicks including just logging in. After logging in, why do we have to dedicate prime space to requesting information about ownership. I’m an owner logged in, why is this necessary? The absence of the availability calendar and floor plans are real downgrades. Performing a search for a resort on my phone brought me to my own dashboard of upcoming reservations. It’s really glitchy. I’m a tech girl. I do not fear change. I do hate changes that don’t improve function. This is like an advertisement first, function as an afterthought.



I think they may be trying to combine the disparate websites into a single UX. I noticed the following on the new site:






Both “owner travel deals” and “non-owner travel deals” are listed under the Deals section. Pure speculation on my part to be clear. The non-owner deals are basically the party weekends from what I see.

I also saw the pop-up that some have mentioned about the June 30 date for any reservations. Meanwhile the owner based COVID-19 section says June 15. I think the difference in the dates is for owners vs non-owners.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 55plus

Wyndham Extra Holidays displays a calendar on my smart phone. There is no reason why Wyndham can't do the same with the owners website.


----------



## dgalati

Cyrus24 said:


> Again, they took away functionality that worked on both the laptop and the smartphone.  This is not an AGE issue.  This is a LOSS OF FUNCTIONALITY issue.


Why are so many happy Wyndham TUG owners unhappy?  The younger generation embrace these changes and don't post or are not active on TUG.


----------



## 55plus

dgalati said:


> Why are so many happy Wyndham TUG owners unhappy?  The younger generation embrace these changes and don't post or are not active on TUG.


Age has nothing to do with it. Young or old, the changes hinder its use. Who thinks more clicks to accomplish what use to be accomplished with one or two clicks is better Who considers no calendar a plus?


----------



## kaljor

I agree.  I just looked at the phone site and it's really similar to the laptop/desktop site.  It's minimally easier to use because if you want a date 9 months in the future you can just scroll down the calendar to get to the month you want instead of clicking the right arrow 9 times.  And I do understand that they wanted to combine the two interfaces to be similar, and that does mean catering to the mobile site.

So I don't see any conflict between the two.  I really don't care about any of the changes except the loss of the calendar or browse view, and that's missing from both.  I can adapt to anything else, so if Wyndham restores that functionality I won't complain about anything else.  I may mention little things from time to time, but it's not a complaint!!


----------



## dgalati

55plus said:


> Age has nothing to do with it. Young or old, the changes hinder its use. Who thinks more clicks to accomplish what use to be accomplished with one or two clicks is better Who considers no calendar a plus?


The point is the changes are intended for the next generation.  Next gen is who Wyndham will be selling ownership to.


----------



## cbyrne1174

I'm 30 and not having floorplans or a calendar is stupid. They completely got rid of the 1 thing that would make a retail purchase worth it to someone my age: picking up the short stay local remaining inventory. I live near Clearwater, Orlando, Pompano, and Daytona and I can't see the remaining 1 to 2 night inventory anymore. For example if I were to PIC to Gold, I would save 17,500 on a Saturday night stay at Clearwater in a 1 bedroom and not have to worry about reservation transactions or housekeeping credits. With cheap PICs, this makes Saturday nights only $150 a night vs $300 a night using my normal MF and a $19 reservation transaction.

Good thing my generation knows how to google better. The only way the company is going to be able to sell to my generation is by making retail purchases mathematically worth it.


----------



## Cyrus24

dgalati said:


> The point is the changes are intended for the next generation.  Next gen is who Wyndham will be selling ownership to.


I guess I'm glad that I'm old.  I still value efficiency and the availability calendar gave us that.  I guess a person that lives in the parents basement, expecting everything to be done for them while they play games on their phones, would not care that it takes the parents 10 times as long to find the entitled ones a vacation to enjoy.  It's functionality that gave us efficiency, Wyndham took it away.  I like my phone, it's useful, my wife can't use the laptop.  To each there own, I don't have time to argue with people who don't care about efficiency as I'll be doing all this extra work searching out vacation options.


----------



## bendadin

So I've picked up four reservations that SHOULD upgrade but they are not, so VIP upgrades are gone. Even my pre-webiste reservations are not upgrading. Plus I have several reservations in the June 1-15 window that owner services said "should" still upgrade, but there is no way that the upgrades are going to work with all of the inventory pulled. 

Room request is also gone, which is a VIP Gold/Platinum perk, correct?


----------



## Cyrus24

55plus said:


> Who thinks more clicks to accomplish what use to be accomplished with one or two clicks is better Who considers no calendar a plus?


There seem to be several people on here with Wyndham's back regarding elimination of the calendar feature.  They call it new tech, youthful, more modern while they call us laptop users behind the times and old/mature.  They fail to accept the efficiency aspects provided by the calendar and fail to accept that we have truly lost functionality.  SAD.


----------



## dagger1

Cyrus24 said:


> There seem to be several people on here with Wyndham's back regarding elimination of the calendar feature.  They call it new tech, youthful, more modern while they call us laptop users behind the times and old/mature.  They fail to accept the efficiency aspects provided by the calendar and fail to accept that we have truly lost functionality.  SAD.


The people you are talking about don’t understand what has been lost.  They don’t know what they don’t know, but comment anyway.


----------



## cbyrne1174

Cyrus24 said:


> There seem to be several people on here with Wyndham's back regarding elimination of the calendar feature.  They call it new tech, youthful, more modern while they call us laptop users behind the times and old/mature.  They fail to accept the efficiency aspects provided by the calendar and fail to accept that we have truly lost functionality.  SAD.



I only game on my desktop. The current gen consoles can't run 60 FPS on 4k resolution like my GTX 1080 Ti graphics in my PC can. My Playstation 4 is for my 5 year old. When she's 6-7, I'm getting her a PC to game on. That's why I do everything on a computer. I will spend $2,000 on a computer, but only $200 on a phone. They can't use the "behind on the times" excuse with me. Phones and Tablets are inferior. If you look at the most competitive games like Escape from Tarkov, what platform is it?!?! oh yea....PC because you can only do so much with a controller or a phone.


----------



## 55plus

dgalati said:


> The point is the changes are intended for the next generation.  Next gen is who Wyndham will be selling ownership to.


This isn't a next generation issue. Yes, they generally use smartphones. So do I and many of my retired friends. Laptop, tablet or smartphone, this website isn't practical for planning. Extra Holidays is designed for planning, why isn't our new one? We go away for months at a time, not a week or two like those next generation individuals who are in the workforce and can't go away for months at a time. If the calendar was intentionally removed by design, then it was removed for a sinister reason. It has nothing to do with different generations. 

One more thing. I'm sure Wyndham is selling more points to older people than to younger individuals so your point that it was designed for the next generation isn't logical.


----------



## HitchHiker71

bendadin said:


> So I've picked up four reservations that SHOULD upgrade but they are not, so VIP upgrades are gone. Even my pre-webiste reservations are not upgrading. Plus I have several reservations in the June 1-15 window that owner services said "should" still upgrade, but there is no way that the upgrades are going to work with all of the inventory pulled.
> 
> Room request is also gone, which is a VIP Gold/Platinum perk, correct?



I’m seeing instant room upgrades available to me when booking within the 60 day window without any issues. I also see the room request option when navigating through the booking process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyrus24

cbyrne1174 said:


> I only game on my desktop. The current gen consoles can't run 60 FPS on 4k resolution like my GTX 1080 Ti graphics in my PC can. My Playstation 4 is for my 5 year old. When she's 6-7, I'm getting her a PC to game on. That's why I do everything on a computer. I will spend $2,000 on a computer, but only $200 on a phone. They can't use the "behind on the times" excuse with me. Phones and Tablets are inferior. If you look at the most competitive games like Escape from Tarkov, what platform is it?!?! oh yea....PC because you can only do so much with a controller or a phone.


You are a teacher.  I married a teacher.  I like teachers.  And for being only 30, you are wise beyond your years!!!  Thank you for giving me some hope for the future.


----------



## scootr5

Sandi Bo said:


> Where are those stats coming from (mobile use). I don't believe it. Time for a Tug poll mobile versus desktop? I use both, but definitely use my desktop more than mobile. Maybe because the previous mobile app sucked.  I can't speak to the new one, haven't gotten in yet. I got further today than yesterday   I see others have gotten the same. I can't login so tried to re-register.  Progress?  Just glad I don't have a lot to do on the system at this time.
> 
> View attachment 20369



I'm still getting the same message too, can't re-register because an account already exists for my member number.


----------



## bendadin

HitchHiker71 said:


> I’m seeing instant room upgrades available to me when booking within the 60 day window without any issues. I also see the room request option when navigating through the booking process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah! The special request tab that needs to be opened.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Cyrus24 said:


> There seem to be several people on here with Wyndham's back regarding elimination of the calendar feature. They call it new tech, youthful, more modern while they call us laptop users behind the times and old/mature. They fail to accept the efficiency aspects provided by the calendar and fail to accept that we have truly lost functionality. SAD.



Never said any of that just to be clear. I would like to see the browse function come back and I suspect it will based upon the plethora of feedback Wyndham is and will be receiving asking for exactly that.

All I was attempting to say is that Wyndham is adopting a mobile first design strategy moving forward. Statistically the majority of web content is consumed via mobile devices, so this is good business decision making whether anyone here realizes it or not:









						Global mobile traffic 2022 | Statista
					

How much web traffic is mobile? Almost 59 percent of global web traffic in the second quarter of 2022 was via mobile devices.




					www.statista.com
				




The link above shows the pattern of website content consumption since 2015. It is now over 50% and is rising about 5-7% per year on average. In 2015 is was about 30%, now its 52%. These stats do not include tablets - when we include tablets - it rises to about 67%. 



			http://gs.statcounter.com/download/internet_usage_2009_2016_ww.png
		


That link shows that in 2016 mobile and tablet internet consumption surpassed desktop, that was four years ago and the trend is going up not down. 

I agree 100% that the browse/calendar function needs to be brought back. I find myself wondering aloud if this feature was removed intentionally to discourage people from booking up more inventory due to the added convenience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger830

I must be doing something wrong because my first impression is i like the new website.

It's much faster on my touch screen Chromebook and It shows more information while efficiently using the screen.

I usually know what date that we want to travel, so I can live without the calendar, something that I only used when we wanted one day in Midtown, where we won't be going for a few years if we live that long.


----------



## cbyrne1174

I actually found Clearwater Availability! I'm so proud of myself!


----------



## HitchHiker71

Roger830 said:


> I must be doing something wrong because my first impression is i like the new website.
> 
> It's much faster on my touch screen Chromebook and It shows more information while efficiently using the screen.
> 
> I usually know what date that we want to travel, so I can live without the calendar, something that I only used when we wanted one day in Midtown, where we won't be going for a few years if we live that long.



Exactly, searches that took much longer now take almost no time at all. Much better search indexing on this new website. Not surprised that you had a good experience on your touchscreen Chromebook - the new site is designed for touchscreen devices. It’s certainly not perfect by any stretch, but it’s not nearly as horrible as many here are making it out to be IMHO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyrus24

HitchHiker71 said:


> I agree 100% that the browse/calendar function needs to be brought back. I find myself wondering aloud if this feature was removed intentionally to discourage people from booking up more inventory due to the added convenience.


This is what really matters to me, thank you for articulating for belief/view.  Wyndham should be able to have both, smartphone access AND an availability 'browser'.  We need to focus our energies on getting the best search/browse functionality that we can and less time on why Wyndham is moving toward small screen booking, it's divisive and gives them credibility that they do not deserve. 

Now, does Wyndham have the stats on Mobile Device usage versus Laptop Device usage?  I suspect it's much lower than the average for all apps.  I like my laptop while I'm watching TV and my phone while at about all other times.  Booking Wyndham naturally happens to occur while I'm sitting in front of the TV.


----------



## Cyrus24

HitchHiker71 said:


> It’s certainly not perfect by any stretch, but it’s not nearly as horrible as many here are making it out to be IMHO.


I give you credit and you go right back to defending Wyndham.  Losing the Availability Calendar is 'horrible'.


----------



## cbyrne1174

Well with this Covid B.S I wanted to use my points super close to home, which limits me to Bonnet Creek or Clearwater. I've been to Bonnet Creek 3 times a year for the past 3 years so I wanted to spend some of my points at Clearwater because I know next year's going  to be next to impossible to book with all the leftover 2020 points people will have. 39,000 points a night is the most I have EVER spent on a room >.<

Clearwater almost never has availability in the express window. I had to work for that reservation!


----------



## CO skier

55plus said:


> First the Chinese screws over the world with a virus,


Oh, get real in your conspiracy theories. How does China or Wyndham benefit from Covid-19?

This is idiosy.


----------



## pauljeffrey10

I guess I got lucky. While the ew website is not particularly attractive, it worked flawlessly for what I needed to do. Checked my points remaining for 2020 and 2021, checked availability at a few resorts across the country and then made a reservation for Sedona in November hping that by then it will be safe to travel.
No crashes. Not pretty, but functional.
Just weird that no notice that it was coming.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Cyrus24 said:


> I give you credit and you go right back to defending Wyndham. Losing the Availability Calendar is 'horrible'.



I agree not having that one feature for booking at a specific resort is far from ideal, but you’re also discounting a lot of the other improvements and putting laser focus on one missing feature at the same time. Here’s what I LIKE about the new site so far:

1. It’s mobile device friendly - particularly touch devices which is 80% of what I use time-wise.

2. The calendar is much easier to navigate for picking dates - no more clicking arrows 10-12 times to book a year out.

3. Search results come back MUCH faster 

4. Including other resorts that are also available by default - gives me more choices when searching 

5. Checkbox for date flexibility that adds +/-3 days 

6. I can now see points values while searching across multiple resorts more easily and more quickly 

7. Owner Dashboard 

What don’t I like:

1. Loss of AC for specific resort reservations 

2. No checkbox for flexible duration 

3. No floorplans (that I can find at least) 

4. No regional or national search options - northeast, southeast, southwest, Midwest, northwest, east/west, USA should all be options - especially given the search indexing issues seem to finally have been resolved - it would be nice to choose a date range and then see everything available in that range 

5.  No way to exit current booking engine on mobile device - there’s a “continue” blue bar option but no “cancel” option and the browser back button appears to offer an exit option but then when trying to book again you get the “multiple transactions” error.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati

scootr5 said:


> I'm still getting the same message too, can't re-register because an account already exists for my member number.


Try to register with a contract number. I had same issue when tring to re-register with member number last year.


----------



## dgalati

Rolltydr said:


> Great update, Jan! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> It concerns me that Wyndham has “acquired” a tech firm to improve the website instead of hiring a firm. I worked in the IT field for 30 years for a large insurance company. While they placed a lot of importance on tech, their business was insurance. Same for Wyndham. I would prefer to have a tech company work on the website. We’ve already seen what a timeshare company can do with it. And, we don’t like it! Hire a company that knows what they’re doing and let them do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead

I’m in the camp that is totally disgusted with the website!! I use an iPad when using the website.
1. Simple word or partial word searches used to bring up resorts to choose from, now it brings up the world but no resorts. Why?? See attached
2. No financial info that I can find.
3. No way out of making a reservation.
4. Can’t book a reservation from any page, you have to be on the dashboard.
5. Dashboard shows an old credit pool as my current use year & doesn’t match the use year of points displayed on the dashboard.
6. Point deposit says not enough points. That’s because it doesn’t give me an option for my current use year. It only displays the old credit pool use year with no points.
7. Why have a - sign in- box at the top right corner that doesn’t do anything?? A sign in box that you can’t sign in from
8. Availability calendar already mentioned by others


----------



## MikeandLisaR

What I’ve seen for phone apps is that the phone app is usually very different than the desk top version. Somehow the web site knows how the site is being accessed and displays the appropriate version. I mostly access banking sites on both computer and phone. Even then you can click on “go to full site” because the app is a usually a scaled down version with fewer capabilities. So does Wyndham have an app?


----------



## midnight555

How do you see the bigger picture on the new website? I want to see all of the Wyndham Resorts.


----------



## capital city

I see many flaws but if or when they fix them I think it will be a much better website. It does seem more like an app now and I usually access the site from my phone so I am fine with that. On your phone you scroll through the calendar instead of clicking month to month. But I'm with Braindead, I use to be able to type 3 letters and the resort I wanted would pop up now its picking up world areas like I'm on maps, I'm on a damn timeshare website to book a room from a timeshare system I own. Why would random countries around the world be beneficial to me?

I see no reason to treat Hitchhiker or Richelle like they are Wyndham shills pushing this new site down our throats. They have been 2 of the most informative people on this site for at least the past 2 years and they have Wyndhams ear. Play nice and help them help us all. 1 simple complaint I have that has not been mentioned is their action buttons are the same blue color as the header and bottom of the site. I keep looking for a button that is blended in to the background. It should scream "push me". Red on blue maybe?


----------



## kaljor

Braindead said:


> I’m in the camp that is totally disgusted with the website!! I use an iPad when using the website.
> 1. Simple word or partial word searches used to bring up resorts to choose from, now it brings up the world but no resorts. Why??




It looks like they want you to search by city, then after you enter your dates it will bring up a list of resorts in or near that city.

I think if you know the exact name of the resort that will work as well.  For example if you type in "Wyndham Bonnet Creek" it will bring up Bonnet Creek.  Which is way more efficient than just typing "Bonn" and clicking on the name in the drop down box.  (That was sarcasm, by the way)

I have only explored the address based search a little, so if anything I wrote here is wrong, feel free to correct me.


----------



## Eric B

I sure liked being able to click the link to the list of resorts rather than try to type in the name of the resort or city and guess that I'll get the right one.  Fortunately I've used up all my points for the current year already, so they've got time to fix things before I really need to use it.


----------



## bweltsch

Just found another oddity with the search engine. If you search Bonnet Creek directly the week of 6/5-12, 2021 it only shows availability of 1 and 2 bedroom units. however, if you pull up Clearwater and then scroll down to Bonnet Creek and select it, it shows 1,2,3 and 4 bedroom units available for the same dates.

Also, if you input Canada, the only region it brings up is Ottawa. I've tried entering various resorts by name and different dates winter and spring 2021 but it says 0 resorts every time.


----------



## comicbookman

Braindead said:


> I’m in the camp that is totally disgusted with the website!! I use an iPad when using the website.
> 1. Simple word or partial word searches used to bring up resorts to choose from, now it brings up the world but no resorts. Why?? See attached
> 2. No financial info that I can find.
> 3. No way out of making a reservation.
> 4. Can’t book a reservation from any page, you have to be on the dashboard.
> 5. Dashboard shows an old credit pool as my current use year & doesn’t match the use year of points displayed on the dashboard.
> 6. Point deposit says not enough points. That’s because it doesn’t give me an option for my current use year. It only displays the old credit pool use year with no points.
> 7. Why have a - sign in- box at the top right corner that doesn’t do anything?? A sign in box that you can’t sign in from
> 8. Availability calendar already mentioned by others
> View attachment 20409View attachment 20410


It gives me the same message when I try to pool points, but shows the correct amount in my dashboard.  I think the credit pool option is just broken.  Has anyone been able to use it on the new site?  When I was searching for financials, I came across a help entry that said we now have to call if we want financial info.  This new site is pretty, but functionally it sucks.


----------



## cbyrne1174

I was trying to look at Coral Baja (Worldmark) and I typed in Mexico and it didn't pop up. I had to "search the area" of the specific spot in Mexico where the resort is located. How many other people are going to know exactly where in Mexico the resort is?


----------



## bbodb1

Have I missed something - on this new website, I cannot search for a resort then see ALL AVAILABILITY for that resort like I used to on the old website?  
On the old website, I could find a resort then sit what was available a month at a time, then jump to the next (or previous) month by a simple click. 
I take it that functionality is gone -  why?  

Yuck.


----------



## Npat12

Not sure if some brought this up or it’s happening to other people as well. When I search on my phone, when I go to chose a week and I want to use my ARP at 13 months. I am not able to do that on the phone. It only lets m scroll to April 2021. On my laptop I can scroll to 13 months out to June of 2021.


----------



## Braindead

Here’s another quirk I found. When booking at Desert Blue it’s less points on the Margaritaville side. Margaritaville side is 50% discount while Desert Blue is 29%


----------



## jthames909

peacockdesignsinc said:


> Found this short video on the new website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



NOPE - Bookings are not easier and searches are not more flexible.  Fail.


----------



## Braindead

kaljor said:


> It looks like they want you to search by city, then after you enter your dates it will bring up a list of resorts in or near that city.
> 
> I think if you know the exact name of the resort that will work as well.  For example if you type in "Wyndham Bonnet Creek" it will bring up Bonnet Creek.  Which is way more efficient than just typing "Bonn" and clicking on the name in the drop down box.  (That was sarcasm, by the way)
> 
> I have only explored the address based search a little, so if anything I wrote here is wrong, feel free to correct me.


Just for you, Bonn would pull Bonnet Creek up before!! lol 
Florida isn’t any where insight!lol


----------



## HitchHiker71

Braindead said:


> Here’s another quirk I found. When booking at Desert Blue it’s less points on the Margaritaville side. Margaritaville side is 50% discount while Desert Blue is 29%View attachment 20425



That’s not a quirk - it’s by design, the MVC side is set at 50% and the others are between 25-35% at present - check the deals area and you will see this data.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71

Npat12 said:


> Not sure if some brought this up or it’s happening to other people as well. When I search on my phone, when I go to chose a week and I want to use my ARP at 13 months. I am not able to do that on the phone. It only lets m scroll to April 2021. On my laptop I can scroll to 13 months out to June of 2021.



I’ve seen this same issue and it is listed now as a con on our list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaljor

Braindead said:


> Just for you, Bonn would pull Bonnet Creek up before!! lol
> Florida isn’t any where insight!l lol



Well you have to type in "Wyndham Bonnet"  Why would we expect the booking search window for Wyndham Resorts to know that we're searching for a Wyndham Resort!

By the same token Ocean Walk doesn't work, but Wyndham Ocean Walk does.  Wyndham Ocean brings up all Wyndham resorts with ocean in their name.

So all we have to do is type in 12-20 additional characters (on a 4.7 inch device with a 2 inch keyboard with large fingers and maybe arthritis!)

Oh and "Lake Buena" will also get you to Bonnet Creek. Simple!


----------



## Braindead

HitchHiker71 said:


> That’s not a quirk - it’s by design, the MVC side is set at 50% and the others are between 25-35% at present - check the deals area and you will see this data.


Discounts at this time defy logic.
Owners have all these unused points & Wyndham may cancel reservations with GCs due to too much demand with not enough supply.
Discounts at this time are multiplying the problem of not enough supply to meet the demand.


----------



## cbyrne1174

Braindead said:


> Discounts at this time defy logic.
> Owners have all these unused points & Wyndham may cancel reservations with GCs due to too much demand with not enough supply.
> Discounts at this time are multiplying the problem of not enough supply to meet the demand.



I think they are trying to get people to travel again by offering an incentive in the areas that are hurting the most. Florida and Nevada rely heavily on tourism.


----------



## lds337

Anyone have any issues with finding their MF's or autopay on the new website?  

I have been on Autopay for past 2-3 years using my Barclay Wyndham CC and usually billed the 8th of the month.  This month I haven't been billed yet and the new website shows an area to sign-up for Autopay.  Well not sure if I need to sign-up again or not but it should have billed me on Friday.  Seems like a total fail if they didn't migrate autopay from the old website to the new one

Thanks


----------



## r4rab

When my wife and I initially bought, one of the pluses pitched was "look at all the locations where we have resorts and we are adding new ones all the time".
Well, with the new website I cannot seem to find where the list of resorts exists.
We often don't know where we want to go, we may have a general idea - sun, Midwest, whatever. We also often don't  know when we want to go beyond the season or the month. Many of the resorts we've stayed at we would have never considered visiting if we had not seen it on a list and then said, sure let's try it.
If I know exactly where I want to go & when it is usually for a specific reason and we will book a hotel room since there usually isn't a Wyndham resort there or close enough to the location we want to visit. Also what use is +/- 3 days when many resorts only allow you to check-in on certain days?
This website "upgrade" now means I need to make all reservations over the telephone and spend a looong time on the phone. I care much less about cosmetics and much more about functionality.

Functionality has taken a big step backwards and my ability to use my ownership has become nearly non-existent. If I wanted to make hotel reservations I would have spent that money on hotel loyalty program status. Timeshares are not hotels.


----------



## bweltsch

That really is my main complaint also. If I decide I want to go some place with beach and sun sometime next winter but don't have a specific date, let me put in a date range and search in an area. I don't want to look up each and every specific resort (if I can find them) week by week. That's a lot of clicking.
I can resolve myself to learn how to work with the other changes, but this is really a problem with this new website.


----------



## scootr5

dgalati said:


> Try to register with a contract number. I had same issue when tring to re-register with member number last year.



Unless I'm missing it, there is no option to register with a contract number.


----------



## drepublic

Website not working for me this morning.  "Something Unexpected Happened"


----------



## bendadin

drepublic said:


> Website not working for me this morning.  "Something Unexpected Happened"
> 
> View attachment 20443



I am in now on my phone. But since I can't see my reservations on the phone, I have to switch the phone over to desktop site, which basically is counter productive for an app.


----------



## paxsarah

bendadin said:


> I am in now on my phone. But since I can't see my reservations on the phone, I have to switch the phone over to desktop site, which basically is counter productive for an app.



What happens when you tap on "Upcoming Vacations" on the mobile site?


----------



## schoolmarm

paxsarah said:


> What happens when you tap on "Upcoming Vacations" on the mobile site?


I think that they are TALKING on the phone. Thus you can't see an app.


----------



## bendadin

paxsarah said:


> What happens when you tap on "Upcoming Vacations" on the mobile site?



It just shows the first three. No way to get past that. But on the desktop version the Upcoming vacations will pop up a few at a time. Go into one and then you end up back at go. I'm missing reservations and there is no filter button to go back and find them. So I'll be calling in every few days just to make sure I don't get to 15 days with something that I didn't remember. Ridiculous!

I have had a few reservations upgrade from opting in. Now I keep a spreadsheet so I don't have to click into each reservation. Maybe I should have been doing that before. Things on the front side aren't upgrading well yet but I'm really not surprised.

The overlapping feature is a plus. No alert at the top but it does catch me when booking. Three people have six users names combined so that just gets confusing.


----------



## paxsarah

bendadin said:


> It just shows the first three. No way to get past that.


Ah - I only have one, and it shows just fine. So you can see up to three reservations, but not all reservations on mobile? Make sure @HitchHiker71 adds that to his list.


----------



## HitchHiker71

kaljor said:


> Well you have to type in "Wyndham Bonnet"  Why would we expect the booking search window for Wyndham Resorts to know that we're searching for a Wyndham Resort!
> 
> By the same token Ocean Walk doesn't work, but Wyndham Ocean Walk does.  Wyndham Ocean brings up all Wyndham resorts with ocean in their name.
> 
> So all we have to do is type in 12-20 additional characters (on a 4.7 inch device with a 2 inch keyboard with large fingers and maybe arthritis!)
> 
> Oh and "Lake Buena" will also get you to Bonnet Creek. Simple!



Agreed - they need to adjust their keywording within the search engine mechanism.  I will add this to the other thread as a regression since this worked on the previous site.


----------



## dgalati

HitchHiker71 said:


> Exactly, searches that took much longer now take almost no time at all. Much better search indexing on this new website. Not surprised that you had a good experience on your touchscreen Chromebook - the new site is designed for touchscreen devices. It’s certainly not perfect by any stretch, but it’s not nearly as horrible as many here are making it out to be IMHO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saving time is efficiency


cbyrne1174 said:


> I think they are trying to get people to travel again by offering an incentive in the areas that are hurting the most. Florida and Nevada rely heavily on tourism.


Discounts being offered was always a sign that Wyndham had empty rooms to fill.


----------



## HitchHiker71

bweltsch said:


> That really is my main complaint also. If I decide I want to go some place with beach and sun sometime next winter but don't have a specific date, let me put in a date range and search in an area. I don't want to look up each and every specific resort (if I can find them) week by week. That's a lot of clicking.
> I can resolve myself to learn how to work with the other changes, but this is really a problem with this new website.



I've captured this as an enhancement request for national/regional searches - then combined with the existing "Experiences" type using the 'Filter & Sort' function.  That and the current critical regression for the loss of the AC.


----------



## HitchHiker71

bendadin said:


> It just shows the first three. No way to get past that. But on the desktop version the Upcoming vacations will pop up a few at a time. Go into one and then you end up back at go. I'm missing reservations and there is no filter button to go back and find them. So I'll be calling in every few days just to make sure I don't get to 15 days with something that I didn't remember. Ridiculous!
> 
> I have had a few reservations upgrade from opting in. Now I keep a spreadsheet so I don't have to click into each reservation. Maybe I should have been doing that before. Things on the front side aren't upgrading well yet but I'm really not surprised.
> 
> The overlapping feature is a plus. No alert at the top but it does catch me when booking. Three people have six users names combined so that just gets confusing.



Odd, this works fine on my iPhone 11 - as soon as I pan down past the first three reservations I see a "loading additional reservations" and then the remainder of my six reservations appears in the list.  What type of smartphone are you using?


----------



## bendadin

HitchHiker71 said:


> Odd, this works fine on my iPhone 11 - as soon as I pan down past the first three reservations I see a "loading additional reservations" and then the remainder of my six reservations appears in the list.  What type of smartphone are you using?



Samsung. I just tried it on my travel phone which is an iPhone 7 and I can't do it on that one either. My Transaction History doesn't work on either phone or on the computer.


----------



## HitchHiker71

bendadin said:


> Samsung. I just tried it on my travel phone which is an iPhone 7 and I can't do it on that one either. My Transaction History doesn't work on either phone or on the computer.



Hmmm...I know you have a storied history of account specific issues with Wyndham - I suspect these account specific issues are in play here - not the core website display functions.  Data hygiene issues in other words. The adventure continues!


----------



## bbodb1

HitchHiker71 said:


> Hmmm...I know you have a storied history of account specific issues with Wyndham - I suspect these account specific issues are in play here - not the core website display functions.  Data hygiene issues in other words. The adventure continues!



_*Did you just Remo Williams? *_


----------



## geist1223

Didn't Wyndham unleash a new WEB Site on its Members just a couple years ago. If I rem3mber correctly it had all sorts of problems that never got fixed.


----------



## HitchHiker71

bendadin said:


> Samsung. I just tried it on my travel phone which is an iPhone 7 and I can't do it on that one either. My Transaction History doesn't work on either phone or on the computer.



I've tested this use case on my smartphone, iPad and on my laptop and I can see all of my upcoming vacations without any issue.  Same with transaction history.  I suspect this has something to do with your Frankenstein account issues that have plagued you for quite some time now sorry to say.  I would definitely contact Wyndham about it.


----------



## cyseitz

Hi, I know it's in here somewhere, but can someone please send me a link to where the availability calendar is on the new website.  I am just so overwhelmed at the whole thing!  I can't figure out how to check availability.
Thanks!


----------



## kaljor

geist1223 said:


> Didn't Wyndham unleash a new WEB Site on its Members just a couple years ago. If I rem3mber correctly it had all sorts of problems that never got fixed.



I thought that too, but for fun I went back and read over the posts at that time and I found that the overwhelming amount of complaints were not about the web site but were about the major policy changes that were made at the same time.  My only complaint was resolved somewhat quickly, but in today's new site, Wyndham discarded the fix and brought back the flaw.  The flaw I'm talking about is the fact that to check on a date that's 11 months in the future you have to click that right arrow button 11 times.  That was fixed in the prior site by instituting a drop down box that let you select the specific month you wanted to look at.


----------



## kaljor

cyseitz said:


> Hi, I know it's in here somewhere, but can someone please send me a link to where the availability calendar is on the new website.  I am just so overwhelmed at the whole thing!  I can't figure out how to check availability.
> Thanks!



Sorry, it's gone.


----------



## wjappraise

I’ve just logged in to the new website. 

I have reservations I need to cancel. When I try on my iPad I get to a point where it starts to cancel, likely waiting for a confirm to,cancel. But nothing shows to allow me to cancel. I can go back. And i can hit the X at the upper right corner. But nothing allows me to cancel. 

What am I missing? 

Wes.


----------



## Braindead

wjappraise said:


> I’ve just logged in to the new website.
> 
> I have reservations I need to cancel. When I try on my iPad I get to a point where it starts to cancel, likely waiting for a confirm to,cancel. But nothing shows to allow me to cancel. I can go back. And i can hit the X at the upper right corner. But nothing allows me to cancel.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> Wes.


I can cancel on my iPad. It took awhile with the spinning wheel after choosing “Cancel Reservation“ bottom right


----------



## wjappraise

Thanks BD. 

Mine doesn’t show the cancel button on the lower right ... I’m going to try on my desktop. Hope it works. 

I wish beta testing was something Wyndham used. 

Wes.


----------



## wjappraise

I was able to do one on the desktop. So I went back to iPad to try again. Turns out the pop up for a survey about the new Wyndham site was blocking my ability to make a cancellation... what a profound annoyance. 

Wes


----------



## 55plus

wjappraise said:


> Thanks BD.
> 
> Mine doesn’t show the cancel button on the lower right ... I’m going to try on my desktop. Hope it works.
> 
> I wish beta testing was something Wyndham used.
> 
> Wes.


Wyndham is using all the owners are their beta testers.


----------



## wjappraise

I also found it impacts the cancel confirmation if I have the iPad oriented on portrait. If I rotate to landscape it allows me to confirm cancellation. 

What a cluster! Why can’t Wyndham have even marginal IT products?


----------



## bendadin

HitchHiker71 said:


> Hmmm...I know you have a storied history of account specific issues with Wyndham - I suspect these account specific issues are in play here - not the core website display functions.  Data hygiene issues in other words. The adventure continues!



So I just logged in on hubby's iPhone 11 and all of the reservations will load. I used my login so it might have an issue with Samsung and older iPhones.


----------



## geist1223

kaljor said:


> I thought that too, but for fun I went back and read over the posts at that time and I found that the overwhelming amount of complaints were not about the web site but were about the major policy changes that were made at the same time.  My only complaint was resolved somewhat quickly, but in today's new site, Wyndham discarded the fix and brought back the flaw.  The flaw I'm talking about is the fact that to check on a date that's 11 months in the future you have to click that right arrow button 11 times.  That was fixed in the prior site by instituting a drop down box that let you select the specific month you wanted to look at.



Search Voyager.


----------



## dgalati

geist1223 said:


> Didn't Wyndham unleash a new WEB Site on its Members just a couple years ago. If I rem3mber correctly it had all sorts of problems that never got fixed.


It was a work in progress!


----------



## stumahlin

So glad we used Ovation to get Wyndham out of our lives!


----------



## scootr5

scootr5 said:


> Unless I'm missing it, there is no option to register with a contract number.



Unsurprisingly, I have yet to receive a response to my email to help@clubwyndham.com asking for assistance in logging in to the site...


----------



## wjappraise

Why on earth would they choose to roll out a new unproven website platform during the middle of a pandemic? During a time when their Resorts are shuttered and most employees on furlough. 

Oh... that’s right. They are Wyndham. Where reason and logic go to die. Well done Wyndham. You’ve screwed us again.


----------



## Jan M.

I keep telling myself that I have to keep trying and eventually I'll get used to this new website. That there has to be easier ways to search for stays and I just haven't found those ways yet. Each time I log in I can only last so long before I reach the point that I just can't take the aggravation anymore. This is what pushed me over the edge this morning. I typed in a destination and the first thing on the list that came up was an auto parts store. Through gritted teeth I whispered to my screen "Of course I want to %*&! stay in an auto parts store!"


----------



## scootr5

scootr5 said:


> Unsurprisingly, I have yet to receive a response to my email to help@clubwyndham.com asking for assistance in logging in to the site...



Someone on facebook suggested doing the "forgot password", and by setting a new password I was able to log in. The new site at first glance appears to be not very search friendly.


----------



## cbyrne1174

My 13 month ARP isn't working in Myrtle beach for first week of June 2021. I have 96,000 Towers on the Grove points and I can't even book Towers, let alone Boulevard. I'm glad I went with the low MF method of acquiring deeds vs where I'd want ARP.


----------



## HitchHiker71

wjappraise said:


> I also found it impacts the cancel confirmation if I have the iPad oriented on portrait. If I rotate to landscape it allows me to confirm cancellation.
> 
> What a cluster! Why can’t Wyndham have even marginal IT products?



Testing every device and every use case is nearly impossible.  I run a QA organization as part of what I do - so I speak from direct experience.  Most of the testing is for devices like this is done via software emulators since that's the only way to do so productively.  Chances are the emulator QA smoke testing worked fine - however the actual behavior on a plethora of different devices yields different real world results.  This has nothing to do with Wyndham really - every software organization struggles with supporting their website across a myriad of different device types, mine included.


----------



## HitchHiker71

wjappraise said:


> Why on earth would they choose to roll out a new unproven website platform during the middle of a pandemic? During a time when their Resorts are shuttered and most employees on furlough.
> 
> Oh... that’s right. They are Wyndham. Where reason and logic go to die. Well done Wyndham. You’ve screwed us again.



There's another way to look at it as well - now is the best time to do so - since no one is currently using their resorts and system utilization has fallen precipitously over the past two months - I would do the same thing if I were them - I would prioritize changes to the systems now - while utilization is low.  

The entire concept of waterfall testing and massive QA efforts tied to infrequent major code releases is very old school.  We release to our SaaS platform twice a month - much more iterative - and we employ an MVP agile/scrum development approach - meaning the v1.0 will have the Minimum Viable Product elements - and then build from there.  It's obvious to me this is the approach being used for the new website.  People that expect the new system to have complete feature parity with the old system don't understand how agile software development works in the modern world IMHO.  Of course YMMV but this has been my experience having worked for a cloud solutions software development centric organization for the last several years.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Jan M. said:


> I keep telling myself that I have to keep trying and eventually I'll get used to this new website. That there has to be easier ways to search for stays and I just haven't found those ways yet. Each time I log in I can only last so long before I reach the point that I just can't take the aggravation anymore. This is what pushed me over the edge this morning. I typed in a destination and the first thing on the list that came up was an auto parts store. Through gritted teeth I whispered to my screen "Of course I want to %*&! stay in an auto parts store!"



For some reason they seem to be tied into Google Places for their availability search engine function.  Not sure why at this point - I suspect something else is in play that we're unaware of at this time.


----------



## Cyrus24

HitchHiker71 said:


> There's another way to look at it as well - now is the best time to do so - since no one is currently using their resorts and system utilization has fallen precipitously over the past two months - I would do the same thing if I were them - I would prioritize changes to the systems now - while utilization is low.


What makes you think that utilization is low?  Are you and insider with special knowledge?  To me, we're all bored and trying to find vacations where we can use all these 'new found' points from cancellations.  We are not touring new places or sitting about the pool.  And, with 30+ million newly unemployed Americans, I suspect that a lot of them are just browsing the various websites thinking 'what next'.  I can't imagine utilization being low right now.


----------



## Eric B

Gotta agree with @Cyrus24, resort utilization might be down, but system utilization is likely higher as a result of the number of cancellations of existing reservations and the need to figure out what to do with the freed up points rises.  The unemployment probably isn't driving the issue unless it's folks trying to figure out the financial aspects of their current situation vis-a-vis continuing to pay MFs.

On the other hand, it might be the best time to accomplish a stress test on the new system since there will be a lot of usage.


----------



## comicbookman

HitchHiker71 said:


> There's another way to look at it as well - now is the best time to do so - since no one is currently using their resorts and system utilization has fallen precipitously over the past two months - I would do the same thing if I were them - I would prioritize changes to the systems now - while utilization is low.
> 
> The entire concept of waterfall testing and massive QA efforts tied to infrequent major code releases is very old school.  We release to our SaaS platform twice a month - much more iterative - and we employ an MVP agile/scrum development approach - meaning the v1.0 will have the Minimum Viable Product elements - and then build from there.  It's obvious to me this is the approach being used for the new website.  People that expect the new system to have complete feature parity with the old system don't understand how agile software development works in the modern world IMHO.  Of course YMMV but this has been my experience having worked for a cloud solutions software development centric organization for the last several years.


This is not an example of agile software development, it is an example of forced wholesale replacement.  When that occurs it is perfectly reasonable to expect full functionality at the start.  The "agile" part should be the roll out of the new bells and whistles.  If this occurred with any piece of the industrial or financial software my department supports for our Utility, my users would, correctly, roast me alive.  It is simply poor product development being passed off as a better way to do things.  When you have no choice to stay with the old system while the new matures, near feature parity is a necessity. This new site doesn't even come close on the most basic features (searching, upgrades, points deposit)  It is flashy but shoddy work.  I also agree with Cyrus24 that i would expect during this period when people have more idle time and many unexpected points to spend, traffic would be up, not down.  The reason Massive QA efforts tied to infrequent releases is now old school is that developers found out they could get away with using end users as guinea pigs and the same time claim to be first to market.  In my 35 year IT experience, "agile" development only works in rare cases where the developer has a crack staff who is very diligent.  Wyndham has shown that when it comes to software, they have neither, nor do they hire contractors who fit that description.

All that being said, Thank you for putting the list together.  It certainly can't hurt and might just nudge them to fix a few things.


----------



## wjappraise

I can’t reserve a specific unit at my home resort. Another failure. 

Also the list of my upcoming reservations had duplicates. And ones that don’t show up. So they kept the errant portion of the program. Stupidity.


----------



## paxsarah

cbyrne1174 said:


> My 13 month ARP isn't working in Myrtle beach for first week of June 2021. I have 96,000 Towers on the Grove points and I can't even book Towers, let alone Boulevard. I'm glad I went with the low MF method of acquiring deeds vs where I'd want ARP.


I just checked and I had the same result. Whether I try at Ocean Boulevard where I'm deeded or one of the other MB resorts, and whether I try to book with the combined total of my two OB deeds (which I have done before with no problem) or a smaller reservation that only uses fewer points than my larger deed, it tells me that I don't have enough points.


----------



## bendadin

HitchHiker71 said:


> For some reason they seem to be tied into Google Places for their availability search engine function.  Not sure why at this point - I suspect something else is in play that we're unaware of at this time.



I was told it was so you could find hotel lodging if you can't find availability at a resort.

I was also told that Wyndham actually has a calendar. They can see month by month.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Cyrus24 said:


> What makes you think that utilization is low?  Are you and insider with special knowledge?  To me, we're all bored and trying to find vacations where we can use all these 'new found' points from cancellations.  We are not touring new places or sitting about the pool.  And, with 30+ million newly unemployed Americans, I suspect that a lot of them are just browsing the various websites thinking 'what next'.  I can't imagine utilization being low right now.



I've made the specific ask for the stats as of this afternoon and will see what I get back.  I do think it makes logical sense given upwards of 30MM people are now essentially jobless - so most of these folks probably aren't out dreaming about their next vacation plans online.  They are trying to figure out ways to put food on the table and are realistically pushing off any/all vacation plans out for months if not years.  I've also observed quite a lot of anecdotal evidence on the FB forums that I moderate and/or frequent with people posting saying they never even knew of any upgrade and haven't even accessed the new site yet because they have no reason to do so given everything is shut down.  Additionally, many older people have no plans to travel at all for the entirety of 2020 given the older population segment that is most at risk - which according to others here makes up the largest segment of ownership (another stat I've asked for metrics on).  If I get more specific guidance and am permitted to do so, I will be happy to share it.


----------



## HitchHiker71

wjappraise said:


> I can’t reserve a specific unit at my home resort. Another failure.
> 
> Also the list of my upcoming reservations had duplicates. And ones that don’t show up. So they kept the errant portion of the program. Stupidity.



By this do you mean you're not able to specify a specific unit number when booking?  Do you not see the "Special Requests" area in the 4th and final section of the booking process?  That's where this option has been placed, screenshot for reference.


----------



## HitchHiker71

bendadin said:


> I was told it was so you could find hotel lodging if you can't find availability at a resort.
> 
> I was also told that Wyndham actually has a calendar. They can see month by month.



Got it - sounds like they are trying to share design elements between the public and private site areas then.  They may have to revisit this decision.  

I'm actually glad to hear that Wyndham has a calendar function, I'm assuming you mean the Care reps do.  If this is the case - then the design element already exists - which means it can be published to the owners without too much effort (assuming it's web based of course).


----------



## GRapuser

HitchHiker71 said:


> By this do you mean you're not able to specify a specific unit number when booking?  Do you not see the "Special Requests" area in the 4th and final section of the booking process?  That's where this option has been placed, screenshot for reference.
> 
> View attachment 20532


It's there, but when I tried to use it for a booking on Sunday the Submit button turned blue but was unresponsive. One more "feature" that does not work properly.


----------



## cbyrne1174

bendadin said:


> I was told it was so you could find hotel lodging if you can't find availability at a resort.
> 
> I was also told that Wyndham actually has a calendar. They can see month by month.



So we should call the owner number over and over again when we need to check calendar availability, then choose to book it online instead of paying the $39 fee. That should make them give it back to us real quick lol


----------



## HitchHiker71

__ https://www.facebook.com/384367218281960/posts/3183420198376634
			







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city

This isn't just a Wyndham thing. Big online video games do the same thing now. I'm sure most of you have heard of Call of Duty. Its a billion dollar game that they release every year completely broken and needs a 30 gig download to even get started. And everytime they do a update it has bugs in it. It's pretty much just release it and let the consumer tell us what we need to fix instead of us wasting time fixing all kinds of things that the consumer may not even notice.


----------



## HitchHiker71

capital city said:


> This isn't just a Wyndham thing. Big online video games do the same thing now. I'm sure most of you have heard of Call of Duty. Its a billion dollar game that they release every year completely broken and needs a 30 gig download to even get started. And everytime they do a update it has bugs in it. It's pretty much just release it and let the consumer tell us what we need to fix instead of us wasting time fixing all kinds of things that the consumer may not even notice.



Yes, it’s called MVP or Minimum Viable Product and it is intentional:









						What is a Minimum Viable Product (MVP)?
					

A Minimum Viable Product is the "version of a new product which allows a team to collect the maximum amount of validated learning about customers with the least effort."




					www.agilealliance.org
				




Regardless of what anyone believes, they are using a MVP approach here, by design, which is why feature parity is not important. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B

HitchHiker71 said:


> Yes, it’s called MVP or Minimum Viable Product and it is intentional:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a Minimum Viable Product (MVP)?
> 
> 
> A Minimum Viable Product is the "version of a new product which allows a team to collect the maximum amount of validated learning about customers with the least effort."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.agilealliance.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what anyone believes, they are using a MVP approach here, by design, which is why feature parity is not important.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



* is not important to them.

It's also why it is important to complain loud and long when they don't deliver what you need/want to see in their system.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Eric B said:


> * is not important to them.
> 
> It's also why it is important to complain loud and long when they don't deliver what you need/want to see in their system.



Yep, user feedback when using MVP with agile/scrum is required - so be noisy y'all!


----------



## cbyrne1174

capital city said:


> This isn't just a Wyndham thing. Big online video games do the same thing now. I'm sure most of you have heard of Call of Duty. Its a billion dollar game that they release every year completely broken and needs a 30 gig download to even get started. And everytime they do a update it has bugs in it. It's pretty much just release it and let the consumer tell us what we need to fix instead of us wasting time fixing all kinds of things that the consumer may not even notice.



Usually Activation Blizzard does open Beta. I never played CoD, but have played World of Warcraft since it came out when I was in high school. I don't think vacation clubs can launch an "open beta" website, but that's essentially what this was. That's why I wasn't worried about not having calendar view.

I do like how I can hover over Hawaii and click search area and see every single Hawaiian resort in both systems (Club Wyndham and Worldmark). It makes dual resale ownership more attractive if you have a Club Wyndham resale account as your main and a small WM account on the side for if you want to stay at a WM only location. I think Club Pass will always be broken, where you don't get 13 month ARP and have to pay a huge exchange fee, so getting 1 search engine to pop up all locations is a plus when deciding which membership you want to use to book your vacation ( WM or CW).


----------



## HitchHiker71

cbyrne1174 said:


> I do like how I can hover over Hawaii and click search area and see every single Hawaiian resort in both systems (Club Wyndham and Worldmark). It makes dual resale ownership more attractive if you have a Club Wyndham resale account as your main and a small WM account on the side for if you want to stay at a WM only location. I think Club Pass will always be broken, where you don't get 13 month ARP and have to pay a huge exchange fee, so getting 1 search engine to pop up all locations is a plus when deciding which membership you want to use to book your vacation ( WM or CW).



Supposedly under Privileges (if/when that comes to pass) has better Club Pass benefits - but IIRC that's only reserved for the Founders level at the very top.  Better to find a WM resale IMHO - that's my plan as we head toward our retirement years.


----------



## cbyrne1174

HitchHiker71 said:


> Supposedly under Privileges (if/when that comes to pass) has better Club Pass benefits - but IIRC that's only reserved for the Founders level at the very top.  Better to find a WM resale IMHO - that's my plan as we head toward our retirement years.



Idk why they can't just give all retail purchasers the ability to book Worldmark 10 months out with online availability calendars and just charge a reservation transaction as if the Worldmark properties were like any other Club Wyndham property that you don't have ARP for. Worldmark owners get 13 month ARP at all of their properties and they can give retail WM owners the same ability with Club Wyndham properties 10 months out. It literally makes non VIP retail purchases completely pointless.


----------



## paxsarah

cbyrne1174 said:


> a huge exchange fee



I mean, I don't have Club Pass and never plan to buy retail, but $99 every few years for an occasional stay is not what I'd call huge.


----------



## capital city

paxsarah said:


> I mean, I don't have Club Pass and never plan to buy retail, but $99 every few years for an occasional stay is not what I'd call huge.



I think its fare, a lot better than the Rci fees and to search forever for a descent resort at the right time.


----------



## CO skier

cbyrne1174 said:


> I think Club Pass will always be broken, where you don't get 13 month ARP and have to pay a huge exchange fee, so getting 1 search engine to pop up all locations is a plus when deciding which membership you want to use to book your vacation ( WM or CW).


You are correct that reciprocal 13-month booking will not be available using Club Pass.  That is not because Club Pass is "broken" -- it was intentionly designed that way to preserve booking priority for owners in each system.

Club Wyndham:  13-month ARP at home resort(s), 10-month booking for non-home resorts, 9-month booking for WorldMark Club Pass reservations.

WorldMark:  13-month booking at all resorts with 7-night minimum stay, 10-month booking for less-than-7-night stays, 9-month access for Club Wyndham Club Pass reservations.


----------



## CO skier

cbyrne1174 said:


> Idk why they can't just give all retail purchasers the ability to book Worldmark 10 months out with online availability calendars and just charge a reservation transaction as if the Worldmark properties were like any other Club Wyndham property that you don't have ARP for. Worldmark owners get 13 month ARP at all of their properties and they can give retail WM owners the same ability with Club Wyndham properties 10 months out. It literally makes non VIP retail purchases completely pointless.


Club Pass was originally introduced with a 9-month booking window.  The 9-month window coincided with the less-than-7-night minimum booking rule in WorldMark.  A vocal number of WorldMark owners commented that WorldMark owners should have priority over Club Pass exchangers, so the booking window for WorldMark owners was changed to 10 months for less-than-7-night minimum stays.  The Club Pass window for Club Wyndham owners will not change to 10 months.









						WorldMark - Wyndham Club Pass
					

Here's an update with some info from the minutes of the September 23, 2013 WorldMark Board of Directors meeting.  The minutes finally showed up on the WorldMark web site today, 4 1/2 months after the meeting.  "Wyndham Club Pass will allow all WorldMark owners who purchased prior to November...




					tugbbs.com
				












						WorldMark booking guideline change - Club Pass?
					

There is an announcement on the WorldMark web site that the WorldMark booking guidelines are being changed to allow booking of short stays (less than a full week) at 10 months in advance of check in rather than the current 9 month window.  Although not specifically mentioned in the announcement...




					tugbbs.com
				






The $99 exchange fee is a usage fee -- those who use Club Pass pay for the privilege.  Why should resale owners in both systems, who cannot book Club Pass reservations, or owners who choose not to book Club Pass, subsidize those who do use Club Pass?


----------



## 55plus

It's been 3 days since I've been able to make a reservation on the new and improved piece of crap website. Of course I am able to book a reservation on Extra Holidays with no problem. WTF.!.!


----------



## Richelle

55plus said:


> It's been 3 days since I've been able to make a reservation on the new and improved piece of crap website. Of course I am able to book a reservation on Extra Holidays with no problem. WTF.!.!



Why can you not book?


----------



## Cyrus24

55plus said:


> It's been 3 days since I've been able to make a reservation on the new and improved piece of crap website. Of course I am able to book a reservation on Extra Holidays with no problem. WTF.!.!


You may need to PM someone willing to help you.  I've been able to make a reservation.  Now, I can't modify a traveler, can't Points Deposit any points, or build a set of flexible options without a BUNCH of searches, clicks, and scrolls.  But, I can make a booking when I know exactly what I want.  If you need help, message me.


----------



## littlestar

The new website has my current January use year points back in my old October use year (they had previously updated my use years to January.) Also, I cannot deposit points into RCI. When I try, it says I have no points.


----------



## liwarren

I hope everyone is using the feedback tab on this terrible new website.  They are using our money to fund this horrible thing and they should hear how we are feel.  They won't do anything unless we give them honest feedback.  I may have been a little nasty but I am not sorry.


----------



## Richelle

liwarren said:


> I hope everyone is using the feedback tab on this terrible new website.  They are using our money to fund this horrible thing and they should hear how we are feel.  They won't do anything unless we give them honest feedback.  I may have been a little nasty but I am not sorry.



From what I have learned, changes are still coming.  Can I ask specifically what you don't like?  I know a lot of people are not happy with them removing the calendar.  I am kind of on the fence about it.  At first, I was disappointed they took it away.  However, the more I think about it, the more I remember it's limitations and problems.  It was still a useful tool despite its shortcomings.  When they bring it back, I hope the shortcomings are fixed.  They are still adding the floorplans.  They also announced they are making changes to the search.  Give it a few weeks to a month, and I suspect some of the shortcomings will be addressed.


----------



## cbyrne1174

I actually really like how it populates all the resorts in an area. I hope they keep that. It's making me want a WM membership even more ;_;. It keeps rubbing it in my face that I can't book them! My husband still hasn't started his new job due to COVID, so I still have to wait >.<


----------



## Manzana

Richelle said:


> From what I have learned, changes are still coming.  Can I ask specifically what you don't like?  I know a lot of people are not happy with them removing the calendar.  I am kind of on the fence about it.  At first, I was disappointed they took it away.  However, the more I think about it, the more I remember it's limitations and problems.  It was still a useful tool despite its shortcomings.  When they bring it back, I hope the shortcomings are fixed.  They are still adding the floorplans.  They also announced they are making changes to the search.  Give it a few weeks to a month, and I suspect some of the shortcomings will be addressed.


What did you think were the shortcomings of the calendar.  What improvements do you think they can bring to it when brought back in June.


----------



## Richelle

Manzana said:


> What did you think were the shortcomings of the calendar.  What improvements do you think they can bring to it when brought back in June.



The limited availability annoyed me.  Not sure if they can fix that or how they would go about it.  Selecting a specific unit type helped, but even then, there were times where I would select a check-in date and everything but the next day would grey out even though it appeared to be available.  Sometimes the days after check-in didn't show limited availability, but they still greyed out.  Yet, if you check the check-in date for the next day, you might get three or four days.  I know why that happens.  I am not sure how they would go about fixing that.  Also, looking at the calendar view wasn't very mobile friendly either.  It needed to be sized to the screen a little better or have the back and forward arrows follow you up and down the screen without getting in the way of the dates.  That way, if the dates you want are not available, you don't have to scroll all the way back up and down.  The forward and back arrows were right there.


----------



## Cyrus24

Anyone have any success at doing a traveler modify on an existing reservation?  How about depositing points to future years?  I've tried everyday since this thing was tossed out in front of us and it seems that it just can't be done.   For the deposit, I get this.   _Something unexpected just happened!  But we've been notified and we'll get it fixed as quickly as we can.  _


----------



## Cyrus24

Richelle said:


> looking at the calendar view wasn't very mobile friendly either. It needed to be sized to the screen a little better or have the back and forward arrows follow you up and down the screen without getting in the way of the dates. That way, if the dates you want are not available, you don't have to scroll all the way back up and down. The forward and back arrows were right there.


The new calendar is not very easy to work with, either, especially when on the phone.  You have to do a lot of scrolling to get to the month you want.  And, on both the phone and the laptop, it does not consistently populate, meaning, sometimes you get the start date in the end date with no the start date going blank.  After that happens, you have to backup and reenter everything.  The new site does not work well on phone or laptop when setting specific dates (your only option) with flexibility checked as it gives you all kinds of garbage that you have to scroll past and/or click to open.  I rarely used my phone and it was clunky.  It's still clunky.  Other than the dashboard and smaller pictures, I'm not sure what they actually improved.  The improvements most certainly do not offset the loss of the calendar (even with its few flaws).  Fortunately they heard from all of us who have very flexible planning windows and will be bringing it back.


----------



## Manzana

Curious about the “Better Suite” option with the definition shown I would think you can go from a 1 bedroom to a 1 bedroom Presidential Reserve.  The only thing that I think I may be missing as to why this did not work for me already is that I saw a Presidential unit available and not a Presidential Reserve Suite.  I am curious what you all think this means and how a VIP can upgrade with this option as defined


----------



## bendadin

littlestar said:


> The new website has my current January use year points back in my old October use year (they had previously updated my use years to January.) Also, I cannot deposit points into RCI. When I try, it says I have no points.



My empty buckets reappeared in my points usage chart but not on my main dashboard page. I cannot deposit to RCI or push points forward (not that I want to) as it also tells me that I don't have any points.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Manzana said:


> Curious about the “Better Suite” option with the definition shown I would think you can go from a 1 bedroom to a 1 bedroom Presidential Reserve. The only thing that I think I may be missing as to why this did not work for me already is that I saw a Presidential unit available and not a Presidential Reserve Suite. I am curious what you all think this means and how a VIP can upgrade with this option as defined
> 
> View attachment 20685



I tried several searches and bookings attempting “category upgrades” last week and couldn’t get it to work. Only larger room upgrades appeared when available. I will add this to our enhancement list on the other thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyrus24

bendadin said:


> My empty buckets reappeared in my points usage chart but not on my main dashboard page. I cannot deposit to RCI or push points forward (not that I want to) as it also tells me that I don't have any points.


Buckets/Points Usage Chart?  Is this just the chart, by use year, that shows all of your transactions for that 'bucket'?  Or is there something that shows where you are regard to your ARP usage?


----------



## Rolltydr

HitchHiker71 said:


> I tried several searches and bookings attempting “category upgrades” last week and couldn’t get it to work. Only larger room upgrades appeared when available. I will add this to our enhancement list on the other thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This has been my experience, also. Thanks for adding to the list.

After all is said and done, and the inevitable bugs are fixed, I believe I’m going to like this website a lot. I love the dashboard! It gives me everything I need at a glance. At first, I didn’t like the searches giving me additional resorts, but after a few days, I can see where that will be beneficial in some cases. The flexible dates option is also a big help to those of us who are retired and have flexible schedules.

I do miss all the financial information being available. Do you know if they plan to make the assessments available online? I’m sorry if this has already been addressed and I missed it.


----------



## sandkastle4966

HitchHiker71 said:


> Yes, it’s called MVP or Minimum Viable Product and it is intentional:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a Minimum Viable Product (MVP)?
> 
> 
> A Minimum Viable Product is the "version of a new product which allows a team to collect the maximum amount of validated learning about customers with the least effort."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.agilealliance.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what anyone believes, they are using a MVP approach here, by design, which is why feature parity is not important.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Agree its MVP....BUT agile, scrum etc., don't go back a year or two in functionality, and then add features slowing back in.  you "you start where you are"  and add incremental improvements.  

i stand by my original statement - I would FIRE the whole IT department.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Rolltydr said:


> This has been my experience, also. Thanks for adding to the list.
> 
> After all is said and done, and the inevitable bugs are fixed, I believe I’m going to like this website a lot. I love the dashboard! It gives me everything I need at a glance. At first, I didn’t like the searches giving me additional resorts, but after a few days, I can see where that will be beneficial in some cases. The flexible dates option is also a big help to those of us who are retired and have flexible schedules.
> 
> I do miss all the financial information being available. Do you know if they plan to make the assessments available online? I’m sorry if this has already been addressed and I missed it.



We do have an item on the list to add the full PDF assessment downloads back to the website. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## comicbookman

sandkastle4966 said:


> sorry but MVP, agile, scrum, etc....doesn't say go back a year or two in functionality, and then add features slowing back in.  you "you start where you are"  and add incremental improvements.
> 
> i stand by my original statement - I would FIRE the whole IT department.


i Completely agree and have said so on the other thread.  The response is that I should not be so negative.  Just be happy we got something and trust Wyndham, and our self appointed owner representatives to get it right eventually.  I don't mind differing opinions, i have been wrong about things many times in my life, but i find the above response insulting.


----------



## kaljor

HitchHiker71 said:


> We do have an item on the list to add the full PDF assessment downloads back to the website.



If it matters, I think that had been removed from the prior website.  I remember looking several times to download my 2020 information and it wasn't there.


----------



## HitchHiker71

kaljor said:


> If it matters, I think that had been removed from the prior website. I remember looking several times to download my 2020 information and it wasn't there.



Thanks for the update. I didn’t realize it had been removed from the previous website - but I didn’t actually use this feature but once or twice a year myself. In either case - we have it captured as an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71

Cyrus24 said:


> Anyone have any success at doing a traveler modify on an existing reservation? How about depositing points to future years? I've tried everyday since this thing was tossed out in front of us and it seems that it just can't be done. For the deposit, I get this. _Something unexpected just happened! But we've been notified and we'll get it fixed as quickly as we can. _



I think this is the first time I’ve seen mention of a traveler modify not working. I will attempt to reproduce and add to our regression list. Curious, is the current traveler an owner and are you attempting to add a guest? Or owner to owner? Or guest to owner? I only ask because I know Wyndham is currently limiting guest registrations so I wonder aloud if this might be contributing to the reported issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71

littlestar said:


> The new website has my current January use year points back in my old October use year (they had previously updated my use years to January.) Also, I cannot deposit points into RCI. When I try, it says I have no points.



I’ve noticed changes to my use year structure as well. I need to figure out a good way to word this regression.

Right before they moved to the new website, I had a large resale contract hit my account that had a normal CY use year whereas my original account had a Oct-Sept use year setup. They then rationalized my contracts to a CY use year in entirety after adding the resale contract - which actually gave me an extra three months to use current use year points bucket which was just fine by me - but after moving to the new website I see reference to both CY and Sept-Oct use year buckets. I need to do some homework on this and then determine how to capture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## comicbookman

HitchHiker71 said:


> Thanks for the update. I didn’t realize it had been removed from the previous website - but I didn’t actually use this feature but once or twice a year myself. In either case - we have it captured as an issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2020 had not been added, but 2019 was still there.  It is only useful occasionally, but was nice to have.  Hopefully it should not be to difficult to add back in.  Thanks for putting it on the list.


----------



## HitchHiker71

cbyrne1174 said:


> I actually really like how it populates all the resorts in an area. I hope they keep that. It's making me want a WM membership even more ;_;. It keeps rubbing it in my face that I can't book them! My husband still hasn't started his new job due to COVID, so I still have to wait >.<



I like this feature as well, it makes me think about using other resorts when I see they are available in the same date range. If they could only display the WM resorts based upon actual availability that would be even better - even if I have to call in to book using Club Pass - I would seriously consider doing so dependent upon which resorts show up in my search results. Someone already reported this feature enhancement previously so we already have this ask in our list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyrus24

HitchHiker71 said:


> I think this is the first time I’ve seen mention of a traveler modify not working. I will attempt to reproduce and add to our regression list. Curious, is the current traveler an owner and are you attempting to add a guest? Or owner to owner? Or guest to owner? I only ask because I know Wyndham is currently limiting guest registrations so I wonder aloud if this might be contributing to the reported issue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Change is from Guest to Owner.  Original reservation (with GC) made in November 2019 for a late July 2020 vacation.  I hit modify traveler and it just goes to a Blue Club Wyndham Screen when I can then go back to link options.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Cyrus24 said:


> Change is from Guest to Owner. Original reservation (with GC) made in November 2019 for a late July 2020 vacation. I hit modify traveler and it just goes to a Blue Club Wyndham Screen when I can then go back to link options.



Got it. Given Wyndham is limiting guest reservations and canceling reservations assigned to guests this to me would qualify as a critical priority item to address. Agree?

Lastly, what browser, OS and device are you using to attempt this modify action? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyrus24

HitchHiker71 said:


> Got it. Given Wyndham is limiting guest reservations and canceling reservations assigned to guests this to me would qualify as a critical priority item to address. Agree?
> 
> Lastly, what browser, OS and device are you using to attempt this modify action?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just posted the pictures from my phone, iphone 8 (via Safari).  I've tried on chrome via the laptop and get the same problem.  I've been trying for several days.  Update, I tried with Google on the phone, same set of screens, unable to modify.

Critical, yes.  Although in talking with my son (who the reservation is for) it might be better to just let Wyndham do the cancel at some point down the road versus do a change to me and then try to do a change back to him (which may not work) on his arrival date.  Will be waiting to hear more about how the reopening with guest reservation cancellations is actually working.  I have time.  But, it is a bug that will need to be fixed.


----------



## cbyrne1174

They added floor plans under "suite details"


----------



## comicbookman

cbyrne1174 said:


> They added floor plans under "suite details"
> View attachment 20750


Nice.  It seems they have only begun this process.  While the link is listed for Le Belle Maison for floor plans, nothing happens when you click it.  I expect it will take a number of days, if not weeks, to populate all of most of the resorts pages.  (Not all had floor plans available on the old site).  Also, on a positive note, the site seems much faster than the old site.  It occurs to me that being able to access the floor plans directly from your reservation could be a really useful new feature.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Cyrus24 said:


> I just posted the pictures from my phone, iphone 8 (via Safari). I've tried on chrome via the laptop and get the same problem. I've been trying for several days. Update, I tried with Google on the phone, same set of screens, unable to modify.
> 
> Critical, yes. Although in talking with my son (who the reservation is for) it might be better to just let Wyndham do the cancel at some point down the road versus do a change to me and then try to do a change back to him (which may not work) on his arrival date. Will be waiting to hear more about how the reopening with guest reservation cancellations is actually working. I have time. But, it is a bug that will need to be fixed.



This scenario reminds me to add a “Friends and family” feature I asked for as part of the new Privileges program. 

I want to start a formal enhancement list for the VIP program as part of this effort - as a separate workstream. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71

comicbookman said:


> Nice. It seems they have only begun this process. While the link is listed for Le Belle Maison for floor plans, nothing happens when you click it. I expect it will take a number of days, if not weeks, to populate all of most of the resorts pages. (Not all had floor plans available on the old site). Also, on a positive note, the site seems much faster than the old site. It occurs to me that being able to access the floor plans directly from your reservation could be a really useful new feature.



Yes - agreed it’s in a better and more accessible spot now which adds value to the user experience. Site performance was one of the biggest complaints overall and therefore one of the primary focus areas for improvement.

Specific to accessing floorplans directly - are you saying you like the current ability to do so during availability searches? Or are you saying you would like this same ability for existing reservations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## comicbookman

HitchHiker71 said:


> Yes - agreed it’s in a better and more accessible spot now which adds value to the user experience. Site performance was one of the biggest complaints overall and therefore one of the primary focus areas for improvement.
> 
> Specific to accessing floorplans directly - are you saying you like the current ability to do so during availability searches? Or are you saying you would like this same ability for existing reservations?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Both.  I think it is essential during searches, and could be useful for existing reservations.  Since i and i believe most, make reservations way in advance, when it gets closer I often have to figure out family members are staying in which suite.  For a place like La Belle, there are many configurations so access from the reservations would help with that particular puzzle.


----------



## WhiskeyJack

Saw this on facebook today.  Appears that in addition to adding floor plans, also coming will be new resort search enhancements and a calendar view.

*Club Wyndham*
May 13 at 9:00 AM · 

We have been listening intently to your feedback on our new website. You told us what you liked – the updated look, the new dashboard, and the mobile-friendly experience.

You also told us what you’d like to see improved. We’ve heard you and our teams are working hard to ensure your owner website is working for you. Floor plans are now available for your favorite destinations in Orlando, with the remainder of floor plans available to you by the end of this week. Be on the lookout for resort search enhancements coming next week and a monthly calendar view coming in June.

Your feedback helps us make your experiences better and we thank you for continuing to share your thoughts.


----------



## HitchHiker71

comicbookman said:


> Both. I think it is essential during searches, and could be useful for existing reservations. Since i and i believe most, make reservations way in advance, when it gets closer I often have to figure out family members are staying in which suite. For a place like La Belle, there are many configurations so access from the reservations would help with that particular puzzle.



Got it - I will add this under our enhancement section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo

FWIW, if we're capturing enhancements... I've always thought it's be nice to be able to search for presidential only units (or exclude them).


----------



## capital city

New website will not pull up Limetree resort. It shows 2 resorts listed and 2 spots in the map but there is not Limetree info to click on to book


----------



## ba2471

A masterfully architected  website that will set wyndham sales up for "Owner education updates" for years to come.  Well Done!


----------



## HitchHiker71

Cyrus24 said:


> I just posted the pictures from my phone, iphone 8 (via Safari).  I've tried on chrome via the laptop and get the same problem.  I've been trying for several days.  Update, I tried with Google on the phone, same set of screens, unable to modify.
> 
> Critical, yes.  Although in talking with my son (who the reservation is for) it might be better to just let Wyndham do the cancel at some point down the road versus do a change to me and then try to do a change back to him (which may not work) on his arrival date.  Will be waiting to hear more about how the reopening with guest reservation cancellations is actually working.  I have time.  But, it is a bug that will need to be fixed.



Following up - I currently do not have any reservations that have guests assigned to try and reassign them to a current owner.  I was able to modify two different reservations from owner to owner on both my laptop and my iPhone this morning without issue.  Does anyone have a guest reservation that they can attempt to modify back to owner to attempt to reproduce this issue?


----------



## cbyrne1174

You could always make a bogus reservation, put it in a random name, then cancel the reservation since you're VIP Gold.


----------



## HitchHiker71

cbyrne1174 said:


> You could always make a bogus reservation, put it in a random name, then cancel the reservation since you're VIP Gold.



I can and will try this but I suspect this issue has to do with a legacy transaction that already existed prior to the website migration that won’t reproduce with a net new transaction and subsequent change. I will report back soon with my results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71

cbyrne1174 said:


> You could always make a bogus reservation, put it in a random name, then cancel the reservation since you're VIP Gold.



Created a reservation using a guest login and then modified it to a current owner - it worked as designed from the new site on my iPhone.


----------



## Cyrus24

HitchHiker71 said:


> I can and will try this but I suspect this issue has to do with a legacy transaction that already existed prior to the website migration that won’t reproduce with a net new transaction and subsequent change. I will report back soon with my results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me do some more testing.  I am now able to change owner to owner/guest on the phone for both old and new reservations.  I still can't change from guest to owner on old reservations.  Interestingly enough, I can't do any modifies on the laptop.  Heading out at the moment but wanted to give this update.  I'll do more testing later this afternoon.


----------



## Cyrus24

Cyrus24 said:


> Let me do some more testing.  I am now able to change owner to owner/guest on the phone for both old and new reservations.  I still can't change from guest to owner on old reservations.  Interestingly enough, I can't do any modifies on the laptop.  Heading out at the moment but wanted to give this update.  I'll do more testing later this afternoon.


Results from testing on the Laptop with Chrome are very unpredictable.  I did a complete Cache gut and was finally able to do owner to owner modifies.  I then tried to do a guest to owner modify and it stops in its tracks.  From that point on, I can't do any modifies.  So, I clear the Cache and try just the guest to owner, nothing.  Try to do owner to owner, nothing.  Clear cache again.  Can do owner to owner.  At one point, I was able to  modify a 2021 reservation with a guest, but, after that, things started locking up again.  Couldn't replicate.  Something about the way the system or my laptop is clearing things.  Bottom line, however, no matter how I try to change the July reservation from guest to owner, it never work.  With the exception of 1 owner to owner test, all are with reservations from before the roll out.

On the phone with Safari, more unpredictability.  Can't modify any travelers.  I reported earlier that I could.  Now I can't

I will set up a new reservations with a GC and see what I can/can not do.  That's the next test.

This is certainly not a major issue since I seem to be the only one having the problem.  And, I can always call Owner Care, I'm sure they can make the change.

One the phone, now having issues with owner to owner modifies.  All old reservations.


----------



## Cyrus24

Cyrus24 said:


> Results from testing on the Laptop with Chrome are very unpredictable.  I did a complete Cache gut and was finally able to do owner to owner modifies.  I then tried to do a guest to owner modify and it stops in its tracks.  From that point on, I can't do any modifies.  So, I clear the Cache and try just the guest to owner, nothing.  Try to do owner to owner, nothing.  Clear cache again.  Can do owner to owner.  At one point, I was able to  modify a 2021 reservation with a guest, but, after that, things started locking up again.  Couldn't replicate.  Something about the way the system or my laptop is clearing things.  Bottom line, however, no matter how I try to change the July reservation from guest to owner, it never work.  With the exception of 1 owner to owner test, all are with reservations from before the roll out.
> 
> On the phone with Safari, more unpredictability.  Can't modify any travelers.  I reported earlier that I could.  Now I can't
> 
> I will set up a new reservations with a GC and see what I can/can not do.  That's the next test.
> 
> This is certainly not a major issue since I seem to be the only one having the problem.  And, I can always call Owner Care, I'm sure they can make the change.


From the Laptop.  Last update, I was able to make a new reservation, in my name with an instant upgrade, lucky me.  I logged out and went back in and modified it to a guest.  Logged out, then went back in and put the reservation back in my name.

What this is telling me is that the problem may only be with older reservations.  Again, I can call and have it changed, so not a major problem.  More of a bug or inconvenience.  Not something that is done every time a person logs in.


----------



## ladawgfan

I have multiple reservations for the same time period which are duplicated in my upcoming reservations, and others that don’t show up at all. I’ve seen a few posts from others having similar issues, but not any suggestions on how to get it corrected. This happened occasionally in the old system also, but it could be correcting by flipping the reservation date order a few times. Has anyone found a way to fix this?


----------



## HitchHiker71

Cyrus24 said:


> From the Laptop. Last update, I was able to make a new reservation, in my name with an instant upgrade, lucky me. I logged out and went back in and modified it to a guest. Logged out, then went back in and put the reservation back in my name.
> 
> What this is telling me is that the problem may only be with older reservations. Again, I can call and have it changed, so not a major problem. More of a bug or inconvenience. Not something that is done every time a person logs in.



That is my hunch as well. We know that Wyndham also migrated the entire content management platform including the middleware platform - so my best estimate is that there are data hygiene issues with the migrated data that are producing the results you are seeing for legacy reservations - but net new reservations work just fine. 

If anyone else has any legacy reservations that had guests assigned and are willing to attempt a guest to owner modify - we would appreciate the validation. 

I’m going to add a column to our sheet for known workarounds as well - just to have the statements on the chart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## comicbookman

HitchHiker71 said:


> That is my hunch as well. We know that Wyndham also migrated the entire content management platform including the middleware platform - so my best estimate is that there are data hygiene issues with the migrated data that are producing the results you are seeing for legacy reservations - but net new reservations work just fine.
> 
> If anyone else has any legacy reservations that had guests assigned and are willing to attempt a guest to owner modify - we would appreciate the validation.
> 
> I’m going to add a column to our sheet for known workarounds as well - just to have the statements on the chart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a legacy reservation in New orleans with a guest, that i will be cancelling.  I was able to modify the guest to an owner without any issues.  On my surface with Opera (Chromium based) browser.


----------



## chapjim

Some here have cited duplicate and triplicate reservations.  When that happened, were the second and third instances taking the place of a reservation that was not on the list?

Here's my example:





*Club Wyndham Governor's Green*
4600 Mooretown Road
Williamsburg, VA 23185
View on Map
*Check-In*
Sat 07/18/2020
*Checkout*
Sat 07/25/2020
*Suite Type*
3 Bedroom Deluxe
*Confirmation #*
RCO0014481138BR
View Details
ModifyCancel




*Club Wyndham Old Town Alexandria*
1757 King Street
Alexandria, VA 22314
View on Map
*Check-In*
Sat 07/18/2020
*Checkout*
Sat 07/25/2020
*Suite Type*
2 Bedroom Lockof…
*Confirmation #*
RCO0014489366BR
View Details
ModifyCancel




*Club Wyndham Governor's Green*
4600 Mooretown Road
Williamsburg, VA 23185
View on Map
*Check-In*
Sat 07/18/2020
*Checkout*
Sat 07/25/2020
*Suite Type*
3 Bedroom Deluxe
*Confirmation #*
RCO0014481138BR
View Details
ModifyCancel

The Governors' Green reservation is clearly a dupe.  However, when I count the reservations on the website (37), it matches the count in my records.  That tells me the second Governors' Green reservation is not a harmless duplicate, rather that there is another reservation that should be in that slot.  I guess I could dive into the reservation transaction history.


----------



## ladawgfan

Yes, the duplicate or triplicate is taking the place of another reservation that is not being shown. I cancelled a duplicate reservation that I didn’t need. The one that was missing then magically appeared and the duplicates were gone.

Another major problem is no sort availability for upcoming reservations. There needs to be the ability to sort by resort and / or date. I’ve got over 50 reservations and it’s extremely frustrating to have page through all upcoming reservations 3 at a time until I get to the one I need.


----------



## Sandy VDH

They need to add in search functions back to the Upcoming Reservations page.  By Resort, or By Time Period would likely suffice, for my purposes anyway.


----------



## bendadin

dlehrhart said:


> Yes, the duplicate or triplicate is taking the place of another reservation that is not being shown. I cancelled a duplicate reservation that I didn’t need. The one that was missing then magically appeared and the duplicates were gone.
> 
> Another major problem is no sort availability for upcoming reservations. There needs to be the ability to sort by resort and / or date. I’ve got over 50 reservations and it’s extremely frustrating to have page through all upcoming reservations 3 at a time until I get to the one I need.



That is what I have found as well. A duplicate reservation hides another one (in my case within those same dates.) Sometimes the duplicate reservation switches out to another reservation in those days. Or if I can a duplicate reservation, it finds a new host. A separate spreadsheet is now key to not losing points. Right now the system is hiding my highest point cost reservation.


----------



## HitchHiker71

For those of you having problems with your Wyndham login credentials on the new website. Please try resetting your password to a new password that doesn’t use special characters - particularly the & symbol. This and a few other special characters are not supported in the new system. We discovered this in our recent call with our Wyndham IT stakeholders for the new website. Having trouble resetting your password? Contact Owner care for help and mention the use of a special character in your account and/or password that you have been told may be causing your problem and ask them to submit a trouble ticket to IT for follow up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

I made an online reservation yesterday at Bonnet Creek for a 2 bedroom PR for 10/28/20-11/04/20. I wanted to request a lake view but never saw the option to add a request to the reservation. I’m Silver VIP so I called the VIP line this morning to see if they could add it and tell me how to do it when I make the reservation.  The person I spoke with said that couldn’t be done for Bonnet Creek. I was surprised by his and didn’t ask him if it could be done for other locations. He said I would need to call the resort ahead of my arrival date and tell them what I wanted.

I know I have read that we now have the capability to request a specific room number or view when we make a reservation online. Has anyone been able to do so? Is it something that is inconsistent with the new system? I didn’t see it documented in @HitchHiker71 ‘s spreadsheet so if I missed it, I apologize.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Rolltydr said:


> I made an online reservation yesterday at Bonnet Creek for a 2 bedroom PR for 10/28/20-11/04/20. I wanted to request a lake view but never saw the option to add a request to the reservation. I’m Silver VIP so I called the VIP line this morning to see if they could add it and tell me how to do it when I make the reservation. The person I spoke with said that couldn’t be done for Bonnet Creek. I was surprised by his and didn’t ask him if it could be done for other locations. He said I would need to call the resort ahead of my arrival date and tell them what I wanted.
> 
> I know I have read that we now have the capability to request a specific room number or view when we make a reservation online. Has anyone been able to do so? Is it something that is inconsistent with the new system? I didn’t see it documented in @HitchHiker71 ‘s spreadsheet so if I missed it, I apologize.



We had a couple reports of the “Special Requests” area not always appearing but could not figure out the steps to reproduce the problem IIRC. I will run a couple more tests. It’s in the 4th and final reservation screen - if anyone doesn’t see it (as a VIP) please advise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paxsarah

I'm not VIP, but does Silver even get to request a specific room? And isn't it only a specific room number request for those who can do so, not simply a view or other feature?


----------



## GRapuser

VIP Gold or Platinum can request a specific room number. Any other special requests have to be phoned in to the resort directly and they may or may not choose to honor it.


----------



## Richelle

paxsarah said:


> I'm not VIP, but does Silver even get to request a specific room? And isn't it only a specific room number request for those who can do so, not simply a view or other feature?



Silver doesn’t get to request specific rooms when booking. You are correct that lake View or other views are not something they can request during the booking. With some places, you can request “better view” as an upgrade options but not with Bonnet creek. I’ve only seen that with Beach resorts. They do have the option to call the resort a couple weeks ahead of time to ask for a lake view room and they will try to accommodate.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Richelle said:


> Silver doesn’t get to request specific rooms when booking. You are correct that lake View or other views are not something they can request during the booking. With some places, you can request “better view” as an upgrade options but not with Bonnet creek. I’ve only seen that with Beach resorts. They do have the option to call the resort a couple weeks ahead of time to ask for a lake view room and they will try to accommodate.



Building on what @Richelle said - when someone refers to requesting a lake view - I interpret that as requesting a specific room number that is known to have a lake view - since this is the only supported method via the "Special Requests" feature today, outside of calling the resort of course.


----------



## Sandy VDH

It used to be that you could only put valid room number in the box to request rooms, but as a trial I added Lake View to the room request, and it took it.  So it does not appear to be validating rooms like the old system.  Which basically means you likely will not get your room request, as anybody can book the same rooms and it is not checking. 

Mind you I NEVER got about 95% of my room requests anyway, so this system should be no different.


----------



## 55plus

It helps to know somebody in room assignments at the resort. We do at Ocean Walk and Majestic Sun. I call them a week out and we get the unit we asked for. It doesn't hurt to call.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Sandy VDH said:


> It used to be that you could only put valid room number in the box to request rooms, but as a trial I added Lake View to the room request, and it took it. So it does not appear to be validating rooms like the old system. Which basically means you likely will not get your room request, as anybody can book the same rooms and it is not checking.
> 
> Mind you I NEVER got about 95% of my room requests anyway, so this system should be no different.



We have a documented enhancement request for floorplans that include unit numbers, unit types, and unit sizes for display during the reservation process to allow for enhanced special request functions like this. That said, I wonder aloud how feasible this really is. Is it as simple as first come first serve? Should VIP owners have the ability to override a room request from a non-VIP Owner? How does Wyndham assign rooms today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH

HitchHiker71 said:


> We have a documented enhancement request for floorplans that include unit numbers, unit types, and unit sizes for display during the reservation process to allow for enhanced special request functions like this. That said, I wonder aloud how feasible this really is. Is it as simple as first come first serve? Should VIP owners have the ability to override a room request from a non-VIP Owner? How does Wyndham assign rooms today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The system should check the dates and the units already booked for those dates.  But who knows what it does.  

All I can say is last year about 12 reservations with room numbers only 1 actually gave me the room I requested,  the rest were not even close to where I had booked.


----------



## paxsarah

HitchHiker71 said:


> Should VIP owners have the ability to override a room request from a non-VIP Owner?


As a non-VIP, there is no official way for us to make a room request. The only codified room requests are room numbers requested by gold and platinum VIP. Any room request by a lower-level owner is at best an “if you ask nicely maybe they’ll accommodate you” type of request that should always be superseded by a gold/platinum VIP request. (Obviously fixed weeks and points chart-based view categories, etc must be honored.)


----------



## GRapuser

In the old system I'm not sure if it actually validated the room number or just made sure that there were not two requests in the system for the same number. For instance, if I wanted to request a room at Glacier Canyon on a certain floor in a certain section it would allow me to enter 724X, which obviously isn't an actual room. I could also enter a room number that did not match the size of the room I was booking and it would allow it. However, I couldn't enter the same number more than once. Has anyone tested this in the new system to see if the same number could be entered more than once?


----------



## Richelle

GRapuser said:


> In the old system I'm not sure if it actually validated the room number or just made sure that there were not two requests in the system for the same number. For instance, if I wanted to request a room at Glacier Canyon on a certain floor in a certain section it would allow me to enter 724X, which obviously isn't an actual room. I could also enter a room number that did not match the size of the room I was booking and it would allow it. However, I couldn't enter the same number more than once. Has anyone tested this in the new system to see if the same number could be entered more than once?


In the old system, I had booked a room at Bonnet creek.  I think it was 1818 that had both a lake and a fireworks view.  So I requested that room.  It said it wasn't available.  So I tried a different room number and it accepted it.  It may vary by resort.  I don't think all resorts use the same reservation management system, and room requests may not always sync up with their system, so they cannot validate it.  The best they can do is pass on the request.


----------



## Richelle

I cannot get the submit button under special requests to generate any kind of response.  No error or confirmation.  Tried Bonnet Creek, Star Island, Seawatch, and Branson.  I tried it with both opting in and opting out of an upgrade.  I've tried it with both opting in and opting out of insurance.  Anyone else?


----------



## WyndhamBarter

Richelle said:


> Anyone else?



Just for grins, I just booked a 1BRPR at Bonnet Creek exactly 10 months out.
3/22-3/25.  I requested room 1212.  I have no idea if that room exists or if it
is a 1BRPR.

Indeed, the "Submit" button appears to give no feedback whatsoever about
success or failure.

But then going on to complete the reservation, I can see that the room request
has at least been recorded:

"
*SPECIAL SUITE REQUEST*
1212
"

Hope this helps...


----------



## WyndhamBarter

WyndhamBarter said:


> Hope this helps



For even more grins, I just went back in and did *another* booking under
a different owner name for the same room type and time period.

*Still* no feedback from clicking the "Submit" button. I completed the booking.

But this time the reservation record does not show the room 1212
request.  So it apparently already denied the duplicate request;
it just didn't tell me so!

How special is that?


----------



## Richelle

WyndhamBarter said:


> For even more grins, I just went back in and did *another* booking under
> a different owner name for the same room type and time period.
> 
> *Still* no feedback from clicking the "Submit" button. I completed the booking.
> 
> But this time the reservation record does not show the room 1212
> request. So it apparently already denied the duplicate request;
> it just didn't tell me so!
> 
> How special is that?



Well, at least it validated that the room was already requested. Or maybe it saw you already had 1212. Someone else would have to try booking 1212 for the same timeframe to see if they have the same result.


----------



## Richelle

WyndhamBarter said:


> Just for grins, I just booked a 1BRPR at Bonnet Creek exactly 10 months out.
> 3/22-3/25. I requested room 1212. I have no idea if that room exists or if it
> is a 1BRPR.
> 
> Indeed, the "Submit" button appears to give no feedback whatsoever about
> success or failure.
> 
> But then going on to complete the reservation, I can see that the room request
> has at least been recorded:
> 
> "
> *SPECIAL SUITE REQUEST*
> 1212
> "
> 
> Hope this helps...



Just noticed the dates on this one. Booked a 1BRPR and tried 1212. It wouldn’t respond to the submit. I went all the way through and completed the booking. Room request number wasn’t there. I’m going to try booking again with another room number.


----------



## Richelle

WyndhamBarter said:


> For even more grins, I just went back in and did *another* booking under
> a different owner name for the same room type and time period.
> 
> *Still* no feedback from clicking the "Submit" button. I completed the booking.
> 
> But this time the reservation record does not show the room 1212
> request. So it apparently already denied the duplicate request;
> it just didn't tell me so!
> 
> How special is that?



Tried another booking for a 1BRPR and choose 1922 which I know is a 1BRPR. Did not get any feedback when I hit the submit button but the request showed up on the confirmation page.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Richelle said:


> Tried another booking for a 1BRPR and choose 1922 which I know is a 1BRPR. Did not get any feedback when I hit the submit button but the request showed up on the confirmation page.



So it does appear to at least be validating the room request when the reservation is submitted - but the submit button itself isn’t doing so. We have added this to our regression list for review.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiskeyJack

I have an issue with trying to make an ARP reservation, wanted to see if anybody else has as well.  I have a 203K Towers on the Grove Myrtle Beach contract.  I have used the points in the past to make an ARP reservation at Seawatch Plantation.  MB contracts allow for ARP at any of the MB resorts.  I have made some other ARP reservations for 2021 so far but none in Myrtle Beach.  I also have over 203K points left for 2021.  Thus I should be able to make the reservation.  The website tells me however I do not have enough points.

I called Wyndham (not Owner Care since that is next to impossible any more) they told me they could not as well but thought i should be able to make the reservation.  Only thing they suggested was to use the feedback button on the site to see if it could be resolved.  I did do that but am not holding my breath for that to happen.  Anybody else having any issues with ARP reservations?


----------



## MaryBella7

I am having trouble just looking at resorts without putting in dates. I just want to explore the resorts without booking a trip. This should not be an issue. I don't know why it is. I don't want to search through blog entries to do it.
Also, I just was looking at Shawnee. There is no longer a breakdown of which village you are booking. You would have to know the points. And a 2 bedroom deluxe shows the Crestview layout, but I know Ridge Top also has deluxe and non-deluxe 2 bedroom units, so that is very misleading.


----------



## philemer

MaryBella7 said:


> I am having trouble just looking at resorts without putting in dates. I just want to explore the resorts without booking a trip. This should not be an issue. I don't know why it is. I don't want to search through blog entries to do it.......



Totally agree. Bring back the old system. I'm so disgusted I'm thinking of giving all my contracts away.


----------



## MaryBella7

philemer said:


> Totally agree. Bring back the old system. I'm so disgusted I'm thinking of giving all my contracts away.


Then if I search an area and put in dates without availability, I can't see all of the resorts in the area. When I searched Myrtle Beach in the main search bar, not all of the resorts came up, and I didn't remember the exact names. I had to go to Extra Holidays to get the resort name to go back to myclubwyndham to search for the resort and see the information. How dreadful.


----------



## levatino

Sucks.


----------



## HitchHiker71

WhiskeyJack said:


> I have an issue with trying to make an ARP reservation, wanted to see if anybody else has as well.  I have a 203K Towers on the Grove Myrtle Beach contract.  I have used the points in the past to make an ARP reservation at Seawatch Plantation.  MB contracts allow for ARP at any of the MB resorts.  I have made some other ARP reservations for 2021 so far but none in Myrtle Beach.  I also have over 203K points left for 2021.  Thus I should be able to make the reservation.  The website tells me however I do not have enough points.
> 
> I called Wyndham (not Owner Care since that is next to impossible any more) they told me they could not as well but thought i should be able to make the reservation.  Only thing they suggested was to use the feedback button on the site to see if it could be resolved.  I did do that but am not holding my breath for that to happen.  Anybody else having any issues with ARP reservations?



This is a known issue that we're tracking on the regression list in the website bug tracking thread - it has been submitted to Wyndham via our tracking list as of last week - waiting on updates from Wyndham IT for this issue.  The issue has to do with multi-resort ARP contracts - like Myrtle Beach contracts - or CWA contracts.


----------



## HitchHiker71

MaryBella7 said:


> I am having trouble just looking at resorts without putting in dates. I just want to explore the resorts without booking a trip. This should not be an issue. I don't know why it is. I don't want to search through blog entries to do it.



We have this item recorded on our regression list as well.  Here's the current status:







> Also, I just was looking at Shawnee. There is no longer a breakdown of which village you are booking. You would have to know the points. And a 2 bedroom deluxe shows the Crestview layout, but I know Ridge Top also has deluxe and non-deluxe 2 bedroom units, so that is very misleading.



When you say there's no longer a breakdown of which village - I see the names of the villages per the screenshot below.  What do you see?


----------



## HitchHiker71

MaryBella7 said:


> Then if I search an area and put in dates without availability, I can't see all of the resorts in the area. When I searched Myrtle Beach in the main search bar, not all of the resorts came up, and I didn't remember the exact names. I had to go to Extra Holidays to get the resort name to go back to myclubwyndham to search for the resort and see the information. How dreadful.



Agreed - there's a website search issue here - I will add this to our content management list for tracking and submission.  Make sure to submit this via the Feedback link on the website as well.


----------



## WhiskeyJack

HitchHiker71 said:


> This is a known issue that we're tracking on the regression list in the website bug tracking thread - it has been submitted to Wyndham via our tracking list as of last week - waiting on updates from Wyndham IT for this issue.  The issue has to do with multi-resort ARP contracts - like Myrtle Beach contracts - or CWA contracts.



Sorry should have looked at your list first.  Thanks for your great work on this.


----------



## HitchHiker71

WhiskeyJack said:


> Sorry should have looked at your list first.  Thanks for your great work on this.



No need to apologize - just providing visibility to let others know that may not realize we're even tracking any of this that we actually are.   This is a big one IMHO - it's a critical item on our list since so many of us really need to book using ARP (myself included - I'm a CWA owner and cannot currently do this) given the whole Coronavirus scenario.


----------



## 55plus

Overall the new website isn't as bad as I first thought after spending time on it. My big complaint is still the missing calendar.


----------



## Lipekerri

Unable to find availability at any resort.  Sigh...


----------



## 55plus

Lipekerri said:


> Unable to find availability at any resort.  Sigh...


There is a lot of availability starting in July. That is unless Wyndham pull inventory off line to accommodate unit social distancing.


----------



## Lipekerri

55plus said:


> There is a lot of availability starting in July. That is unless Wyndham pull inventory off line to accommodate unit social distancing.


Thank you!  We were looking in June as my oldest has sports starting in July.


----------



## MaryBella7

HitchHiker71 said:


> We have this item recorded on our regression list as well.  Here's the current status:
> 
> View attachment 21424
> 
> 
> 
> When you say there's no longer a breakdown of which village - I see the names of the villages per the screenshot below.  What do you see?
> 
> View attachment 21425


Yes, it’s there when you go to book, but in the descriptions and floor plans, they don’t distinguish a Ridge Top Deluxe 2br from a Crestview, which are very different layouts. If you just look at description of 2BR, you don’t know which village it is.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Lipekerri said:


> Thank you! We were looking in June as my oldest has sports starting in July.



Wyndham is not taking any net new reservations at any resorts through end of June, and a good portion of resorts through end of July.  As it is, many who had existing reservations months in advance for those months are being canceled due to occupancy limits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladawgfan

Has anyone been able to get any answers from Wyndham as to when they expect to roll out an updated system that addresses some of the major issues? All feedback I have submitted has gone unanswered and vacation councilors and owner services provide no help. It would be nice to know how long we have to put up with this crap and whether they are actually working on revisions.


----------



## HitchHiker71

MaryBella7 said:


> Yes, it’s there when you go to book, but in the descriptions and floor plans, they don’t distinguish a Ridge Top Deluxe 2br from a Crestview, which are very different layouts. If you just look at description of 2BR, you don’t know which village it is.



So in the resort Suites area - list the village name in the drop down here:






2 bedroom - Crestview
2 bedroom - Ridge Top
2 bedroom - Depuy
2 bedroom - River Village 

Or is the preference to keep the drop down list as is and list the village name on the web page after the bedroom designation?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71

dlehrhart said:


> Has anyone been able to get any answers from Wyndham as to when they expect to roll out an updated system that addresses some of the major issues? All feedback I have submitted has gone unanswered and vacation councilors and owner services provide no help. It would be nice to know how long we have to put up with this crap and whether they are actually working on revisions.



We have a thread tracking and collecting all submitted regressions, bugs, enhancements, etc. here:

New Wyndham Website: feedback on pros/cons for formal submission to Wyndham









						New Wyndham Website:  feedback on pros/cons for formal submission to Wyndham
					

Outside of TUG I’ve authored several threads on many of the Wyndham Facebook forums to gather data for submission to Wyndham executives sometime this week. Please reply with your own feedback. Let’s keep the comments constructive and pros/cons focused:  PROS  It’s mobile device friendly -...




					www.tugbbs.com
				




We post periodic updates into that thread when we meet with Wyndham IT stakeholders - usually every couple of weeks.

If you have an item not on the sheets to report - please post into that thread so we can get the issue recorded.  Wyndham is also collecting feedback via the website directly - but you’re not going to get any response back most likely - which is where our efforts can add value. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paxsarah

This is more of an observation than a bug or a request. When the new site first went up, I noticed that most resorts had star rating averages, but no actual reviews or a link to the source of the ratings. Now, I've noticed that there are actual reviews taken from...somewhere not immediately obvious because there are still no links to the source of the reviews or any apparent way to leave a review oneself.

I've determined that the reviews come from Google, or at least some of them do. But the weird thing is that the number of reviews and the average star rating on the Wyndham site does not correspond to the number of reviews and star rating on Google. For instance, Ocean Walk on the Wyndham site shows 8,226 reviews and 4.0 stars. On Google, it has 4,171 reviews and 4.3 stars. Some of the reviews on the Wyndham page are from 2020, then some of the reviews are from 2014. For reviews which show a response from the management on Google, the response doesn't show on the Wyndham site (and in the event of a negative review, you'd think they'd want the response to show as well). All in all, it just doesn't look very professional. And actually, if I did have a request it would be for a dedicated set of reviews from Wyndham owners. I know how to find reviews elsewhere, and reviews by non-owners of timeshares are not particularly helpful to me because things that bug them (lack of daily housekeeping, etc.), or their issues with a third-party booking site don't inform my interest in trying out a new Wyndham location. But actual reviews from actual owners who are all grounded in the same basic Wyndham experience, that would be helpful. Otherwise, just give me a single link to TripAdvisor or Google I can open in a new tab, rather than porting those reviews over to the Wyndham site with none of the sorting or search tools available on those other review sites.


----------



## HitchHiker71

paxsarah said:


> This is more of an observation than a bug or a request. When the new site first went up, I noticed that most resorts had star rating averages, but no actual reviews or a link to the source of the ratings. Now, I've noticed that there are actual reviews taken from...somewhere not immediately obvious because there are still no links to the source of the reviews or any apparent way to leave a review oneself.
> 
> I've determined that the reviews come from Google, or at least some of them do. But the weird thing is that the number of reviews and the average star rating on the Wyndham site does not correspond to the number of reviews and star rating on Google. For instance, Ocean Walk on the Wyndham site shows 8,226 reviews and 4.0 stars. On Google, it has 4,171 reviews and 4.3 stars. Some of the reviews on the Wyndham page are from 2020, then some of the reviews are from 2014. For reviews which show a response from the management on Google, the response doesn't show on the Wyndham site (and in the event of a negative review, you'd think they'd want the response to show as well). All in all, it just doesn't look very professional. And actually, if I did have a request it would be for a dedicated set of reviews from Wyndham owners. I know how to find reviews elsewhere, and reviews by non-owners of timeshares are not particularly helpful to me because things that bug them (lack of daily housekeeping, etc.), or their issues with a third-party booking site don't inform my interest in trying out a new Wyndham location. But actual reviews from actual owners who are all grounded in the same basic Wyndham experience, that would be helpful. Otherwise, just give me a single link to TripAdvisor or Google I can open in a new tab, rather than porting those reviews over to the Wyndham site with none of the sorting or search tools available on those other review sites.



This is good feedback - I hadn’t even looked at any review capabilities yet. We already know that the website contains Google integration - for example the availability search fields utilize Google Places API for location matches - so it makes sense that they are also pulling Google reputational data for reviews. It does appear it’s a superset of data though - since your numbers indicate that Wyndham’s site lists a much larger number of reviews vs Google’s own site. I would imagine there’s no way to segment the Google reviews by owner vs non-owner since Google doesn’t care about that data point when capturing review content. I will give this item some thought as to how to capture this into our content management section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladawgfan

HitchHiker71 said:


> We have a thread tracking and collecting all submitted regressions, bugs, enhancements, etc. here:
> 
> New Wyndham Website: feedback on pros/cons for formal submission to Wyndham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Wyndham Website:  feedback on pros/cons for formal submission to Wyndham
> 
> 
> Outside of TUG I’ve authored several threads on many of the Wyndham Facebook forums to gather data for submission to Wyndham executives sometime this week. Please reply with your own feedback. Let’s keep the comments constructive and pros/cons focused:  PROS  It’s mobile device friendly -...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tugbbs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We post periodic updates into that thread when we meet with Wyndham IT stakeholders - usually every couple of weeks.
> 
> If you have an item not on the sheets to report - please post into that thread so we can get the issue recorded.  Wyndham is also collecting feedback via the website directly - but you’re not going to get any response back most likely - which is where our efforts can add value.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I appreciate your efforts and response. Can you provide more information regarding your interactions with Wyndham IT? Are you working directly with Wyndham to resolve these issues? Who are the IT stakeholders and how / where do the meetings take place? Just trying to understand what the chances are of Wyndham actually addressing these issues you have been so diligently recording. Thanks again for your efforts.


----------



## Richelle

dlehrhart said:


> I appreciate your efforts and response. Can you provide more information regarding your interactions with Wyndham IT? Are you working directly with Wyndham to resolve these issues? Who are the IT stakeholders and how / where do the meetings take place? Just trying to understand what the chances are of Wyndham actually addressing these issues you have been so diligently recording. Thanks again for your efforts.


We have Zoom meetings with them.  The last one was to share my screen and show a couple of their IT people the points deposit bug.  He took notes and screenshots.  So they are addressing them.  They take notes when we talk about the feedback we get.  They ask questions and our opinions on the feedback.  I would have given an arm and a leg to have regular conversations like this when Voyager went live.  Unfortunately, that was before I got to know some of the executives.  They are running on a much faster and more efficient release schedule then the last time.  Some things will be a quick fix.  Other things require a complete redesign.  We will get there.


----------



## cbyrne1174

Are the Asia Pacific resorts supposed to be removed? I thought I remember having them in very limited inventory.


----------



## ladawgfan

Sounds good. I’m still curious as to how your group was formed and how you got Wyndham to work with you. I’m a Presidential owner and also own a boatload of resale contract Wyndham points. I’m just wondering how you got their attention. Your group sounds like our best chance of getting changes made.

It would be nice if Wyndham would communicate with all the owners that are in the dark as to what is being done to address the issues. Instead of promoting a “new website look and functionality” on an owners website they should be letting the owners know what steps they are taking to address the problems and when we can expect solutions. There has been absolutely no communication from Wyndham that they are working on these issues. Your posts on TUG have been the only indication I have had that changes may be forthcoming. Thanks again.


----------



## HitchHiker71

dlehrhart said:


> Sounds good. I’m still curious as to how your group was formed and how you got Wyndham to work with you. I’m a Presidential owner and also own a boatload of resale contract Wyndham points. I’m just wondering how you got their attention. Your group sounds like our best chance of getting changes made.
> 
> It would be nice if Wyndham would communicate with all the owners that are in the dark as to what is being done to address the issues. Instead of promoting a “new website look and functionality” on an owners website they should be letting the owners know what steps they are taking to address the problems and when we can expect solutions. There has been absolutely no communication from Wyndham that they are working on these issues. Your posts on TUG have been the only indication I have had that changes may be forthcoming. Thanks again.



Long hours and hard work - just like anything else in life. A lot of relationship building at the owners meetings and persistent follow ups and earning trust gradually over time. 

It doesn’t hurt that I run a DevOps organization using very similar development methodologies when compared to the new Wyndham digital transformation team, and Richelle understands UAT, QA and change management very well. Together we make a good team and have done the hard work to build the relationships over the past couple of years. Richelle and I also admin and/or moderate several Wyndham FB groups and are influencers and trusted advisors to many owners as a result. These types of things all matter to Wyndham. 

Wyndham also publishes periodic announcements via their social media feeds on expected updates, one such example below for reference. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladawgfan

I’ve never seen anything like this. Do they publish these on the owners website.

I do have a suggestion that you may want to consider. The calendar view from two systems ago provided the specific unit types that were available on each day at the specific resort. This was extremely helpful in identifying availability options rather than than having to search by trial & error using different criteria using the “old” System.


----------



## MaryBella7

HitchHiker71 said:


> So in the resort Suites area - list the village name in the drop down here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 bedroom - Crestview
> 2 bedroom - Ridge Top
> 2 bedroom - Depuy
> 2 bedroom - River Village
> 
> Or is the preference to keep the drop down list as is and list the village name on the web page after the bedroom designation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The village should be listed with the room type, or the drop down should be grouped by village. But even though 2 Bedroom Is listed multiple times in the drop down, when you go to details for a 2 bedroom deluxe in both places, for example, every floor plan is Crestview. Crestview is one floor. Two bedroom deluxe in Ridge Top is 2 floors with both bedrooms and full baths upstairs. This will matter to people who may have some mobility issues, even minor ones.


----------



## HitchHiker71

MaryBella7 said:


> The village should be listed with the room type, or the drop down should be grouped by village. But even though 2 Bedroom Is listed multiple times in the drop down, when you go to details for a 2 bedroom deluxe in both places, for example, every floor plan is Crestview. Crestview is one floor. Two bedroom deluxe in Ridge Top is 2 floors with both bedrooms and full baths upstairs. This will matter to people who may have some mobility issues, even minor ones.



Got it - I will add this item under our content management section - thanks for providing the requested details.


----------



## HitchHiker71

dlehrhart said:


> I’ve never seen anything like this. Do they publish these on the owners website.



To my knowledge they don't post these on the website - that's what social media feeds using push technologies like Facebook and Twitter are for.  



> I do have a suggestion that you may want to consider. The calendar view from two systems ago provided the specific unit types that were available on each day at the specific resort. This was extremely helpful in identifying availability options rather than than having to search by trial & error using different criteria using the “old” System.



I have no frame of reference for this feature since I wasn't an owner until July 2018.  If what you're saying is that the calendar somehow displayed the specific unit types that were available on each day all at the same time - this isn't going to work for devices with limited real estate - or are you saying you could segment by unit type (like choose "one bedroom" and the availability calendar would show you dates when one bedrooms were available?  If the latter, this is an option that we saw in the wireframes for the new availability calendar coming late June timeframe best estimate.  IF the former, again I don't see how to do this as there's too much data to display all at once.  I think having to choose the unit size/type basically gives you this same functionality without consuming too much screen real estate.  Either way - let's see what the MVP v1.0 availability calendar gives us, and we can then start to iterate on feature enhancements from there.


----------



## Silverdollar

HitchHiker71 said:


> To my knowledge they don't post these on the website - that's what social media feeds using push technologies like Facebook and Twitter are for.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no frame of reference for this feature since I wasn't an owner until July 2018.  If what you're saying is that the calendar somehow displayed the specific unit types that were available on each day all at the same time - this isn't going to work for devices with limited real estate - or are you saying you could segment by unit type (like choose "one bedroom" and the availability calendar would show you dates when one bedrooms were available?  If the latter, this is an option that we saw in the wireframes for the new availability calendar coming late June timeframe best estimate.  IF the former, again I don't see how to do this as there's too much data to display all at once.  I think having to choose the unit size/type basically gives you this same functionality without consuming too much screen real estate.  Either way - let's see what the MVP v1.0 availability calendar gives us, and we can then start to iterate on feature enhancements from there.


I agree with D-Hart. The pre-2017 website allowed owners to see the "first available date" at every resort with one click of a button. You could enter the specific # of days and # bedrooms you wanted and it would immediately bring up every resort in the system that matched that criterion. Then, you could quickly scroll through the available dates/resorts and make a selection in a matter of seconds, if not a couple minutes. Under the current system, you have to select a specific resort and enter a specific date and HOPE something is available. If not, then you have to laboriously search one resort at a time, one week a time, month after month, wasting a lot time. I believe there are probably many owners like myself that would like to see what's available first and then make a decision, rather than tediously searching week by week, and month by month in hopes of finding something.


----------



## MikeandLisaR

This all reminds me of my first experience with time shares back in the summer of 1981 in Las Vegas. I don't remember the time share company, it was after all 40 years ago, but what I do remember is that we were picked up in a shinny new, air conditioned van. The driver got out, opened the door for us and offered us cool drinks. The driver then drove the two of us to the resort where we were offered Champaign and snacks, and taken on a tour of the resort. Then we went back to the sales area where we were given the hard sell. Everyone on here has been through it so you know what I'm talking about. It might have been a great deal, looking back, but at 20 and 21 years old we didn't even own a house so we didn't have the resources to buy a time share. We didn't know the sales presentation was for a time share. We were offered a free gift to attend a presentation. Once we finally got away from sales we had to ask how to get back to where we started. We were directed to the back door where there was an old banged up van that we were told the AC didn't work and that when there were enough people they would take us back to the strip. I remember the temperature one of the three days we were there was 111 degrees. No AC for non buyers.

I guess my point is this: Not long ago on the old site I noticed a disclaimer saying, not a direct quote, the purpose of this site is for the solicitation and sales of time shares. That's the purpose of the new site. Until we get an owners site that's purpose is owners issues starting with booking and continuing with information about our ownership only. What we as owners need will be second to sales. One place to start is here, TUG, another is to decline sales presentations until such a site exist.


----------



## 55plus

Just spoke to a very frustrated VC to make a reservation. They have access to a calendar view, something Wyndham took away from us. She said their workload increased dramatically since the new and not so improved website rolled out. I put her through her paces to find a reservation for July. I told her if the calender view was available to me I wouldn't need to call. It's a shame Wyndham caused these problems and issues with the new and not so improved website.


----------



## Sandi Bo

55plus said:


> Just spoke to a very frustrated VC to make a reservation. They have access to a calendar view, something Wyndham took away from us. She said their workload increased dramatically since the new and not so improved website rolled out. I put her through her paces to find a reservation for July. I told her if the calender view was available to me I wouldn't need to call. It's a shame Wyndham caused these problems and issues with the new and not so improved website.


Crazy to increased their workload like this. We had our feet held to the coals if we released anything that increased call volume. The idea is to reduce calls, not increase. 

I have been more than impressed with the help I've received from VC's. Glad they have an availability calendar - I've been calling. Until they get an availability calendar up and working, I plan to continue to do so.  Wait times have not been bad.  They can also tell when your points are expiring (something we cannot do online).


----------



## Richelle

Sandi Bo said:


> Crazy to increased their workload like this. We had our feet held to the coals if we released anything that increased call volume. The idea is to reduce calls, not increase.
> 
> I have been more than impressed with the help I've received from VC's. Glad they have an availability calendar - I've been calling. Until they get an availability calendar up and working, I plan to continue to do so.  Wait times have not been bad.  They can also tell when your points are expiring (something we cannot do online).



On the main page is gives me "Use year December 31st, 2020"  I think it should say "Points expire December 31st, 2020".  Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## Sandi Bo

Richelle said:


> On the main page is gives me "Use year December 31st, 2020"  I think it should say "Points expire December 31st, 2020".  Is that what you are looking for?


-
Hmm... My dashboard shows Use Year Date September 30, 2020.  I was referring to when I go to the Points Summary page, in the Transaction History (which takes over 45 seconds to load), the drop down defaults to Current Use Year 01/01/2019-12/31/2020 (screenshot attached).  Note there are no 2020 transactions in the list, I have to change the drop down selector to All Use Years.    FYI - the top of the points summary page states that my current use year is 10/01/2019-09/30/20.


----------



## Richelle

Sandi Bo said:


> -
> Hmm... My dashboard shows Use Year Date September 30, 2020.  I was referring to when I go to the Points Summary page, in the Transaction History (which takes over 45 seconds to load), the drop down defaults to Current Use Year 01/01/2019-12/31/2020 (screenshot attached).  Note there are no 2020 transactions in the list, I have to change the drop down selector to All Use Years.    FYI - the top of the points summary page states that my current use year is 10/01/2019-09/30/20.  View attachment 21709



From the time I click "points summary" on the main page, to the time it loads my Jan to Dec 2020 use year transactions was less than 9 seconds in Chrome.  That includes the time I used the drop-down to switch to the January to December use (it defaults to Oct 1, 2019, to Sept 30th, 2020).  I changed to "all use years" and it took less than 3 seconds to load all my transactions dating back to May of 2017.   I am not sure why yours take that long to load.  I have similar speeds on my mobile device, but it's about a few seconds longer due to being on mobile service and not wifi.


----------



## Richelle

Sandi Bo said:


> -
> Hmm... My dashboard shows Use Year Date September 30, 2020.  I was referring to when I go to the Points Summary page, in the Transaction History (which takes over 45 seconds to load), the drop down defaults to Current Use Year 01/01/2019-12/31/2020 (screenshot attached).  Note there are no 2020 transactions in the list, I have to change the drop down selector to All Use Years.    FYI - the top of the points summary page states that my current use year is 10/01/2019-09/30/20.  View attachment 21709



Why is the date range almost two years?  Is that a bonus point pool?


----------



## Sandi Bo

Richelle said:


> Why is the date range almost two years?  Is that a bonus point pool?


I don't know.  I do not have any bonus points.  Best guess is the system is confused either by points realignments (mine has been a cluster from the first time they announced they were going to do it) and/or credit pool points (the last of mine expired May 18, 2020).


----------



## bobbyoc23

I received an email a couple days ago with the message below.  Good job guys, looks like your efforts are bearing fruit.  We all appreciate your hard work reporting the issues to Wyndham.  I look forward to these updates coming soon.

I understand they communicated to you when the updates will be implemented, but I'm glad they are contacting owners and demonstrating some transparency.


----------



## Wyndhamgirl

The old website gave phone numbers to the resort. Now I can’t locate any numbers anywhere.  When I look it up all  I get are extra holidays phone number.  Why would they have removed the phone number to the resort.  If someone else finds it let know.  Is irritating.  Why would they remove that!!


----------



## cbyrne1174

Wyndhamgirl said:


> The old website gave phone numbers to the resort. Now I can’t locate any numbers anywhere.  When I look it up all  I get are extra holidays phone number.  Why would they have removed the phone number to the resort.  If someone else finds it let know.  Is irritating.  Why would they remove that!!



If you just google the resort, google always has it pulled up:


----------



## Braindead

cbyrne1174 said:


> If you just google the resort, google always has it pulled up:
> 
> View attachment 21744


You’re correct but that’s BS when an owner is looking at the resort page on the OWNERS website!!
Maybe they should add “You will have to google for the phone number“ on the OWNERS website!!


----------



## HitchHiker71

cbyrne1174 said:


> If you just google the resort, google always has it pulled up:
> 
> View attachment 21744



There also a list of all resort phone numbers here:









						Resorts Contact List
					

Need to make a call to a Club Wyndham resort? Check out a full contact list of all Club Wyndham resorts here.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com
				




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladawgfan

Well it looks like they’ve succeeded in making it worse. I noticed las night that a system upgrade was happening, but no changes to enable to search by resort or adding an availability calendar. I tried to search availability at Bonnet Creek fro 8/9 -8/15, but after 15 minutes of “hold tight, my resorts are loading“ I gave up. This is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## 55plus

dlehrhart said:


> Well it looks like they’ve succeeded in making it worse. I noticed las night that a system upgrade was happening, but no changes to enable to search by resort or adding an availability calendar. I tried to search availability at Bonnet Creek fro 8/9 -8/15, but after 15 minutes of “hold tight, my resorts are loading“ I gave up. This is beyond ridiculous.


Totally agree. WTF? When will Wyndham fix that piece of crap website they are making us pay for?


----------



## jules54

Hate the new site. Won’t pull up the resort I’m looking for unless I put the search in wth city. Jumps back to view available dates on resort listing when I’ve already put date timeframe in. Had other owners tell me they have to call Wyndham to cancel a reservation. At least that is not happening to me YET.


----------



## HitchHiker71

jules54 said:


> Hate the new site. Won’t pull up the resort I’m looking for unless I put the search in wth city. Jumps back to view available dates on resort listing when I’ve already put date timeframe in. Had other owners tell me they have to call Wyndham to cancel a reservation. At least that is not happening to me YET.



If the date range you are inputting isn't beyond 8/1 - chances are this is happening because the resort isn't taking net new reservations due to COVID-19.  While a subset of resorts are open - they are only open for existing reservations already on the books - not for net new reservations.  The website should actually error with this specific response - but it appears it's looping back to the resort page when this occurs.  I've seen this on multiple occasions on the FB groups over the past several days.


----------



## Richelle

HitchHiker71 said:


> If the date range you are inputting isn't beyond 8/1 - chances are this is happening because the resort isn't taking net new reservations due to COVID-19.  While a subset of resorts are open - they are only open for existing reservations already on the books - not for net new reservations.  The website should actually error with this specific response - but it appears it's looping back to the resort page when this occurs.  I've seen this on multiple occasions on the FB groups over the past several days.



I saw this happen with Bentley brook.  However, it was for the week they started taking new reservations.  Same for the week after that.  The third week it came back with search results.


----------



## HitchHiker71

bobbyoc23 said:


> I received an email a couple days ago with the message below.  Good job guys, looks like your efforts are bearing fruit.  We all appreciate your hard work reporting the issues to Wyndham.  I look forward to these updates coming soon.
> 
> I understand they communicated to you when the updates will be implemented, but I'm glad they are contacting owners and demonstrating some transparency.
> 
> View attachment 21737



Sharing a couple of screenshots of the calendar view coming later this month, for those interested:


----------



## Melder

HitchHiker71 said:


> Sharing a couple of screenshots of the calendar view coming later this month, for those interested:
> 
> View attachment 22198
> 
> View attachment 22199



Looks like we'll have calendar view in a week.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Melder said:


> Looks like we'll have calendar view in a week.
> 
> View attachment 22263



The next agile sprint release is scheduled for June 24 - subject to change as always, but given they are now advertising this date publicly - I'd say there's a high confidence level they will stick to the date.


----------



## bnoble

New (?) bug: Attempting to deposit points to RCI. January UY. No 2020 points, but full complement of 2021 points. Program rules state that we can deposit points as early as 10 months prior to start of UY, so it should be possible to deposit 2021 points, even though 2020 is zeroed out. However, when clicking on "Deposit Points" (the far-right button of the RCI panel on the Deposits & RCI page) I am told "Not Enough Points"

This isn't urgent, so I don't need to call, but may if necessary.


----------



## Summit

I like that the new website has my information on the landing page...that is about it.  The map is gone as is the listing of the locations. Booking is not easy to do without the availability calendar.  You have to know where you want to go and the dates.  I can't just peruse and decide when to go.  Prior bookings are listed with no information besides the date...NOT helpful at all.  And my Platinum status is worthless for booking.  UGH.


----------



## comicbookman

bnoble said:


> New (?) bug: Attempting to deposit points to RCI. January UY. No 2020 points, but full complement of 2021 points. Program rules state that we can deposit points as early as 10 months prior to start of UY, so it should be possible to deposit 2021 points, even though 2020 is zeroed out. However, when clicking on "Deposit Points" (the far-right button of the RCI panel on the Deposits & RCI page) I am told "Not Enough Points"
> 
> This isn't urgent, so I don't need to call, but may if necessary.



the "not enough points" bug has been there from the beginning of the new site for many of us.


----------



## HitchHiker71

bnoble said:


> New (?) bug: Attempting to deposit points to RCI. January UY. No 2020 points, but full complement of 2021 points. Program rules state that we can deposit points as early as 10 months prior to start of UY, so it should be possible to deposit 2021 points, even though 2020 is zeroed out. However, when clicking on "Deposit Points" (the far-right button of the RCI panel on the Deposits & RCI page) I am told "Not Enough Points"
> 
> This isn't urgent, so I don't need to call, but may if necessary.



This is a known issue documented in our regression list and should be remediated in this evenings release (unless the date slid).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71

Summit said:


> I like that the new website has my information on the landing page...that is about it. The map is gone as is the listing of the locations. Booking is not easy to do without the availability calendar. You have to know where you want to go and the dates. I can't just peruse and decide when to go. Prior bookings are listed with no information besides the date...NOT helpful at all. And my Platinum status is worthless for booking. UGH.



The map isn’t gone it’s there - has been since May 26. Look again.   The listing of locations is also available via the Explore Resorts option - this was added on 6/10.  Screenshot below for reference on both of these items:




The AC is returning this evening as planned to the best of our understanding.

Prior bookings are clickable for more details.

What do you mean when you say your VIPP status isn’t working?  My VIPP status works just fine.  Can you provide some color on this item?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B

Well, I can select the availability calendar for a resort, but I've got to say that I'm not a big fan.  Here's how it displays on my Mac using Safari.  I can't select dates and there is nothing about the dates to show availability.  If I get a chance, I'll try it somewhere else, but whoever set this up must not have ever actually seen a calendar or used one.

*Club Wyndham Ocean Boulevard*
*1. Select Your Suite Type*
All Suites1 Bedroom2 Bedroom3 Bedroom4 BedroomSuite Type
Include Accessible Suites
*2. Select Check-In & Check-Out*
*SELECTED DATES*
Check-In → Checkout
Clear Dates

Next Month
Jun 2020
Jun 2020
Su
Mo
Tu
We
Th
Fr
Sa
31
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
1
2
3
4
Select your check-in and check-out dates on the calendar to view available suites here.


----------



## bobbyoc23

I'm able to use the availability calendar with Chrome and Edge.  My first impression is that I think the functionality is pretty good - it does exactly what we want.  You can search all suite types at once or select a specific suite size.  Unavailable dates are gray and crossed through while available dates are black.  Once you select a check-in date the calendar refreshes to show available checkout dates.  Performance is pretty good - calendar refreshes are quick after selecting a suite type or check-in date.

Some things that could be improved:
- Enhance calendar to make availability more apparent.  Gray vs. black doesn't really jump out at you.
- Add ability to search more than one resort at a time
- Easier/more intuitive path to find the availability calendar.  I could only find it by searching resorts and then clicking on the resort.

BUT, I think this is a major improvement.  I look forward to hearing what everyone else thinks.


----------



## r4rab

I couldn't manage to find the calendar availability. I was doing my test with Shawnee. If I entered the resort & specific dates, I was able to book. If I browsed to the resort using the map, I was told I was ineligible to book due to my contract type. I have CWA & Margaritaville contracts, am temp VIPP/perm VIPG. Luckily we're curtailing travel now due to the virus otherwise this would be really frustrating. In the past I used to go on the old website to browse and look for places to go. I can't stand to be on the existing website longer than a few minutes before I give up in frustration.

How do you get to the availability calendar for a resort?


----------



## Eric B

Ok; I got it to work using Chrome.  Seems like Safari is an issue for this update.



r4rab said:


> .....
> 
> How do you get to the availability calendar for a resort?



You can find the availability calendar for a resort by going to the resort page; there should be a button where it used to ask you to enter dates to check for availability.


----------



## Rolltydr

Eric B said:


> Ok; I got it to work using Chrome. Seems like Safari is an issue for this update.
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the availability calendar for a resort by going to the resort page; there should be a button where it used to ask you to enter dates to check for availability.



Well, it works correctly with Safari on my ipad(2019 model running ipadOS 13.5.1). But, not on my iPhone XS running ios13.5.1. I can get to the AC and see the available dates and select the checkin date, but when I tap the checkout date, nothing happens. I can still scroll months but it doesn’t recognize that I have selected the checkout date.

I actually like the functionality of the feature on my iPad. I just don’t like how many clicks it takes to get to it. Yes, I’m extremely lazy! 

I haven’t tried it on my Macbook yet.


----------



## pagosajim

I was just playing around with the new calendar view and came upon an inventory-related realization.

Front and center on the calendar view search page is the "Include Accessible Suites" checkbox.  I realized that after adding this filter to my search, there's a bunch more inventory available than without the option.  Went back to the "normal" search page and realized that accessible units are only included there AFTER you've taken the trouble to include a Filter and Sort option for accessible units in that search.  You can try this out right now by searching for availability for the week of 6/28-7/4 at Avon with and without the option.

Makes me wonder just how much of this accessible unit inventory is going unbooked because it's not included in searches by default and is not intuitively obvious to include.


----------



## Cyrus24

So thankful to have the calendar back.  If there are any minor issues, I'm sure those will get fixed.  HAPPY.


----------



## Cyrus24

pagosajim said:


> Makes me wonder just how much of this accessible unit inventory is going unbooked because it's not included in searches by default and is not intuitively obvious to include.


I noticed that same thing, I'll just check the box.  If the only room available is an accessible room, I'll take it.  If non-accessible rooms are available, I'll definitely take one of those and save accessible rooms for those who need them.


----------



## 55plus

Got up this morning to look for a reservation. During the first transaction I got a message that I have "Multiply Transactions in Progress." Tried several more times with the same message. Called and was told there is nothing the VC can do. Said wait until later and it will clear itself. VC can't ever make my reservation.


----------



## bendadin

pagosajim said:


> Makes me wonder just how much of this accessible unit inventory is going unbooked because it's not included in searches by default and is not intuitively obvious to include.



A lot. I need accessible most of the time because of my travellers. Before the calendar, you couldn't even see it unless non-accessible units were showing. You had to call and it was always glitchy at best.

That being said, I just got a call to give up an accessible unit so apparently people are just bypassing booking them when they are needed so the resort had to make a judgment call as to who needs it more. Really?

Also, upgrades with the accessible units are a problem. If you have to opt-in, you can opt-in for the exact unit. It doesn't always happen but at least it is another accessible. If there are units available, the system doesn't typically offer exact accessible upgrades. It will very often offer a  non-accessible unit as your option. That has to get fixed really quickly.


----------



## Richelle

pagosajim said:


> I was just playing around with the new calendar view and came upon an inventory-related realization.
> 
> Front and center on the calendar view search page is the "Include Accessible Suites" checkbox.  I realized that after adding this filter to my search, there's a bunch more inventory available than without the option.  Went back to the "normal" search page and realized that accessible units are only included there AFTER you've taken the trouble to include a Filter and Sort option for accessible units in that search.  You can try this out right now by searching for availability for the week of 6/28-7/4 at Avon with and without the option.
> 
> Makes me wonder just how much of this accessible unit inventory is going unbooked because it's not included in searches by default and is not intuitively obvious to include.


I think people who need accessible units will know to checkmark that box each time they do a search.  They know what "accessible" means.  I believe that's to keep people who don't need the accessible units from accidentally booking them.  Many may not know what "accessible" is and not realize that there people who need those units and they should book one that is not accessible.  It does give us an advantage though.  If people don't realize what you did, they won't know that inventory is there.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Eric B said:


> Well, I can select the availability calendar for a resort, but I've got to say that I'm not a big fan.  Here's how it displays on my Mac using Safari.  I can't select dates and there is nothing about the dates to show availability.  If I get a chance, I'll try it somewhere else, but whoever set this up must not have ever actually seen a calendar or used one.
> 
> *Club Wyndham Ocean Boulevard*
> *1. Select Your Suite Type*
> All Suites1 Bedroom2 Bedroom3 Bedroom4 BedroomSuite Type
> Include Accessible Suites
> *2. Select Check-In & Check-Out*
> *SELECTED DATES*
> Check-In → Checkout
> Clear Dates
> 
> Next Month
> Jun 2020
> Jun 2020
> Su
> Mo
> Tu
> We
> Th
> Fr
> Sa
> 31
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7
> 8
> 9
> 10
> 11
> 12
> 13
> 14
> 15
> 16
> 17
> 18
> 19
> 20
> 21
> 22
> 23
> 24
> 25
> 26
> 27
> 28
> 29
> 30
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> Select your check-in and check-out dates on the calendar to view available suites here.



Clear your entire cache.  We are seeing a number of reports and clearing the browser cache seems to resolve almost all reported issues.


----------



## HitchHiker71

r4rab said:


> I couldn't manage to find the calendar availability. I was doing my test with Shawnee. If I entered the resort & specific dates, I was able to book. If I browsed to the resort using the map, I was told I was ineligible to book due to my contract type. I have CWA & Margaritaville contracts, am temp VIPP/perm VIPG. Luckily we're curtailing travel now due to the virus otherwise this would be really frustrating. In the past I used to go on the old website to browse and look for places to go. I can't stand to be on the existing website longer than a few minutes before I give up in frustration.
> 
> How do you get to the availability calendar for a resort?



Clear your browser cache.  I experienced the same issue with contract type using both Safari and Firefox - clearing my cache resolved issues on both browsers.


----------



## Richelle

HitchHiker71 said:


> Clear your browser cache.  I experienced the same issue with contract type using both Safari and Firefox - clearing my cache resolved issues on both browsers.



I've seen the same.


----------



## HitchHiker71

bobbyoc23 said:


> I'm able to use the availability calendar with Chrome and Edge.  My first impression is that I think the functionality is pretty good - it does exactly what we want.  You can search all suite types at once or select a specific suite size.  Unavailable dates are gray and crossed through while available dates are black.  Once you select a check-in date the calendar refreshes to show available checkout dates.  Performance is pretty good - calendar refreshes are quick after selecting a suite type or check-in date.



Good positive feedback and agree on your points.



> Some things that could be improved:
> - Enhance calendar to make availability more apparent.  Gray vs. black doesn't really jump out at you.



We have an enhancement request in our list to color code the dates based upon the booking window type.  This is a replacement for the old E,S,P indicators in the old calendar view.  Express = red, standard = green, ARP=blue - just for example.  We also then have an associated enhancement request that will display once you pick a date range - where your available points for each bucket would display at the top using the same color coding - context sensitive to that resort.  



> - Add ability to search more than one resort at a time



There's a few enhancements along this line already on our list - but not for the calendar view specifically.  I will add this to our list specifically for calendar view enhancements.



> - Easier/more intuitive path to find the availability calendar.  I could only find it by searching resorts and then clicking on the resort.



There's already plans to add a link to the calendar view to the owner dashboard for your bucket list resorts, and also when a date range search is performed and there's no availability for the chosen resort - to display the calendar view button.



> BUT, I think this is a major improvement.  I look forward to hearing what everyone else thinks.
> 
> View attachment 22527



Thanks again for your input - please keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Rolltydr said:


> Well, it works correctly with Safari on my ipad(2019 model running ipadOS 13.5.1). But, not on my iPhone XS running ios13.5.1. I can get to the AC and see the available dates and select the checkin date, but when I tap the checkout date, nothing happens. I can still scroll months but it doesn’t recognize that I have selected the checkout date.
> 
> I actually like the functionality of the feature on my iPad. I just don’t like how many clicks it takes to get to it. Yes, I’m extremely lazy!
> 
> I haven’t tried it on my Macbook yet.



They plan to better integrate the calendar view in subsequent releases to require fewer clicks - such as adding a button for calendar view when zero search results are returned for a specific date range search, buttons on your bucket list from the owner dashboard, etc.  If anyone has suggestions on how to deliver on fewer clicks - please let us know we'll add them to our ongoing list.


----------



## HitchHiker71

pagosajim said:


> I was just playing around with the new calendar view and came upon an inventory-related realization.
> 
> Front and center on the calendar view search page is the "Include Accessible Suites" checkbox.  I realized that after adding this filter to my search, there's a bunch more inventory available than without the option.  Went back to the "normal" search page and realized that accessible units are only included there AFTER you've taken the trouble to include a Filter and Sort option for accessible units in that search.  You can try this out right now by searching for availability for the week of 6/28-7/4 at Avon with and without the option.
> 
> Makes me wonder just how much of this accessible unit inventory is going unbooked because it's not included in searches by default and is not intuitively obvious to include.



I've seen the same thing - I actually reserved a four bedroom PR unit in National Harbor using the accessibility option - otherwise I would not have seen it as available.


----------



## Eric B

HitchHiker71 said:


> Clear your entire cache.  We are seeing a number of reports and clearing the browser cache seems to resolve almost all reported issues.



Thanks; that resolved it so that it works now.  You can count me as another one not terribly impressed with the distinctiveness of the availability/nonavailability indications on the calendar, though.


----------



## HitchHiker71

55plus said:


> Got up this morning to look for a reservation. During the first transaction I got a message that I have "Multiply Transactions in Progress." Tried several more times with the same message. Called and was told there is nothing the VC can do. Said wait until later and it will clear itself. VC can't ever make my reservation.



It's a 15 minute timeout - the same timeout you see whenever clicking "book" that appears on the screen as a countdown indicator.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Eric B said:


> Thanks; that resolved it so that it works now.  You can count me as another one not terribly impressed with the distinctiveness of the availability/nonavailability indications on the calendar, though.



Agreed - just remember it's only MVP 1.0 release so we can input fixes and enhancements from here.  I tend to like the color coding idea based upon booking windows, but that's me.  Any other suggestions for improvements would be most appreciated.


----------



## bnoble

HitchHiker71 said:


> This is a known issue documented in our regression list and should be remediated in this evenings release (unless the date slid).


It looks like this did not make it into last night's release (at least, it doesn't work for me). Caches were cleared on Safari before checking.

Re: Calendar. This is helpful! But it would be nice to be able to separate availability based on e.g. view when it exists. For example, Kauai Beach Villas has both 2BR Lagoon and 2BR Ocean view, but in the calendar it appears I can only look for 2BRs in general.


----------



## Richelle

bnoble said:


> It looks like this did not make it into last night's release (at least, it doesn't work for me). Caches were cleared on Safari before checking.
> 
> Re: Calendar. This is helpful! But it would be nice to be able to separate availability based on e.g. view when it exists. For example, Kauai Beach Villas has both 2BR Lagoon and 2BR Ocean view, but in the calendar it appears I can only look for 2BRs in general.



That would probably be an administrative nightmare.  Each availability view would have to list every specific room type.  Some resorts have ocean view, mountain view, harbor view, etc.  Then you have upper level, lower level, suites, deluxe, or just plain old # of bedrooms.  Then you have some resorts that offer just 1, 2 and 4 bedrooms.  Or maybe they only offer 2 bedrooms.  There are a lot of different variations that would add to the amount of time it would take to load the calendar initially, and then you run the risk of error.  What if a specific room type was not included?  What happens if they give the option for a three-bedroom when that resort has no three bedrooms.  It's easier to keep it generalized as much as possible.  I would imagine if you choose a two-bedroom, you'll only have to choose between two or three different types of two bedrooms.  Four at most.  It doesn't save a lot of time.  Any time saved by choosing a very specific room type would be taken up by the slower calendar load times.


----------



## bobbyoc23

HitchHiker71 said:


> Agreed - just remember it's only MVP 1.0 release so we can input fixes and enhancements from here.  I tend to like the color coding idea based upon booking windows, but that's me.  Any other suggestions for improvements would be most appreciated.



You guys are doing a great job working with Wyndham.  Thank you.


----------



## HitchHiker71

comicbookman said:


> the "not enough points" bug has been there from the beginning of the new site for many of us.



We validated this morning that the "not enough points" errors with respect to both Wyndham and RCI points deposits appears to be resolved. If you find otherwise, please let us know.


----------



## HitchHiker71

bnoble said:


> It looks like this did not make it into last night's release (at least, it doesn't work for me). Caches were cleared on Safari before checking.
> 
> Re: Calendar. This is helpful! But it would be nice to be able to separate availability based on e.g. view when it exists. For example, Kauai Beach Villas has both 2BR Lagoon and 2BR Ocean view, but in the calendar it appears I can only look for 2BRs in general.



I haven't tried searching in Kauai but when searching within Shawnee Village, I do see the village displayed when multiple choices are available.  Screenshot for reference:





However, when displaying one a single hit in the search results, it does _not _display the village name.  Screenshot for reference:





This is a known issue that we have documented in our list from inception.  We will need to revisit this with our PDM contact next week as it has not been remediated.  It is BUG item #5 on our list.  This is not calendar view specific - it happens in all searches that return a single result.

Or are you saying you want to see a breakdown by view type in the Suite Type box?  IMHO as long as I can see the view description in the search results - I'm OK as is.  Screenshot below for reference, shows "lagoon view" in the search resultset:


----------



## Eric B

HitchHiker71 said:


> I haven't tried searching in Kauai but when searching within Shawnee Village, I do see the village displayed when multiple choices are available.  Screenshot for reference:
> 
> View attachment 22536
> 
> However, when displaying one a single hit in the search results, it does _not _display the village name.  Screenshot for reference:
> 
> View attachment 22537
> 
> This is a known issue that we have documented in our list from inception.  We will need to revisit this with our PDM contact next week as it has not been remediated.  It is BUG item #5 on our list.  This is not calendar view specific - it happens in all searches that return a single result.
> 
> Or are you saying you want to see a breakdown by view type in the Suite Type box?  IMHO as long as I can see the view description in the search results - I'm OK as is.  Screenshot below for reference, shows "lagoon view" in the search resultset:
> 
> View attachment 22538



I believe that what @bnoble meant was that the suite type drop down doesn't allow you to differentiate between the subcategories of 2 BR suite types that may exist at a resort.



Richelle said:


> That would probably be an administrative nightmare.  Each availability view would have to list every specific room type.  Some resorts have ocean view, mountain view, harbor view, etc.  Then you have upper level, lower level, suites, deluxe, or just plain old # of bedrooms.  Then you have some resorts that offer just 1, 2 and 4 bedrooms.  Or maybe they only offer 2 bedrooms.  There are a lot of different variations that would add to the amount of time it would take to load the calendar initially, and then you run the risk of error.  What if a specific room type was not included?  What happens if they give the option for a three-bedroom when that resort has no three bedrooms.  It's easier to keep it generalized as much as possible.  I would imagine if you choose a two-bedroom, you'll only have to choose between two or three different types of two bedrooms.  Four at most.  It doesn't save a lot of time.  Any time saved by choosing a very specific room type would be taken up by the slower calendar load times.



It might be an issue setting it up, but IMHO the lack of an ability to screen things by more than just the suite size could hinder the usefulness of this feature.  In a situation like the one mentioned where there are two or more subcategories of suites with 2 BR, but you can only limit the availability display for the calendar to the number of rooms, as is the case with this version of the availability calendar and the last one, you will have situations where the calendar displays that a date range is available when it can't really be booked because there are no available suite subcategories that cover the date range, but there are always 2 BR suites available for the date range.

For example, if there are the 2 BR subcategories of lagoon view (or subcategory A) and ocean view (or subcategory B) at a resort, and the availability of those in a given week is the following:

Monday - A available; 
Tuesday - B available; 
Wednesday - B available; 
Thursday - A available; 
Friday - A & B available; 
Saturday - B available; 
Sunday - A available

The availability calendar would show 2 BR availability for the entire week.  However, once you select A as the check in day, if you are in a reservation window that requires a 3-night minimum stay (e.g., ARP or standard in prime season), you should get an error saying that no units are available because it is not possible to book a 2 BR A suite for 3 nights and it's also not possible to book a 2 BR B suite for 3 nights.  I had this happen to me a number of times with the old availability calendar and it took me a while to figure out why it was happening - there isn't anything that explains that anywhere I've found, so I'm sure it has frustrated many users.

If they were to include some other filtering for the availability calendar display, it could simplify the reservation process and lower potential frustrations for users because it could be communicated to the user why they can't book a week (or 3 days) in a 2 BR suite when the availability calendar says there is one available.

No idea how difficult it would be to provide that type of filtering, but it has to exist on the backend, particularly for resorts where the different suite subcategories have different point values.


----------



## paxsarah

Eric B said:


> If they were to include some other filtering for the availability calendar display, it could simplify the reservation process and lower potential frustrations for users because it could be communicated to the user why they can't book a week (or 3 days) in a 2 BR suite when the availability calendar says there is one available.



I agree. Another way to put it would be that currently (and in the previous version of the website), the availability calendar shows every single night available in the given unit size, even if those single nights can't be strung together to make a full stay. What might be more helpful would be for the availability calendar to show _viable check-in dates_ instead. Inside the 14-day window, that would be identical to the current calendar of every single available night. Inside the express window, it would include all check-in nights with a 2-night or longer stay available, and inside the standard window it would include 2 or 3 night stays, depending on the season.


----------



## bnoble

HitchHiker71 said:


> We validated this morning that the "not enough points" errors with respect to both Wyndham and RCI points deposits appears to be resolved. If you find otherwise, please let us know.


Looks like it is still not working for me. Screen shots below.


----------



## HitchHiker71

bnoble said:


> Looks like it is still not working for me. Screen shots below.
> 
> View attachment 22541
> 
> View attachment 22542



Have you cleared your browser cache?  If not, try doing so and then let us know the result.  At what point in the process do you receive this prompt?  As soon as you click on the Deposit Points button?


----------



## HitchHiker71

paxsarah said:


> I agree. Another way to put it would be that currently (and in the previous version of the website), the availability calendar shows every single night available in the given unit size, even if those single nights can't be strung together to make a full stay.
> 
> What might be more helpful would be for the availability calendar to show _viable check-in dates_ instead. Inside the 14-day window, that would be identical to the current calendar of every single available night. Inside the express window, it would include all check-in nights with a 2-night or longer stay available, and inside the standard window it would include 2 or 3 night stays, depending on the season.



This was briefly discussed during our conversations and the back end team will not allow for this broad based type of search query for an entire month's worth of data.  Essentially what you're asking for is for the system to check every single date for the month to validate whether a contiguous set of rooms and dates is available for each date displayed - by default.  This would translate to running 30+ searches and processing all 30 search results just to display the calendar view initially.  This approach would significantly slow down the calendar viewing experience right now.  It's something we can add to the enhancement list - but this would require both back office and front office changes - and the back office team is still running waterfall - not agile - so any back office changes will take much longer to come to fruition.


----------



## ladawgfan

These don’t appear to have been addressed with the current release. Are these an issue for everyone else and does anyone know whether Wyndham has plans to fix these problems?

Still can’t search availability by entering the resort name. Search function is still location based.

There is no ability to sort existing reservations by resort or date. For those of us with multiple reservations, it’s extremely frustrating to have to page through existing reservations 3 at a time until the reservation you are looking for appears.

Upcoming reservations continue to show multiple reservations for the same location, dates, and confirmation number, while other existing reservations are not shown at all.

Can no longer add point protection to an existing reservation online. Need to call a VC to get this done.


----------



## kaljor

With the return of an availability calendar, I am a happy camper.  Without that, my booking experience was miserable.  As others above me have posted, there are a couple of differences from the prior one, but at least I can make it work.  I still don't see that the new website offers a big improvement, but It's fine.  I have nothing left to complain about, I can use the site and that's all that matters to me.

Thank you again, to Hitchhiker and Richelle (and anyone else who helped)  for this amazing project, and for gaining the respect from the Wyndham folks so they took the owner's concerns seriously.  You have really helped a whole lot of folks here.


----------



## HitchHiker71

dlehrhart said:


> These don’t appear to have been addressed with the current release. Are these an issue for everyone else and does anyone know whether Wyndham has plans to fix these problems?
> 
> Still can’t search availability by entering the resort name. Search function is still location based.



There is a solution in the works for this item, but there is no date yet.



> There is no ability to sort existing reservations by resort or date. For those of us with multiple reservations, it’s extremely frustrating to have to page through existing reservations 3 at a time until the reservation you are looking for appears.



Are you referring to the Upcoming Vacations view?  Or the Transaction History view?  I can view existing reservations by date in the Transaction History for example.  

How many reservations do you have actually have?  I have nine reservations at present for example, and own 1.4MM points.  



> Upcoming reservations continue to show multiple reservations for the same location, dates, and confirmation number, while other existing reservations are not shown at all.



Clear your browser cache.  We've seen improvements after this latest release, however a browser cache clear is usually required to see the improvements as much of this data is cached.



> Can no longer add point protection to an existing reservation online. Need to call a VC to get this done.



Yes we have this on our tracking list as regression item #5 and we hope to see a fix in July timeframe, subject to change.


----------



## bnoble

HitchHiker71 said:


> Have you cleared your browser cache? If not, try doing so and then let us know the result. At what point in the process do you receive this prompt? As soon as you click on the Deposit Points button?


Yes, and yes. Cache and history completely cleared on Safari, and as soon as I click on the Deposit Points button in the RCI panel. I have a chrome installation I rarely if ever use. I will check that too. (Edited to add: same result)


----------



## comicbookman

bnoble said:


> Yes, and yes. Cache and history completely cleared on Safari, and as soon as I click on the Deposit Points button in the RCI panel. I have a chrome installation I rarely if ever use. I will check that too. (Edited to add: same result)


This is now fixed and working foe me.  I was able to deposit points to 2021.  previously I was getting the same "Not enough points" error


----------



## HitchHiker71

bnoble said:


> Looks like it is still not working for me. Screen shots below.
> 
> View attachment 22541
> 
> View attachment 22542



I could be wrong, but AFAIK you cannot deposit future use year points, nor could you on the old Voyager site.  Is that what you're trying to do here?


----------



## paxsarah

HitchHiker71 said:


> I could be wrong, but AFAIK you cannot deposit future use year points, nor could you on the old Voyager site.  Is that what you're trying to do here?


To RCI you can deposit future use year points 10 months in advance. (You cannot use Points Deposit on future year points.)


----------



## paxsarah

HitchHiker71 said:


> This approach would significantly slow down the calendar viewing experience right now.


It's a tradeoff between the calendar's initial load slowing down, or a user potentially clicking on multiple check-in dates and receiving the message that they won't work. The latter could easily take longer and be more frustrating than the former. I don't actually know which would be a better solution for the user.

Part of the issue is that say 9 months out, most check-in dates are probably viable and a user will more likely find something acceptable on the first or second try. In that timeframe, the slow load of the initial calendar may not result in an actual benefit to the user. But closer in or during the discount period, there might be 15 nights showing available but only 3 viable stays starting on those dates. A slower calendar load will likely pay off for the user who doesn't need to click on multiple check-in dates that don't work. So the real tradeoff is between helping the second user's experience at the expense of the first user's experience.


----------



## Manzana

Looks like I can back out of a reservation


----------



## HitchHiker71

paxsarah said:


> To RCI you can deposit future use year points 10 months in advance. (You cannot use Points Deposit on future year points.)



Did this function exist on Voyager? I don’t believe it did but I’m not a big RCI user either hence the ask. It makes a difference in so far as priority is concerned. One is a regression, one is an enhancement. Regressions are always higher priority. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paxsarah

HitchHiker71 said:


> Did this function exist on Voyager? I don’t believe it did but I’m not a big RCI user either hence the ask. It makes a difference in so far as priority is concerned. One is a regression, one is an enhancement. Regressions are always higher priority.


It did exist. I'm trying to figure out if I personally actually deposited future year points to RCI during Voyager, and I can't remember. I know I at least went into the dialog partway into the process, and it provided the ability to choose which use year (current or next) to deposit points from.

Edit: I'm pretty sure I did not complete a future year deposit myself, because my 2020 exchange was made with transferred points, my 2018 exchange was made in the first two months of 2018 (so I couldn't have deposited future year points for it), and my 2017 exchanges were made prior to Voyager.


----------



## bnoble

HitchHiker71 said:


> Did this function exist on Voyager?


I believe so. As with @paxsarah i remember being able to select either from the current or the next UY as long as I was within tem months of the latter.


----------



## bnoble

comicbookman said:


> This is now fixed and working foe me.  I was able to deposit points to 2021.  previously I was getting the same "Not enough points" error


I was trying to deposit to RCI, not internally to a future UY.


----------



## comicbookman

bnoble said:


> I was trying to deposit to RCI, not internally to a future UY.



Both were broken for me initially.  The RCI deposit let me get to the last step (where I then aborted)


----------



## Richelle

bnoble said:


> Yes, and yes. Cache and history completely cleared on Safari, and as soon as I click on the Deposit Points button in the RCI panel. I have a chrome installation I rarely if ever use. I will check that too. (Edited to add: same result)



Does this happen on other devices?  Do you have contracts with different use years?


----------



## Richelle

comicbookman said:


> Both were broken for me initially.  The RCI deposit let me get to the last step (where I then aborted)


Same here.  Both Points deposit feature and deposit RCI gave me that message.  They both work for me now.  I did two test deposits into next year and verified they went through and that the points total updated on both years.  I did one test deposit into RCI successfully.


----------



## Sandi Bo

HitchHiker71 said:


> It's a 15 minute timeout - the same timeout you see whenever clicking "book" that appears on the screen as a countdown indicator.


Is there any option to cancel an inprogress booking?  Or once started we cannot cancel and start a new booking?  Has anybody figured anything out on that (I think it's on the regression list, wondering if anyone figured anything out in this area that would be helpful or if our accounts are essentially in a 15 minute lock)?


----------



## r4rab

Eric B said:


> Ok; I got it to work using Chrome.  Seems like Safari is an issue for this update.
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the availability calendar for a resort by going to the resort page; there should be a button where it used to ask you to enter dates to check for availability.



Thanks! Yesterday I was not seeing the button but this morning I am. In the same location I had a notification box that I was ineligible to book the selected resort (even though I had previously stayed there).


----------



## HitchHiker71

Sandi Bo said:


> Is there any option to cancel an inprogress booking?  Or once started we cannot cancel and start a new booking?  Has anybody figured anything out on that (I think it's on the regression list, wondering if anyone figured anything out in this area that would be helpful or if our accounts are essentially in a 15 minute lock)?



You're correct it is on our regression list as item #4, fix estimated for June release.  I know Wyndham has been working on this item back a browser "back button" approach - but I would prefer a "Cancel" button that appears somewhere as opposed to using the back button.  The back button on my iPhone does now appear to work - whereas before it did not.  I will keep this on our list and hold out for an actual "cancel" button.


----------



## HitchHiker71

bnoble said:


> I believe so. As with @paxsarah i remember being able to select either from the current or the next UY as long as I was within tem months of the latter.



In either case if this is allowable via the program rules then we can input an enhancement specifically for RCI deposits.  I will add this to our list.


----------



## Manzana

Sandi Bo said:


> Is there any option to cancel an inprogress booking?  Or once started we cannot cancel and start a new booking?  Has anybody figured anything out on that (I think it's on the regression list, wondering if anyone figured anything out in this area that would be helpful or if our accounts are essentially in a 15 minute lock)?


I was able to back out and make another reservation instantly.  I believe this has been fixed


----------



## vv813

Appreciate you doing the work with Wyndham.  Do you know if in the works where you could go in and have all reservations, dates, type of unit and whose name is on reservation.
This was available under the old system and it was nice to be able to see at a glance.  Also I used it as a recap page at the end of the year of what travels we did or who we may have been with.
I have put this in their feedback page and I am not very technical so I don't know if I am expressing myself correctly but I am sure that others may feel the same way and could share their input


----------



## Sandi Bo

vv813 said:


> Appreciate you doing the work with Wyndham.  Do you know if in the works where you could go in and have all reservations, dates, type of unit and whose name is on reservation.
> This was available under the old system and it was nice to be able to see at a glance.  Also I used it as a recap page at the end of the year of what travels we did or who we may have been with.
> I have put this in their feedback page and I am not very technical so I don't know if I am expressing myself correctly but I am sure that others may feel the same way and could share their input


It would also be nice to know what owner booked the reservation (in addition to the items noted above).  Not just nice to know, pretty important when you are using the same account and have multiple owners booking reservations.


----------



## Sandi Bo

HitchHiker71 said:


> You're correct it is on our regression list as item #4, fix estimated for June release.  I know Wyndham has been working on this item back a browser "back button" approach - but I would prefer a "Cancel" button that appears somewhere as opposed to using the back button.  The back button on my iPhone does now appear to work - whereas before it did not.  I will keep this on our list and hold out for an actual "cancel" button.


Agree 100%.  Glad to hear the back button is working now. And would love to see a cancel button in the future.   Thanks for all your work on this.


----------



## HitchHiker71

vv813 said:


> Appreciate you doing the work with Wyndham.  Do you know if in the works where you could go in and have all reservations, dates, type of unit and whose name is on reservation.
> This was available under the old system and it was nice to be able to see at a glance.  Also I used it as a recap page at the end of the year of what travels we did or who we may have been with.
> I have put this in their feedback page and I am not very technical so I don't know if I am expressing myself correctly but I am sure that others may feel the same way and could share their input



This is partially addressed in regression item #21, however I've since had another idea on how to approach this in a way that would allow owners to customize the Transaction History view specific to their needs.  I'm adding an item to the enhancement list today to capture my idea.  Essentially - the transaction history section is table data - that lists specific field data.  Beyond the default fields displayed today - offer an owner configurable column manager.  So each owner can configure the columns they would like to have appear in this view.  You can them move the columns around - and sort by each column by simply clicking on the column itself (which would switch between ascending, descending, and none).  This way each owner can customize the Transaction History view as they see fit - and change it at any time as needed - adding or removing columnar data that is or is not important to them.  I've added this as enhancement #24 on our list.


----------



## chapjim

HitchHiker71 said:


> This is partially addressed in regression item #21, however I've since had another idea on how to approach this in a way that would allow owners to customize the Transaction History view specific to their needs.  I'm adding an item to the enhancement list today to capture my idea.  Essentially - the transaction history section is table data - that lists specific field data.  Beyond the default fields displayed today - offer an owner configurable column manager.  So each owner can configure the columns they would like to have appear in this view.  You can them move the columns around - and sort by each column by simply clicking on the column itself (which would switch between ascending, descending, and none).  This way each owner can customize the Transaction History view as they see fit - and change it at any time as needed - adding or removing columnar data that is or is not important to them.  I've added this as enhancement #24 on our list.



That would be awesome!  Even awesom-er would be the ability to save one's custom report.


----------



## Sandi Bo

HitchHiker71 said:


> You're correct it is on our regression list as item #4, fix estimated for June release.  I know Wyndham has been working on this item back a browser "back button" approach - but I would prefer a "Cancel" button that appears somewhere as opposed to using the back button.  The back button on my iPhone does now appear to work - whereas before it did not.  I will keep this on our list and hold out for an actual "cancel" button.


Today I logged in and 1st thing I did was initiate a booking, the 15 min clock started.  I used the back button, it logged me out and when I logged back in I'm back in the middle of my -- the 15 min clock.  Essentially had my account tied up for 15 min (unless I wanted to complete the booking). :-(


----------



## Sandi Bo

HitchHiker71 said:


> This is partially addressed in regression item #21, however I've since had another idea on how to approach this in a way that would allow owners to customize the Transaction History view specific to their needs.  I'm adding an item to the enhancement list today to capture my idea.  Essentially - the transaction history section is table data - that lists specific field data.  Beyond the default fields displayed today - offer an owner configurable column manager.  So each owner can configure the columns they would like to have appear in this view.  You can them move the columns around - and sort by each column by simply clicking on the column itself (which would switch between ascending, descending, and none).  This way each owner can customize the Transaction History view as they see fit - and change it at any time as needed - adding or removing columnar data that is or is not important to them.  I've added this as enhancement #24 on our list.


Love the idea, sounds like awesome functionality.  In the interim, it sure would be nice if they would show us the basic data currently missing.


----------



## paxsarah

paxsarah said:


> It's a tradeoff between the calendar's initial load slowing down, or a user potentially clicking on multiple check-in dates and receiving the message that they won't work. The latter could easily take longer and be more frustrating than the former. I don't actually know which would be a better solution for the user.
> 
> Part of the issue is that say 9 months out, most check-in dates are probably viable and a user will more likely find something acceptable on the first or second try. In that timeframe, the slow load of the initial calendar may not result in an actual benefit to the user. But closer in or during the discount period, there might be 15 nights showing available but only 3 viable stays starting on those dates. A slower calendar load will likely pay off for the user who doesn't need to click on multiple check-in dates that don't work. So the real tradeoff is between helping the second user's experience at the expense of the first user's experience.



Just to revisit this, even if the functionality isn’t changed, the messaging around why there appears to be availability but then there’s no stay available when you choose a check-in date needs to be clarified. People just don’t understand it. I see this kind of message in the Facebook groups almost daily.


----------



## Eric B

paxsarah said:


> Just to revisit this, even if the functionality isn’t changed, the messaging around why there appears to be availability but then there’s no stay available when you choose a check-in date needs to be clarified. People just don’t understand it. I see this kind of message in the Facebook groups almost daily.
> View attachment 22700



If I ran a business that offered an availability search that I had to set up to apologize for providing misleading results to the users, I would do my darnedest to try to fix the search instead of apologizing.  It's not a terrible place to be if you're in the IT business and trying to set up a simple and fast interface for availability searches.  Looking at the big picture, though, that's not the business Wyndham is in.  That's the problem with stovepiped organizations; they have a tendency to suboptimize the performance of the collective mission because of the needs of individual components.  This implementation of the availability calendar seems like an example of that problem.


----------



## Cyrus24

I'll take this flaw over not having a calendar at all, people just need a little education.  I'd always check the accessible units, as there probably is continuous availability in one of those units.  Do I advocate taking an accessible unit when not needed.  NO.  But, if that is all that is available, it's fair game.


----------



## Eric B

Cyrus24 said:


> I'll take this flaw over not having a calendar at all, people just need a little education.  I'd always check the accessible units, as there probably is continuous availability in one of those units.  Do I advocate taking an accessible unit when not needed.  NO.  But, if that is all that is available, it's fair game.



I agree with you in part; despite its flaws, the calendar does serve a valuable function for me.  I just think it's bad customer service to set up an interface that is fated to provide inaccurate information and count on public relations or customer education to get people to accept its limitations.  I understand why it's happening and why it would be difficult to correct, but this is an example of not listening to the voice of the consumer.


----------



## Cyrus24

Eric B said:


> just think it's bad customer service to set up an interface that is fated to provide inaccurate information and count on public relations or customer education to get people to accept its limitations.


I've learned to manage my expectations with Wyndham.  Supposedly, it was the complaints on availability not being 'real' that led Wyndham to ax the calendar this go around.  Agree, poor customer service, but, I'm so happy it's back that I plan on monitoring my complaints for a while.


----------



## HitchHiker71

paxsarah said:


> Just to revisit this, even if the functionality isn’t changed, the messaging around why there appears to be availability but then there’s no stay available when you choose a check-in date needs to be clarified. People just don’t understand it. I see this kind of message in the Facebook groups almost daily.
> View attachment 22700



The AC is behaving in the exact same manner as the Voyager based AC behaved before - so there is no change in functionality in this respect.  Any solution requires changes to the back office components - which will be months in the making - it's not just a front office website change in other words.  The team that runs the back office is still using waterfall management methods - as opposed to agile sprints - so we're not going to see any changes in the near term.  The asks are in however, so I anticipate fall timeframe for any changes in scope.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Cyrus24 said:


> I'll take this flaw over not having a calendar at all, people just need a little education.  I'd always check the accessible units, as there probably is continuous availability in one of those units.  Do I advocate taking an accessible unit when not needed.  NO.  But, if that is all that is available, it's fair game.



The core problem in attempting to do what is being asked here is that, with the current back office system, basically the AC would have to submit a date based search for each day of the month displayed.  The back office system, when it receives the call for the AC display, provides the initial search result back that displays what we will call "rough availability", and then once you click on a specific start date, it performs another search at that moment and then returns back search results that, in this case, show the "no contiguous stay" result.  Using the back office as it is today, this would mean the AC would have to submit 30+ searches, just to initially display the AC - which was looked at - and was declined by the back office team due to performance constraints.  To offer up this function, the back office system needs to be changed to actually build and maintain new search indices that would have this data readily accessible and returnable in the resultsets such that the AC could then pull that data easily and display only dates that have contiguous availability.  This is on Wyndham's radar - but it's not going to happen until fall timeframe best estimate.


----------



## Eric B

HitchHiker71 said:


> The core problem in attempting to do what is being asked here is that, with the current back office system, basically the AC would have to submit a date based search for each day of the month displayed.  The back office system, when it receives the call for the AC display, provides the initial search result back that displays what we will call "rough availability", and then once you click on a specific start date, it performs another search at that moment and then returns back search results that, in this case, show the "no contiguous stay" result.  Using the back office as it is today, this would mean the AC would have to submit 30+ searches, just to initially display the AC - which was looked at - and was declined by the back office team due to performance constraints.  To offer up this function, the back office system needs to be changed to actually build and maintain new search indices that would have this data readily accessible and returnable in the resultsets such that the AC could then pull that data easily and display only dates that have contiguous availability.  This is on Wyndham's radar - but it's not going to happen until fall timeframe best estimate.



Great to hear that they are considering including the functionality.  Last I saw on here wasn't as optimistic.  As I see it, the option of doing the individual day searches on the back office system to build the calendar might not be the best way to accomplish things; it would result in a calendar display of what check in days are available in the month, which does respond to one way of framing the "ask."  If they subdivided the categories of suite types instead, the display would wind up being of days for which a particular subcategory of a suite would be available, which would allow someone to quickly figure out that for the month of XXX, a room would be available between day Y and day Z - the other option only conveys the information that a room would be available for the minimum booking period.  My personal preference would be the latter type of option as it provides more information for less interaction.


----------



## paxsarah

HitchHiker71 said:


> The AC is behaving in the exact same manner as the Voyager based AC behaved before - so there is no change in functionality in this respect.


And I repeatedly answered the same question on FB regarding the Voyager-based AC's behavior in the past as well. 

I think sometimes we forget that even a casual TUG owner is miles ahead in comprehension of the overall system than your average owner like many of the owners on the FB groups. (Of course, there are quite a few knowledgeable helpers on FB as well, but so many of the owners know very little about how their ownership works.) We get why the availability calendar behaves the way it does. Even if we'd like it changed for our own convenience, we do understand what it's doing and how to use it in its current state. The type of FB inquiry I posted above is super common. It is not intuitive to people that if you show them an availability calendar with clickable dates, that many of those dates won't yield a valid check-in date. Based on their posts, it's clear some don't realize that you will actually get better results (or fewer false positives) by narrowing down your unit size to a single size at a time, rather than searching for all unit sizes at once. That's why I brought it back up, since it didn't seem likely that the functionality would be changed (or at least not for quite a while), that the messaging/explanations on the availability calendar page could somehow be updated to manage users' expectations and lessen their confusion.


----------



## HitchHiker71

paxsarah said:


> And I repeatedly answered the same question on FB regarding the Voyager-based AC's behavior in the past as well.
> 
> I think sometimes we forget that even a casual TUG owner is miles ahead in comprehension of the overall system than your average owner like many of the owners on the FB groups. (Of course, there are quite a few knowledgeable helpers on FB as well, but so many of the owners know very little about how their ownership works.) We get why the availability calendar behaves the way it does. Even if we'd like it changed for our own convenience, we do understand what it's doing and how to use it in its current state. The type of FB inquiry I posted above is super common. It is not intuitive to people that if you show them an availability calendar with clickable dates, that many of those dates won't yield a valid check-in date. Based on their posts, it's clear some don't realize that you will actually get better results (or fewer false positives) by narrowing down your unit size to a single size at a time, rather than searching for all unit sizes at once. That's why I brought it back up, since it didn't seem likely that the functionality would be changed (or at least not for quite a while), that the messaging/explanations on the availability calendar page could somehow be updated to manage users' expectations and lessen their confusion.



Agreed on all points.  A great many folks out on the FB groups that we admin/moderate don't understand how the availability calendar works.  I added an actual item to our enhancement list for this as follows:


----------



## Sandi Bo

HitchHiker71 said:


> Agreed on all points.  A great many folks out on the FB groups that we admin/moderate don't understand how the availability calendar works.  I added an actual item to our enhancement list for this as follows:
> 
> View attachment 22722


I never minded that it showed me all available dates, even if they weren't contiguous.  If was just one night, I liked knowing that, because once within 2 weeks I could book the one night.  And, yes, sometimes I would be on at midnight on day 14 so I could grab it.  If > 14 days out and I tried to select it, if I remember correctly, we'd get a message saying the minimum of 2 days wasn't available.  That made sense. At some point people need to understand the rules.

*Update to my comments, reading a little more here... I never thought the accessible was the culprit as far as units appearing available when they weren't.  Presidential versus deluxe, PR vs, Pres, Deluxe versus lockoffs.  Lots of reasons there could be 2 bedrooms everyday, but not the same exact 2 bedroom.  And as @hitchhiker said, that is how it worked with Voyager.  I agree it's not optimum, but I'd rather see the possibility of something versus not have it show because it's not contiguous.


----------



## Richelle

Sandi Bo said:


> I never minded that it showed me all available dates, even if they weren't contiguous.  If was just one night, I liked knowing that, because once within 2 weeks I could book the one night.  And, yes, sometimes I would be on at midnight on day 14 so I could grab it.  If > 14 days out and I tried to select it, if I remember correctly, we'd get a message saying the minimum of 2 days wasn't available.  That made sense. At some point people need to understand the rules.
> 
> *Update to my comments, reading a little more here... I never thought the accessible was the culprit as far as units appearing available when they weren't.  Presidential versus deluxe, PR vs, Pres, Deluxe versus lockoffs.  Lots of reasons there could be 2 bedrooms everyday, but not the same exact 2 bedroom.  And as @hitchhiker said, that is how it worked with Voyager.  I agree it's not optimum, but I'd rather see the possibility of something versus not have it show because it's not contiguous.



Agreed.  As annoying as it is, I would like to see that something is available, then show me nothing because there isn't a one-bedroom of any type available for a full week.  I could always try booking half my booking in a suite and the other half in a deluxe.  However, as much of an administrative nightmare as it might be, I hope one day they could find an easy way to give us the ability to filter for a deluxe, suite, presidental, etc.  That would solve a lot of these issues but would create an extra "click" that people are complaining about.  Having to do more clicks then they did before.


----------



## paxsarah

Richelle said:


> As annoying as it is, I would like to see that something is available, then show me nothing because there isn't a one-bedroom of any type available for a full week. I could always try booking half my booking in a suite and the other half in a deluxe.



I certainly wasn't suggesting for it to only show full weeks - simply a viable stay. That would include single nights inside 14 days, 2-night stays in Express and outside of prime season in Standard, or 3-night stays in prime during Standard and ARP. You wouldn't see single nights at 10 months that look like possible check-ins but aren't. The only thing you'd truly be missing, it seems, would be if you were stalking a single night outside of 14 days, you wouldn't be able to see it until 14 days. It would still allow you to see and piece together multiple viable shorter stays in different units.


----------



## MaryBella7

paxsarah said:


> I certainly wasn't suggesting for it to only show full weeks - simply a viable stay. That would include single nights inside 14 days, 2-night stays in Express and outside of prime season in Standard, or 3-night stays in prime during Standard and ARP. You wouldn't see single nights at 10 months that look like possible check-ins but aren't. The only thing you'd truly be missing, it seems, would be if you were stalking a single night outside of 14 days, you wouldn't be able to see it until 14 days. It would still allow you to see and piece together multiple viable shorter stays in different units.


As someone who has stalked one night several times, I like seeing it


----------



## paxsarah

Maybe there could be a checkbox at the top of the calendar with something like "Show only valid check-in nights based on booking window/season." It could default to all individual available nights, thereby relieving the system of the load of automatically doing all those calculations, as well as allowing people stalking single nights in advance to see them, but anyone who doesn't want to click half the nights of the calendar to see which ones are valid could accomplish that by checking the box.


----------



## PHXwyndham

Also noticed that it doesn't work with Chrome.  When using Firefox it works great I was able to book using Firefox.


----------



## Richelle

PHXwyndham said:


> Also noticed that it doesn't work with Chrome. When using Firefox it works great I was able to book using Firefox.



It does work with Chrome. I use Chrome almost exclusively on my desktop and Safari on my iPhone. Tried it with chrome on my iPhone too. No issues. Verify you have the most up to date version and clear your browser cache. If that doesn’t work, let us know what the issue is that you’re seeing.


----------



## Melder

It would be nice if there was a filter to show only Wyndham resorts in the search results.  I'm not interested in Worldmark, so it's unnecessary noise to sort through for me.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Melder said:


> It would be nice if there was a filter to show only Wyndham resorts in the search results.  I'm not interested in Worldmark, so it's unnecessary noise to sort through for me.


And, I think already mentioned, not accurate. The Worldmark's show up regardless if they are available or not.  Talk about noise!  I thought I read the Wyndham system doesn't have access to the Worldmark inventory.   When things were first opening back up and we were seeing Worldmark's I called Club Pass. Because you have to call to book those using Club Pass.  I called Club Pass and they weren't available.  If I remember correctly you can't book those less than 2 weeks in advance.  So really a lot of wasted time chasing stuff that wasn't available.

Agree - a filter to show only Wyndham or to exclude Worldmark make a lot of sense.


----------



## capital city

Melder said:


> It would be nice if there was a filter to show only Wyndham resorts in the search results.  I'm not interested in Worldmark, so it's unnecessary noise to sort through for me.


 
It lacks so many easy features but has all the Worldmark resorts listed with Club pass...  Service or Sales, Service or sales? What brings the ceo happy stockholders and million dollar bonuses? Everyone has their priorities


----------



## paxsarah

Worldmark resorts should only be listed below a break with some sort of language like, "For additional vacation options, call 800-251-8736 to check availability at the following Club Pass Resorts." They should be visually separated from the actual Wyndham results, since they are not search results for the chosen dates, just suggestions.


----------



## geist1223

There are also mix-mashing things on the Worldmark Home Page. When they list the open resorts the List shows all Worldmark and all Wyndham Resorts. So Worldmark folks have read through the whole list to find the Worldmark Resorts that are open. Is Wyndham getting lazy or is it their normal incompetence?


----------



## CO skier

geist1223 said:


> There are also mix-mashing things on the Worldmark Home Page. When they list the open resorts the List shows all Worldmark and all Wyndham Resorts. So Worldmark folks have read through the whole list to find the Worldmark Resorts that are open. Is Wyndham getting lazy or is it their normal incompetence?


Sorry.  What are you Moaning about?

There are very few "mish-mash" resorts, and it is very easy to choose the resort of interest and ignore the Wyndham resort there.


----------



## geist1223

CO skier said:


> Sorry.  What are you Moaning about?
> 
> There are very few "mish-mash" resorts, and it is very easy to choose the resort of interest and ignore the Wyndham resort there.




Because it makes a very long list you have to go through.


----------



## Eric B

Wyndham gets a $99 fee for booking club pass resorts.  IMHO it’s neither laziness nor incompetence that explains why they include Wyndham resorts on the WorldMark site’s listing of resort status.  Instead it is enlightened self-interest that motivates them to advertise what they have to book for a fee.  I would do it, too, in order to facilitate those bookings and to better serve my clientele if I were in their position.  You do have the inexpensive option of recognizing the different designations of Club Wyndham resorts and WorldMark resorts on the list and scrolling past the ones that don’t interest you, after all; this presentation does, however, provide useful information to those that are inclined to use Club pass.


----------



## sjdanb

Npat12 said:


> It’s been a couple weeks since I signed into the website. To my surprise I signed on this morning and the website has changed. I don’t care for the new website at all. Very blah and basic. I thought I would come on here to see if there was any discussion on it and didn’t see nothing. Which I thought was odd.


Here are many of my edited excerpts of comments I have sent to Wyndham on their Feedback form since 4/25/20.  Still, I'm sorry for its its length and the repetition of many of my comments.  I would imagine others may have made the same comments.  I would appreciate your comments and suggestions.  Thank you.
I hated the new website at first and it still has many problems that need to be fixed, but I slowly am getting used to it.
7/17/20
Thank you for your  notice to automatically cancel my reservation.  I appreciate this information.  I have another reservation coming up for SF, so I will be looking for any notice from you to see if it will be cancelled.  I would appreciate the resort and dates in the subject line.
My wife's cell phone also received this information, but the phone notice didn't state the necessary information for us to know which resort was being cancelled.  The name and dates for the resort should be included in the communication.
These definitely are crazy times, and I do appreciate everything Wyndham is doing to try to make these times more bearable.  Your information is appreciated and necessary.
Unfortunately, I am not at all happy with the new website.  It still has many problems that need to be fixed and other functions that need to be renovated and improved.  When it works properly, I am beginning to adjust to its nuances, finding out some of its hidden functions, etc; but it isn't as functional or as useful as the previous one.
We do need clarification about our transfer of Shell points to Wyndham points, which took place back in 2019.  We still are paying for our Shell account, even though we thought it was totally cancelled and all fees, etc. for the transfer and points would be in a new/ or existing Wyndham account.  Please explain.  Thank you.
7/15/20
Star Island resort is located in Orlando, not Miami- location needs to be corrected!  This mistake has been there, everytime I have checked on this resort.
7/7/20
It certainly would be great to be able to see an entire month's availability for specific resorts one really wants to book; for instance, Oceanside and South Lake Tahoe.  With the inept functionality of your current, one could spend hours trying to figure out if there is any segment of availability for these resorts (and other resorts).  
By the way, after much wasted time and frustration in finding 
the only 3 days I could find for Oceanside, and then more consternation and frustration when your website wouldn't allow me to make the booking; finally, after a period of time and refreshing the website, it finally worked and I was able to make that specific booking and then a couple of other attached ones. 
But, I hate having to go to all of this trouble and wasted time to take care of it (and being at the mercy of this damn new website)
As with your previous website, I want to be able to view the entire month's availability for the resort I would like to book.  Your new procedure of having to put in specific dates is an extraordinary waste of my time.  It is so frustrating not to be able to see the 3,4,5,6,7...day segments that might be available.  Please return this feature.  Actually, please return your previous website, which was so much more efficient than this new one.  I do not understand why you have this new one, when I finally felt that I could navigate somewhat quite effectively on the previous one.  Please explain.  Please fix this new one or give us back the old one.  Thank you.
7/1/20
When trying to book Vino Bello, many times, for varying date segments, website just keeps whirling but doesn't show availability of any kind, actually doesn't show anything of any kind. This has been a common problem with Vino Bello and with some other resorts. You need to show explanations or get this situation fixed.  This is just another example of problems with your new website. Thank you.
Same problem for Oceanside as for my previous note for Vino Bello.  This time, at least, two things, 0 Resorts, shows up, but not other information, no other resort possibilities.  Website obviously is not working/ functioning and this is quite frustrating a waste of your owners' time.  Things need to be fixed; better yet, go back to previous website.  Thank you.
My previous feedback today:  When trying to book Vino Bello, many times, for varying date segments, website just keeps whirling but doesn't show availability of any kind, actually doesn't show anything of any kind. This has been a common problem with Vino Bello and with some other resorts. You need to show explanations or get this situation fixed.  This is just another example of problems with your new website. Thank you.
See above notes.  I'm giving up right now.  I've wasted too much time, as it is.
7/7/20
As with your previous website, I want to be able to view the entire month's availability for the resort I would like to book.  Your new procedure of having to put in specific dates is an extraordinary waste of my time.  It is so frustrating not to be able to see the 3,4,5,6,7...day segments that might be available.  Please return this feature.  Actually, please return your previous website, which was so much more efficient than this new one.  I do not understand why you have this new one, when I finally felt that I could navigate somewhat quite effectively on the previous one.  Please explain.  Please fix this new one or give us back the old one.  Thank you.
7/7/20
Crazy website is not allowing me to submit my booking for the following reservation:
I have been searching for an hour or so for an Oceanside availability, and now this happens.  This problem has happened before, and, sometimes, when I do the entire reservation process again, the submittal and other info page show up.  This situation is utterly frustrating and obviously could result in my not being able to book this reservation, since it probably will not be in the system or someone else may grab it.  Please advise.  Thank you.
6/27/20
I was so happy to see the change you seemed to have made, "See Calendar", which allows me to see all of the available date for booking a resort.  This was true for Vino Bello and, I believe, for Angel's Camp.  Then I wanted to book Oceanside Pier and your website shows nothing.  Why not "See Calendar" for Oceanside Pier?  Please explain.
I was planning to make the following reservation, and I got kicked off to log in again.  Then, I got this below but with no place to submit to book it:  COUNTDOWN TIMER
To reserve the suite selected, please complete your booking within 15 minutes.
Also, now I'm not getting the "See Calendar" to check out the month's availability for all resorts.  Please explain.
After trying again, submitting booking for Dolphin's Cove for 8/4-7, proper screen for booking appeared and I was able to book this reservation.  Obviously, your new website has numerous problems, which I assume you are fixing.  Please do "See Calendar" function for all selected resorts.  Thank you.
6/12/20
Your website says I have no upcoming vacations/ reservations, but that is absolutely incorrect.  I have numerous bookings for the end of this year; and the beginning; and in February; and in March.
What is happening with your new website?
6/14/20
Trying to make the following Canterbury reservation w/ the 2BR Pres upgrade and there is no place to continue making the booking.  Please explain.  Thank you.
This new website is a tremendous headache and a huge waste of my time.  I need a fast, efficient, comprehensive view of the availability for any resort I choose to visit, and the same view for other resorts I might wish to connect to any reservation I make.  In addition to being a failure for the above features, it also is lacking in many other procedures, which your previous website had.
6/10/20
This new website is impossible to use.  If a whole week is available, there should be some 3,4,5,6 day availability.  Selecting locations, dates, availability, sequencing and connecting together dates for vacations, etc. are very difficult, almost impossible to navigate.  This new website doesn't rate with the one you replaced.  Please bring back all the functions and utility of the previous one.  Thank you.
5/25/20
When you call by telephone to say you are going to cancel my reservation, you need to give the details:  dates, location, etc
I want to be able to see availability for entire months at a time.  I want the same booking functions that your previous website offered.  This new unexpected website doesn't offer the transparency and efficient usability of the previous one.  It took me a long time to learn to use and appreciate the previous website, and please bring back all of its features.
I want to see all the dates and the availability at the same time.  I don't want to have to put in different options over and over again.  I want to see the availability of which consecutive  3 to 14 sections of each week and what kind of accommodations with their required points are there.  This new website has taken away the best features of the previous website.  Why was the previous one changed?  This new website is terrible, compared with the previous one.
This new website makes it impossible to see if there might be 3,4,5,6 consecutive days available to book.  It make it impossible to quickly see the possibilities of piecing together vacations.  It is a disaster.  Give me back the functionality of selecting/ showing all availability for each selected resort for each month.  This new website doesn't offer any functionality for seeing/ selecting/ booking different availability choices for one location, let alone when one wants to connect dates for other resort locations.  Please restore this most effective, worthwhile feature.  Thank you.
When one chooses "My dates are flexible", all the dates that are available for any resort chosen should be shown.  Your "flexible" option doesn't offer any flexibility at all.  This new website is terrible and totally inefficient for past owners who finally learned how to effectively use the previous website, which offered a lot of flexibility.  Please replace this new, unwelcomed, worthless website with the previous one.  Thank you.
This new website right now is worthless to me.  It will take forever to make useful, efficient, smart reservations for my vacation and travel planning for this coming year and for the following year.
5/20/20
I want to see an entire month at a time, as your previous website allowed.  A person who has a very flexible schedule and really doesn't have specific dates in mind for traveling needs to see the entire availability for various locations; also for making back to back reservations in locations, to be able to plan a trip before booking any resorts.  This new website is totally unacceptable in regard to what I just detailed.  The previous website was very satisfactory in allowing one to do intensive travel planning, to be able to seen resort availability over a period of time, in relation to other nearby or desired resort availability.  I am really disappointed that you took away this function.  Please advise.  I can't imagine any astute Wyndham owners who were well versed in your previous websites really useful functions giving their acceptance of this new website.
Also, something else I also disliked about the previous website:  your having the Feedback blue "Feedback" so close to the right hand scroll bar, which makes it easy and frustrating to accidentally hit it and lose everything (the typed text) in the comment box.
I was checking for availability at various resorts, among them Vino Bello and South Lake Tahoe.  I put in some date and only was allowed sometimes seven days, sometimes only 13; but when I selected the close and looked to be able access availability, I got the little "red unaccessible icon" and couldn't access any availability.  I'm afraid, in addition to some other functional frustrations I've noted in previous Feedback comment, your new website has some unbelievable problems.  I certainly hope you're aware of them and working to fix them, plus the previous problems I've expressed to you. 
Why isn't Wyndham Oceanside Pier showing among the 14 resorts shown for the San Diego area?  This is just another incident/ example of problems your new website seems to be exhibiting.  Much needs to be done to correct these problems, in addition to numerous other functionality issues I've notices and reported to you from the moment I found your new website.  Your previous website was much superior to this new one- bring back the old one.  Please explain.
5/17/20
This new website you have given us without any warning or instructions obviously has numerous problems:
Showing resort locations accurately i.e.- it shows Star Island in Miami instead of Pompano Beach)
Won't allow persons to see entire range of date availability at the same time
Doesn't show any availability for Alexandria, VA for dates of 6/28-7/5 and won't allow and different dates for availability
It looks like this new website is going to be frustrating and a new challenge.  It took a very long time to get used to the last website change, which was beginning to make a lot of sense and getting easier to use.  Now, you make a new website with problems to frustrate and confuse everyone.  Why?  
Please explain.
5/17/20
I just sent my critical remarks about not being able to access any availability for Alexandria, even after finally finding it under the wrong name location.  
5/8/20
Whatever you have done to your website is not allowing me to access my account.  Obviously, it is causing me frustration and taking up my time.  So I tried to create a new account, and my name wasn't accepted for me to create a new password, which I really didn't want to do, anyway.  I'll keep trying, but I'm not happy.  When you change things, make sure they don't screw up what is already in your system as to passwords and other necessary information. 
4/25/20
When one thinks about booking a reservation and then changes his mind and leaves the reservation, it should be cancelled; but it continues and keeps one from trying to make another reservation for the same resort.  There should be a cancel button to keep this from happening.  Thank you.


----------



## Richelle

sjdanb said:


> Here are many of my edited excerpts of comments I have sent to Wyndham on their Feedback form since 4/25/20.  Still, I'm sorry for its its length and the repetition of many of my comments.  I would imagine others may have made the same comments.  I would appreciate your comments and suggestions.  Thank you.
> I hated the new website at first and it still has many problems that need to be fixed, but I slowly am getting used to it.



It would help to know which one of these issues is still an issue.  Also, have you cleared your web cache?  A lot of issues have been fixed by clearing your cache.  Also, the older technologies do not play well with the site,  Internet Explorer doesn't work.  Have you tried Chrome or Firefox?  Any iOS older then iOS 12 does not work well.


----------



## boby

HitchHiker71 said:


> Yes, it’s called MVP or Minimum Viable Product and it is intentional:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a Minimum Viable Product (MVP)?
> 
> 
> A Minimum Viable Product is the "version of a new product which allows a team to collect the maximum amount of validated learning about customers with the least effort."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.agilealliance.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what anyone believes, they are using a MVP approach here, by design, which is why feature parity is not important.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Minimal viable product is an important stage for any project. And it practically doesn't matter what technical stack you use. Your positioning and the correct vision of the project are important.


----------



## comicbookman

boby said:


> Minimal viable product is an important stage for any project. And it practically doesn't matter what technical stack you use. Your positioning and the correct vision of the project are important.



MVP is a way for companies to cut down on the costs of testing at the expense of actual customers.


----------



## paxsarah

paxsarah said:


> To RCI you can deposit future use year points 10 months in advance. (You cannot use Points Deposit on future year points.)





bnoble said:


> I believe so. As with @paxsarah i remember being able to select either from the current or the next UY as long as I was within ten months of the latter.





HitchHiker71 said:


> In either case if this is allowable via the program rules then we can input an enhancement specifically for RCI deposits.  I will add this to our list.



I'm bumping this only because I remembered having this discussion and, it being past 3/1/2021, I thought I'd check to see if the website would allow me to deposit 2022 points to RCI. It will not. I only have January UY points, I have points available in both 2021 and 2022, and it does not give me 2022 points as an option to deposit to RCI even though I'm less than 10 months from the start of my 2022 UY. If I want to deposit more points to RCI than I have available for 2021, the only option it gives me is to rent for $12/k.

This is in contradiction to the program guidelines and website, which state, "You can deposit your Club Wyndham points into RCI beginning 10 months prior to your Use Year start date, and up to the last day of your Use Year," as well as "Points from different Use Years can be combined to make a deposit."

This is not an issue for me today, but assuming I deposit my remaining 2021 points to a future year in Wyndham before 3/31 as I plan to, I'll be left with 0 points in 2021. Then, if later this year I want to make an exchange, I would need to deposit points from 2022 to RCI, which is within program guidelines but not currently possible on the website. Of course, I could hold back some points just in case I want to deposit them to RCI - but I shouldn't have to. If I don't decide to make an exchange in RCI, I'd rather those points be in a future Wyndham year than be forced to deposit them to RCI on 12/31.


----------



## bnoble

I am also a January UY, and I see the same thing: I can only select the current UY. I wonder if this is one of those things that calling would fix?


----------



## paxsarah

bnoble said:


> I am also a January UY, and I see the same thing: I can only select the current UY. I wonder if this is one of those things that calling would fix?


Probably what I'll do is call before I do the points deposit to see if they would able to deposit to RCI from 2022 over the phone. If so, I'll points deposit everything. If not, I'll probably hold back 105k, because it seems pretty likely we'll exchange at some point, though not 100% certain.


----------



## paxsarah

paxsarah said:


> I'm bumping this only because I remembered having this discussion and, it being past 3/1/2021, I thought I'd check to see if the website would allow me to deposit 2022 points to RCI. It will not.


This appears to have been fixed.


----------



## Sandy VDH

wrong thread


----------



## FLTravs

Anyone else notice that if you open something in a new tab, it signs you out?  New tabs are helpful if you're trying to search multiple properties at the same time over different dates.  A new tab should carry over whatever token is used to track who's logged in to what session.


----------



## VacayKat

FLTravs said:


> Anyone else notice that if you open something in a new tab, it signs you out?  New tabs are helpful if you're trying to search multiple properties at the same time over different dates.  A new tab should carry over whatever token is used to track who's logged in to what session.


Yep... and about 50% of the time when I try to go to a resort page it logs me out as well. I counted one day, it took 27 recaptcha images for them to authorize me to log in which is super special when I need to do it multiple times in a session. The implementation of their 'security' is flawed.


----------



## FLTravs

VacayKat said:


> Yep... and about 50% of the time when I try to go to a resort page it logs me out as well. I counted one day, it took 27 recaptcha images for them to authorize me to log in which is super special when I need to do it multiple times in a session. The implementation of their 'security' is flawed.



More likely IMO is they haven't sized their server farm appropriately.  Though they should have had enough time to fix that by now.


----------



## Sandi Bo

FLTravs said:


> Anyone else notice that if you open something in a new tab, it signs you out?  New tabs are helpful if you're trying to search multiple properties at the same time over different dates.  A new tab should carry over whatever token is used to track who's logged in to what session.


I don't do that with this new system. Too flakey. Seems like cacheing issues abound and I try not to tempt fate. Cause when it gets confused, you lose. I'm not saying it shouldn't work, but too frustrating for me. If I want to check multiple locations/dates I open a 2nd session in a new browser (so I'll have chrome and firefox open, searching but not booking). If need 3, I use my cell phone.  Pretty high tech, I know...


----------



## FLTravs

Sandi Bo said:


> I don't do that with this new system. Too flakey. Seems like cacheing issues abound and I try not to tempt fate. Cause when it gets confused, you lose. I'm not saying it shouldn't work, but too frustrating for me. If I want to check multiple locations/dates I open a 2nd session in a new browser (so I'll have chrome and firefox open, searching but not booking). If need 3, I use my cell phone.  Pretty high tech, I know...



We just bought in on the 13th, so I was disappointed with a website that has so many obvious flaws.  Still, we'll make the best of it.  Worth it in the end as long as we use it.


----------



## VacayKat

All I can say is that the way I feel about they Wyndham website makes me wish I'd never have to use it again, but to be fair calling customer service is almost more painful.... soooooo... Stuck with it. But we just got back from a mini vacay at the Canterbury and had a great time, so it's not bad once you can get the reservation and on vacay.


----------



## dgalati

Every update has not enhanced the user experience. To be nice I would say it has been a step backwards on each update. Such a inferior website no other company would get away with offering this hand full of bull dung.


----------



## VAlegacy

Noticed assessment is now visible.  Not the pdf form of the mailed one but at least a breakdown of contracts


----------



## HitchHiker71

FLTravs said:


> More likely IMO is they haven't sized their server farm appropriately. Though they should have had enough time to fix that by now.



The website is cloud hosted. There is no server farm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71

FLTravs said:


> Anyone else notice that if you open something in a new tab, it signs you out? New tabs are helpful if you're trying to search multiple properties at the same time over different dates. A new tab should carry over whatever token is used to track who's logged in to what session.



This has been reported previously and captured in our issue tracking sheet that we collaborate with the Wyndham DT team on. It’s a known limitation at this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71

FLTravs said:


> We just bought in on the 13th, so I was disappointed with a website that has so many obvious flaws. Still, we'll make the best of it. Worth it in the end as long as we use it.



Please ensure you use the website feedback mechanism to report any/all issues. This feedback data is reviewed on a regular basis - unlike the previous website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacayKat

VAlegacy said:


> Noticed assessment is now visible.  Not the pdf form of the mailed one but at least a breakdown of contracts


I had to go check to see for myself. That in itself is a miracle.


----------



## HitchHiker71

dgalati said:


> Every update has not enhanced the user experience. To be nice I would say it has been a step backwards on each update. Such a inferior website no other company would get away with offering this hand full of bull dung.



I agree the new website is far from perfect - but there have been a ton of bug fixes over the past 10+ months, and some nice new features like Add Nights for one - which I for one really like - and the site is overall working better than it was when it was introduced prematurely in May 2020 during the initial heights of the pandemic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71

VAlegacy said:


> Noticed assessment is now visible. Not the pdf form of the mailed one but at least a breakdown of contracts



Yes, this was another recent feature add that is a step in the right direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverdollar

HitchHiker71 said:


> I agree the new website is far from perfect - but there have been a ton of bug fixes over the past 10+ months, and some nice new features like Add Nights for one - which I for one really like - and the site is overall working better than it was when it was introduced prematurely in May 2020 during the initial heights of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last year, you provided an extensive worksheet of bugs and fixes on the new website, which I truly appreciated. Would it be possible to update what fixes have been made since then and what still needs to be corrected?


----------



## HitchHiker71

Silverdollar said:


> Last year, you provided an extensive worksheet of bugs and fixes on the new website, which I truly appreciated. Would it be possible to update what fixes have been made since then and what still needs to be corrected?



Yes we can work toward updating the data here on TUG. The data shared here was an excerpt from another source that is still being updated periodically. It takes some work to share it and edit it for public consumption, and I just haven’t had the bandwidth to do so since my company was acquired last fall and my career pathing has demanded most of my attention since that time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati

VacayKat said:


> I had to go check to see for myself. That in itself is a miracle.


I noticed it today it wasn't available yesterday.


----------



## dgalati

HitchHiker71 said:


> I agree the new website is far from perfect - but there have been a ton of bug fixes over the past 10+ months, and some nice new features like Add Nights for one - which I for one really like - and the site is overall working better than it was when it was introduced prematurely in May 2020 during the initial heights of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree some additional features are really great but 10 months to fix multiple bugs is horrible. If your bank or any other company rolled out a new website like this would you stay a customer? Fortunately a few tuggers including yourself contributed a lot of time and energy to help Wyndham correct the inferior product that they rolled out.


----------



## Sandi Bo

HitchHiker71 said:


> Yes we can work toward updating the data here on TUG. The data shared here was an excerpt from another source that is still being updated periodically. It takes some work to share it and edit it for public consumption, and I just haven’t had the bandwidth to do so since my company was acquired last fall and my career pathing has demanded most of my attention since that time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super appreciate your and Richelle's work on this.  I was talking to someone from Michael Brown's office yesterday (I had a security concern) and my comment to her about the website... nice to have the add-a-night feature, but really wish they'd focus on fixing the original rollout first. That 10 months plus later we are still viewing 3 transactions per page, with no filtering is just crazy. I still don't have transaction details. Maybe we've been too quiet?   Should we all, on a regular basis, continue to provide feedback (on the tab on the website)?  No we aren't happy, just in acceptance mode and moving on. But, never have thought it's acceptable. And have never understood the premature release of this website. 10 months and counting premature, IMO.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Is it just me? My feedback tab is missing, lol.


----------



## FLTravs

HitchHiker71 said:


> The website is cloud hosted. There is no server farm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There’s still a farm, it’s just hidden behind a virtualization layer. If it’s cloud hosted I’d like to think it isn’t a resource issue as it’s very easy to add additional hosts either manually or automatically. But, at least it is cloud based. We’ve started migrating our servers to a provider and the flexibility is great. Simplifies a lot of IT functions.


----------



## FLTravs

HitchHiker71 said:


> This has been reported previously and captured in our issue tracking sheet that we collaborate with the Wyndham DT team on. It’s a known limitation at this time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry about that. I’d read through most of it, I promise LOL!


----------



## VacayKat

dgalati said:


> I noticed it today it wasn't available yesterday.


I also find it odd that they only provide it during certain hours. Guess beggars can’t be choosers.


----------



## HitchHiker71

FLTravs said:


> There’s still a farm, it’s just hidden behind a virtualization layer. If it’s cloud hosted I’d like to think it isn’t a resource issue as it’s very easy to add additional hosts either manually or automatically. But, at least it is cloud based. We’ve started migrating our servers to a provider and the flexibility is great. Simplifies a lot of IT functions.



Agreed - but the front end website platform Wyndham is using is elastic (within certain confines from the cloud provider of course) - so there should not be a hardware based performance resourcing issue in play for any of the front end components, at least from what I’ve learned. 

That said - there are still limitations from the back end database systems - which is why we haven’t seen broader search capabilities introduced such as regional or system wide availability searches. The DT team wants to be able to offer these website functions - but they have limits placed on them from the back end team that have yet to be remediated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71

FLTravs said:


> Sorry about that. I’d read through most of it, I promise LOL!



No need to apologize, there’s a ton of information logged across multiple threads here on TUG so it’s difficult to find every reported item. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71

Sandi Bo said:


> Super appreciate your and Richelle's work on this. I was talking to someone from Michael Brown's office yesterday (I had a security concern) and my comment to her about the website... nice to have the add-a-night feature, but really wish they'd focus on fixing the original rollout first. That 10 months plus later we are still viewing 3 transactions per page, with no filtering is just crazy. I still don't have transaction details. Maybe we've been too quiet? Should we all, on a regular basis, continue to provide feedback (on the tab on the website)? No we aren't happy, just in acceptance mode and moving on. But, never have thought it's acceptable. And have never understood the premature release of this website. 10 months and counting premature, IMO.



Yes we should absolutely continue to provide persistent feedback via the website feedback mechanism. The way most feedback loops for development work is by volume metrics. So if a particular issue or enhancement request is reported repeatedly and creates higher volume metrics in the process - it will get more attention. Our reporting sheet cannot capture volume metrics in comparison - so our voice only has so much weight as a result. We do establish priorities for the items we are tracking - but that is anecdotal at least to some extent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLTravs

HitchHiker71 said:


> Agreed - but the front end website platform Wyndham is using is elastic (within certain confines from the cloud provider of course) - so there should not be a hardware based performance resourcing issue in play for any of the front end components, at least from what I’ve learned.
> 
> That said - there are still limitations from the back end database systems - which is why we haven’t seen broader search capabilities introduced such as regional or system wide availability searches. The DT team wants to be able to offer these website functions - but they have limits placed on them from the back end team that have yet to be remediated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear they're using elastic options for the front end, guessing AWS?

Curious what db they're using for the back end.  Wonder if it's a legacy system or they just chose the wrong db platform.

In any case, I'm sure they're working on it.  People don't understand how complicated everything is and the risk involved in making changes.  Even with solid QA testing it's difficult to catch all bugs and issues.


----------



## paxsarah

VacayKat said:


> I also find it odd that they only provide it during certain hours. Guess beggars can’t be choosers.


I have a vague recollection that this may have been true back on the old website where it was available.


----------



## Sandi Bo

VacayKat said:


> I also find it odd that they only provide it during certain hours. Guess beggars can’t be choosers.


RE Assessment Info... Or that we just happen across such things?  I wouldn't have know to look had I not seen it on TUG.  Or that the PDF download available is last years assessment info, this years isn't available, but the info online is 2021.  But at least there is something there (sometimes).   

P.S. I would love to leave feedback but I don't have a feedback tab at the moment.  I think it comes and goes :-(


----------



## ladawgfan

Sandi Bo said:


> That 10 months plus later we are still viewing 3 transactions per page, with no filtering is just crazy. I still don't have transaction details. Maybe we've been too quiet? Should we all, on a regular basis, continue to provide feedback (on the tab on the website)?
> 
> This is by far still one of my biggest complaints. I normally have 30-50 upcoming reservations at a time and most of the reservations I need to view are at the end of the list. Also, it would be helpful helpful if you could at least use the back button to return to the previous page visited instead of taking you back to the beginning of the list!


----------



## Sandi Bo

And I still don't have a feedback button, anyone else?


----------



## FLTravs

Sandi Bo said:


> And I still don't have a feedback button, anyone else?


Maybe they got tired of getting feedback? lol!

No feedback button for me.  I did get a pop up last week asking if I wanted to provide feedback.  I closed it and then realized how many problems the site had lol!  Ah well.


----------



## Braindead

Sandi Bo said:


> And I still don't have a feedback button, anyone else?





FLTravs said:


> Maybe they got tired of getting feedback? lol!
> 
> No feedback button for me.  I did get a pop up last week asking if I wanted to provide feedback.  I closed it and then realized how many problems the site had lol!  Ah well.


I still have the feedback button


----------



## VacayKat

FLTravs said:


> Maybe they got tired of getting feedback? lol!
> 
> No feedback button for me.  I did get a pop up last week asking if I wanted to provide feedback.  I closed it and then realized how many problems the site had lol!  Ah well.


This is a long shot, but sometimes websites are poorly coded and the content disappears if you shrink the window size too small. If you’re using a smaller window size than normal try expanding it wider and see if it comes back.


----------



## paxsarah

I have an ad/popup blocker and I've turned it off for the Wyndham site. With it off, I see the feedback tab, but if I turn it back on, I do not see the feedback tab.


----------



## geist1223

Boy all these issues does not give me much confidence in Wyndham as they are about to totally redo/rewrite/recode the Worldmark Page on the Internet. Not that I had much confidence in their IT ability to start.


----------



## HitchHiker71

VacayKat said:


> This is a long shot, but sometimes websites are poorly coded and the content disappears if you shrink the window size too small. If you’re using a smaller window size than normal try expanding it wider and see if it comes back.



The cloud system used adjusts the experience automatically based upon the screen real estate. It actually works better on mobile devices and tablets (touch devices) as opposed to desktops/laptops with larger screens. I use my iPhone Safari browser most often and have always had ready access to the “Give feedback” link at all times. It’s more likely you will have an issue using a desktop browser. Lastly, avoid the MS browsers - particularly IE - as they aren’t supported. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladawgfan

Not having a feedback button may be a blessing . It’s in a spot which gets accidentally touched frequently and interrupts whatever you were doing previously. Extremely frustrating.

Also, is anyone but me having problems with the transaction history button functioning properly? On both the desktop and mobile version I have to press numerous times to get it to work. In addition when pressed there is no indication that the history request  was activated, such as a spinning circle somewhere on the screen. I now need to press the button and wait to see if get the “transaction year options” eventually appear & if not start the process all over again. I wouldn’t mind waiting as much to be able to see this data if at least I knew the history was being gathered.


----------



## troy12n

I can tell you one of the most frustrating things about the site is how when you search for a resort, then click on one of them, if you want to go back to the previous search you had, you can't... clicking the back button takes you to some random grouping of resorts. It was not like this in the previous version of the website.

Also, something you could do on the previous website was for any link, you could right click and open it in a new tab or window, and stay logged in. You can't in the new website. It will take you to the page, but then you will have to log back in for instance, to check the calendar. 

All this leads to searching for availability taking more time and effort, and a generally negative user experience. These are things that if they did Q/A testing and/or focus groups prior to launch, they could have discovered and fixed. 

Here we are a year later and some of these things still don't work as well as the old website.


----------



## FLTravs

troy12n said:


> I can tell you one of the most frustrating things about the site is how when you search for a resort, then click on one of them, if you want to go back to the previous search you had, you can't... clicking the back button takes you to some random grouping of resorts. It was not like this in the previous version of the website.
> 
> Also, something you could do on the previous website was for any link, you could right click and open it in a new tab or window, and stay logged in. You can't in the new website. It will take you to the page, but then you will have to log back in for instance, to check the calendar.
> 
> All this leads to searching for availability taking more time and effort, and a generally negative user experience. These are things that if they did Q/A testing and/or focus groups prior to launch, they could have discovered and fixed.
> 
> Here we are a year later and some of these things still don't work as well as the old website.


Yeah, frustrates me too.


----------



## kaljor

Agreed.  I'm not by nature a complainer, but I have no trouble stating an observation that it's now more difficult to do things that were simpler to do in the past.  But I acknowledge that I can do everything I need to do, and it's only a little more difficult.  Maybe it takes me 25% more time to search possible future bookings and book them.


----------



## HitchHiker71

paxsarah said:


> I have an ad/popup blocker and I've turned it off for the Wyndham site. With it off, I see the feedback tab, but if I turn it back on, I do not see the feedback tab.



So the lesson learned is - disable pop-up blockers for the Wyndham website.  Easily done with any of the pop-up blockers out there.


----------



## FillSmith

Hello, i got problem with blockers, can't disable them on Wyndham website. I entered it into the exclusion lists but it didn't help


----------



## regatta333

HitchHiker71 said:


> I agree the new website is far from perfect - but there have been a ton of bug fixes over the past 10+ months, and some nice new features like Add Nights for one - which I for one really like - and the site is overall working better than it was when it was introduced prematurely in May 2020 during the initial heights of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is anything being done to fix the automatic ugrade feature on the VIP side?  It does not work.  I've have 3 instances this year where reservations have not been upgraded.


----------



## HitchHiker71

regatta333 said:


> Is anything being done to fix the automatic ugrade feature on the VIP side? It does not work. I've have 3 instances this year where reservations have not been upgraded.



It worked for me multiple times over the last two years. This process has nothing to do with the website itself - it’s a back office process that runs independently. We have no visibility into anything back end - we only have the ability to influence website related initiatives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo

HitchHiker71 said:


> It worked for me multiple times over the last two years. This process has nothing to do with the website itself - it’s a back office process that runs independently. We have no visibility into anything back end - we only have the ability to influence website related initiatives.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suspect it fails more than it works. It's worked for me, too.  But I also see rooms sitting there that should upgrade and they don't.  It only needs to work once in a while for people to proclaim how wonderful they are. Reality, no idea how they work, when they work, how often they fail, or what the upgrade paths are. Nice VIP benefit, lol.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Sandi Bo said:


> I suspect it fails more than it works. It's worked for me, too.  But I also see rooms sitting there that should upgrade and they don't.  It only needs to work once in a while for people to proclaim how wonderful they are. Reality, no idea how they work, when they work, how often they fail, or what the upgrade paths are. Nice VIP benefit, lol.



Actually we cannot say it fails - at most we can say that from what we can see - it doesn't appear to be working correctly - but that's just an assumption given we don't know the logic used.  For example, there are certain rooms at resorts that are exempted from the automatic upgrade processes for various legitimate reasons - including the fact that the resort itself can, to the best of my understanding, remove rooms from eligibility for automatic upgrades/instant upgrades.  There's also the fact that the rules for automatic/instant upgrades for accessible rooms are very specific - so if for example you were to book a one bedroom accessible unit that had a roll under sink - and choose an upgrade - if the two bedroom accessible unit doesn't also have a roll under sink - it will not process the upgrade.  This is why there's a checkbox when leveraging the VIP upgrade benefit for accessible rooms that essentially says "will you accept an automatic upgrade to a room that doesn't have the same accessible options that your current room has" (paraphrasing).  

I've tried probably a dozen times, literally, to obtain visibility into the back office automatic upgrade logic.  It's managed by an entirely disparate IT team within Wyndham.  I have no contacts from that team.  Even the team I do regularly deal with - hasn't had any luck obtaining the logic from what I've been told (either that or they are prevented from sharing anything about it - which is equally likely).  At this point I've largely given up on trying to deal with anything automatic upgrade related as a result.  It is persona-non-grata.


----------



## troy12n

All I know is that the idea that it doesnt work, ever, flies in the face of what i've personally experienced recently. I booked at Palm Aire with a 1BR and it upgraded me to a 2BR Deluxe instantly. I ended up cancelling that reservation a week later and booking at Sea Gardens when a 1BR Deluxe at Ocean Palms opened up, when I went to book that stay it wanted to upgrade me to a 2BR at one of the other buildings at Sea Gardens, and I declined. So my last 2 bookings I either received, or was offered an instant upgrade... 

Also started a booking at Bonnet Creek and I could upgrade from a 1BR Deluxe to 2BR Deluxe, but I cancelled out of the reservation before finishing because of some last minute plan changes... 

So it's working. It might not be working to some of your desires, but it's working. Like @HitchHiker71 said, it's likely there are some restrictions behind the scenes that inventory may not be eligible for instant upgrades... or maybe you are reserving at a resort which VIP benefits don't apply


----------



## HitchHiker71

troy12n said:


> All I know is that the idea that it doesnt work, ever, flies in the face of what i've personally experienced recently. I booked at Palm Aire with a 1BR and it upgraded me to a 2BR Deluxe instantly. I ended up cancelling that reservation a week later and booking at Sea Gardens when a 1BR Deluxe at Ocean Palms opened up, when I went to book that stay it wanted to upgrade me to a 2BR at one of the other buildings at Sea Gardens, and I declined. So my last 2 bookings I either received, or was offered an instant upgrade...
> 
> Also started a booking at Bonnet Creek and I could upgrade from a 1BR Deluxe to 2BR Deluxe, but I cancelled out of the reservation before finishing because of some last minute plan changes...
> 
> So it's working. It might not be working to some of your desires, but it's working. Like @HitchHiker71 said, it's likely there are some restrictions behind the scenes that inventory may not be eligible for instant upgrades... or maybe you are reserving at a resort which VIP benefits don't apply



Thanks Troy. In this instance we are talking about non-instant upgrades though. What most owners here are saying is that they booked a reservation ahead of the 60 day window - requested an upgrade - and then “see” the next larger room available when performing an availability search within the 60/45 day free upgrade window. There’s no direct way to test this theory however. The best way to test the theory about the upgradability of the room in scope would be to attempt an instant upgrade to the same room type that appears as available and see if the instant upgrade actually works. If the instant upgrade works for the same room type then it’s harder for Wyndham to make the case that the automatic upgrade process is working correctly for those owners who requested an automatic upgrade originally outside of the 60 day window. 

Has anyone tried this approach? So for example if you have reserved a one bedroom unit (not accessible mind you), and “see” a two bedroom unit as available for booking. First test - can you actually reserve that two bedroom unit? Sometimes there’s ghost inventory in the system for example. Second test - can you attempt to book a one bedroom within your upgrade window and if so, do you receive the two bedroom as an instant upgrade option? If so, we can at least point out the discrepancy, if not, then there’s something in the system preventing that particular piece of inventory from applying to the upgrade functions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B

HitchHiker71 said:


> Thanks Troy. In this instance we are talking about non-instant upgrades though. What most owners here are saying is that they booked a reservation ahead of the 60 day window - requested an upgrade - and then “see” the next larger room available when performing an availability search within the 60/45 day free upgrade window. There’s no direct way to test this theory however. The best way to test the theory about the upgradability of the room in scope would be to attempt an instant upgrade to the same room type that appears as available and see if the instant upgrade actually works. If the instant upgrade works for the same room type then it’s harder for Wyndham to make the case that the automatic upgrade process is working correctly for those owners who requested an automatic upgrade originally outside of the 60 day window.
> 
> Has anyone tried this approach? So for example if you have reserved a one bedroom unit (not accessible mind you), and “see” a two bedroom unit as available for booking. First test - can you actually reserve that two bedroom unit? Sometimes there’s ghost inventory in the system for example. Second test - can you attempt to book a one bedroom within your upgrade window and if so, do you receive the two bedroom as an instant upgrade option? If so, we can at least point out the discrepancy, if not, then there’s something in the system preventing that particular piece of inventory from applying to the upgrade functions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have done that (waited for an automatic upgrade, didn't get an available one when the 45 day point passed, then rebooked for an instant upgrade and canceled the original reservation) on numerous occasions over the last couple of years.  I find it a bit annoying that they haven't set up the automatic upgrades in a reliable way that is transparent, but it is manageable when there is availability in the unit size I have already booked and the unit size I'm hoping for.  It's not that it's ever something I absolutely need, but the lack of functionality of the VIP privileges detracts from their value.


----------



## troy12n

HitchHiker71 said:


> Thanks Troy. In this instance we are talking about non-instant upgrades though. What most owners here are saying is that they booked a reservation ahead of the 60 day window - requested an upgrade - and then “see” the next larger room available when performing an availability search within the 60/45 day free upgrade window. There’s no direct way to test this theory however. The best way to test the theory about the upgradability of the room in scope would be to attempt an instant upgrade to the same room type that appears as available and see if the instant upgrade actually works. If the instant upgrade works for the same room type then it’s harder for Wyndham to make the case that the automatic upgrade process is working correctly for those owners who requested an automatic upgrade originally outside of the 60 day window.
> 
> Has anyone tried this approach? So for example if you have reserved a one bedroom unit (not accessible mind you), and “see” a two bedroom unit as available for booking. First test - can you actually reserve that two bedroom unit? Sometimes there’s ghost inventory in the system for example. Second test - can you attempt to book a one bedroom within your upgrade window and if so, do you receive the two bedroom as an instant upgrade option? If so, we can at least point out the discrepancy, if not, then there’s something in the system preventing that particular piece of inventory from applying to the upgrade functions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The last time I had a reservation upgrade that wasn't the instant type was back in March, I booked a 1BR deluxe and opted into the upgrade if one should become available, and a week or so before the start date, it upgraded to a 2BR Deluxe. This was at Old Town Alexandria. 

None of my other bookings upgraded, but also I know that those resorts were booked and upgrades were not available...


----------



## Sandy VDH

troy12n said:


> All I know is that the idea that it doesnt work, ever, flies in the face of what i've personally experienced recently. I booked at Palm Aire with a 1BR and it upgraded me to a 2BR Deluxe instantly. I ended up cancelling that reservation a week later and booking at Sea Gardens when a 1BR Deluxe at Ocean Palms opened up, when I went to book that stay it wanted to upgrade me to a 2BR at one of the other buildings at Sea Gardens, and I declined. So my last 2 bookings I either received, or was offered an instant upgrade...



Instant Upgrade works just fine.  It is existing reservations that it does not upgrade.


----------



## FillSmith

Can someone help me please?


----------



## lprstn

Did anyone notice that when you make reservations, you now have to chose 'Resale' or 'Developer'? Crazy now that they are making you select which points you are using (I have both)


----------



## HitchHiker71

lprstn said:


> Did anyone notice that when you make reservations, you now have to chose 'Resale' or 'Developer'? Crazy now that they are making you select which points you are using (I have both)



Yes - it was announced in mid-July to hybrid VIP owners.  There's an entire thread about it here:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/mid-august-update-downtime-early-wednesday-night.323592/


----------



## Sandi Bo

lprstn said:


> Did anyone notice that when you make reservations, you now have to chose 'Resale' or 'Developer'? Crazy now that they are making you select which points you are using (I have both)


I suggest selecting 'Resale', especially if booking in the discount window and you are VIP. You might find there is a discount available at the resort. You'll see it if you selected 'Resale', but not if selected 'Developer'.  Well, I suppose that depends on your VIP level, discount available to you versus discount offered at the resort.  For me, seems easier to search with resale selected, and simple enough to switch to developer to see best choice to select for points to use.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Sandi Bo said:


> I suggest selecting 'Resale', especially if booking in the discount window and you are VIP. You might find there is a discount available at the resort. You'll see it if you selected 'Resale', but not if selected 'Developer'.  Well, I suppose that depends on your VIP level, discount available to you versus discount offered at the resort.  For me, seems easier to search with resale selected, and simple enough to switch to developer to see best choice to select for points to use.



Hmmmm...thinking out loud here - I've always found the ongoing Wyndham resort discounts to be a bit "off the beaten path" when it comes to advertizing.  Yeah I know there's a page that lists out the current discounts - but you have to navigate directly to that page to find out if there's any applicable discount - unless as you said you actually perform an availability search at which point you'll see the points discount applied.  

For owners:  https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/deals-and-offers/owner-travel-deals
For non-owners:  https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/deals-and-offers/non-owner-travel-deals

I know these are only a couple of clicks away under Deals & Offers, but do we think it would be a value add to have this data listed somewhere when performing availability searches?  For example, when using the Explore Resorts function - I think it would be nice to have a checkbox available in the Filter area - "Show Resorts with Travel Deals" for example.  If you're logged in - it would only display resort deals for owners, if you're not logged in it would only display resort deals for non-owners.  The percentage discount would display along with a hover over (i) that would display the additional details for the travel deal in scope.  Something like this would be useful to me as I could quickly display all resorts with travel deals - prior to choosing the points type or any other selection criteria.  If I then wanted to book a special deal - I could click on the resort and use the monthly calendar view with my resale points to check availability - or just use the date range picker at the top of the screen to see if any of the resorts offering travel deals have any availability.  Thoughts?  Different ideas?


----------



## Eric B

HitchHiker71 said:


> Hmmmm...thinking out loud here - I've always found the ongoing Wyndham resort discounts to be a bit "off the beaten path" when it comes to advertizing.  Yeah I know there's a page that lists out the current discounts - but you have to navigate directly to that page to find out if there's any applicable discount - unless as you said you actually perform an availability search at which point you'll see the points discount applied.
> 
> For owners:  https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/deals-and-offers/owner-travel-deals
> For non-owners:  https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/deals-and-offers/non-owner-travel-deals
> 
> I know these are only a couple of clicks away under Deals & Offers, but do we think it would be a value add to have this data listed somewhere when performing availability searches?  For example, when using the Explore Resorts function - I think it would be nice to have a checkbox available in the Filter area - "Show Resorts with Travel Deals" for example.  If you're logged in - it would only display resort deals for owners, if you're not logged in it would only display resort deals for non-owners.  The percentage discount would display along with a hover over (i) that would display the additional details for the travel deal in scope.  Something like this would be useful to me as I could quickly display all resorts with travel deals - prior to choosing the points type or any other selection criteria.  If I then wanted to book a special deal - I could click on the resort and use the monthly calendar view with my resale points to check availability - or just use the date range picker at the top of the screen to see if any of the resorts offering travel deals have any availability.  Thoughts?  Different ideas?



The other thing about the discount listing pages you mentioned is that they don’t provide a good real-time listing of resorts that actually have a discount.  They’re a good starting place, but seem to need human intervention to update.  I’ve seen a number of posts here on TUG about people getting discounts that weren’t listed there and I’ve also seen listings left up after their expiration dates.  Bottom line is that a filter would be helpful.  As far as the percentage discount goes, any display would have to include size, date or day limitations as well as the discount.


----------



## Sandi Bo

HitchHiker71 said:


> Hmmmm...thinking out loud here - I've always found the ongoing Wyndham resort discounts to be a bit "off the beaten path" when it comes to advertizing.  Yeah I know there's a page that lists out the current discounts - but you have to navigate directly to that page to find out if there's any applicable discount - unless as you said you actually perform an availability search at which point you'll see the points discount applied.
> 
> For owners:  https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/deals-and-offers/owner-travel-deals
> For non-owners:  https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/deals-and-offers/non-owner-travel-deals
> 
> I know these are only a couple of clicks away under Deals & Offers, but do we think it would be a value add to have this data listed somewhere when performing availability searches?  For example, when using the Explore Resorts function - I think it would be nice to have a checkbox available in the Filter area - "Show Resorts with Travel Deals" for example.  If you're logged in - it would only display resort deals for owners, if you're not logged in it would only display resort deals for non-owners.  The percentage discount would display along with a hover over (i) that would display the additional details for the travel deal in scope.  Something like this would be useful to me as I could quickly display all resorts with travel deals - prior to choosing the points type or any other selection criteria.  If I then wanted to book a special deal - I could click on the resort and use the monthly calendar view with my resale points to check availability - or just use the date range picker at the top of the screen to see if any of the resorts offering travel deals have any availability.  Thoughts?  Different ideas?


If I want to see deals, I can search for 'travel deals' (just like I search for 'owner priority' to see what's going on). It sure would be nice if the pages were kept current. Other than that, I'd much rather see time spent on searching, reporting, viewing upcoming vacations, and performance. I would guess a lot more time is spent in those areas. And maybe some redirection to novice users to use the search function. Maybe when online, popups with tips to improve the online experience would be more appropriate rather than a popup suggesting we not call.


----------

